# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  لعبة الرسايل..من << دمعه حزن>> لعبه حلووه بس لازم الكل يشارك فاهمين ولا لا

## دمعه حزن

[glow=FFCC99]مرحبا شباب وصبايا 
كيف حالكم 

طيب فيه لعبه حلوووه شفتها في احد المنتديات وش رايكم نلعبها هنا 

اللعبه للي معهم جوالات طبعا 

طبعا اللعبه بيبداها اللي بعدي على طووول

وهي اني اختار رقم رساله واللي بعدي يكتب الرساله رقم كذا

مثال 

انا جيت وقلت رساله رقم 11

اللي بعدي يفتح جواله ويشوف الرساله رقم 11في الجوال عنده ويكتبها هنا 
ويحط رقم ويجي اللي بعده ويكتب الرساله وهكذا وش رايكم نبدا 

يالله بس نبي حماس اوكي

يالله نبدا اللي بعدي يكتب مسج رقم 2 في جهازه

تحياتي[/glow]

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

طيب أخيه .. 

رغم المسافه ..

تأكد ماني بناسيك ..

افرشلك عيوني ..

وبرموشي اغطيك ..

رقم 6..

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=FFFFFF]هلا والله بأخوي شبكة

مشكور على المشاركة اخوي

ولا تحرمنا من هالطلة

مسج رقم 6 .. حاضرين




مساء 
الورد
يا
غالي 
كثر
ماجيت 
في
بالي 
أوعدك
لوبعدت
عني
أعزك
يابعد حالي


رقم
10[/glow]

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

يصيح الشوق يا حبي ..

ويردد إسمك ويلبي .. 

ويدعي يحغظك ربي ..

بعيد كنت أو جنبي ..

رقم 1 ابغى جديد توه واصلكم ..

أخيه دمعه تعالي ويش رايك في دي الرساله ..

رغم كل هالبعد و القطيعه ..


بتبقى أحسن بقره مطيعه .. 

ترضين أخيه يقولون كذا ليي  (5)

----------


## دمعه حزن

هههههههههههههههههههه

افااااا بس افااااا

اكيد ما برضى على اخوي 

شبكة ما عليك من الحساد

طيب تبي الجديد؟؟

اوكي ..حاضرين


أنا أعرف كل شيء 
أنا أفهم نظراتك
أنا أحس بأحاسيسك 
و أعرف أكثر واحد
عن عذابك
أنا أعرف عن أمانيك 
وعن ذكرياتك


وسلامتكم

ابي رقم 13

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

تسلم أخيه ..

ياعسل .. كلامك وصل ..

وبقلبي دخل وتفجر..

شوق بصدري ورمى ..

على خدك بوسه ورحل ..

ابغى رقم 15

----------


## شذراتـ أحزان

السلام عليكم أخواني ..

اللعبةحلوىواجد وأحب أشاركم فيها ..

وهذا مسج رقم 15 ..

لوتبعد.
 مسافاتك ..

وتقطع .
جواباتك ..

وتقل .
شوفاتك ..

بقلبي .
يبقى .
مكانك...

إلي بعدي نبي مسج رقم 30 (15)



~ طيف الحب ~

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=FFFFFF]
يسلم غاليك اخوي

والمسج واجد روووعة

هلا والله بطيف الحب

أشرقت وأنورت بوجودك

يسعدني مشاركتك معانا


ومسج رقم 30 يقوووول

لك شي عندي أكبر

من غلا انسان لإنسان

احساس ياعمري 

ماكل البشر يفهمونه


اختكم
دمعه حزن[/glow]

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

مادام أخيه دمعه ماحطت اي شي بحط ليكم اول واحد ..

تعلمت ..
الصبر أنواع ..
عشان أصبر ..
على بعدك..
لقيت أوجاع..
وراحة قلبي ..
في قربك..

رقم 5 ..

شبكة الناصرة ..

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=FFFFFF]

مشكور اخوي للمواصلة 

من كثر البلاوي الا تطلع لي

نسيت احط رقم

على العموم هذا رقم 5

أحبك حب ماتقوى على
حمله قلوب الناس
أحبك كثر ماترمش
عيون الناس وعيونك


وابي مسج رقم 3[/glow]

----------


## ReeNad

صباح الخير 

مشكوره خيو دمعة حزن على موضوعك الحلو

ومسج رقم 3

لو في يوم تقولي انساني 




راح تلقى اجابتي 


على موقع:

com.بالمشمش.www
(5)

والي بعدي مسج رقم 16

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=FFFFFF]

هلا اختي ريــــنـــــــاد

مشكوووورة على المشاركة معانا

ولا تحرمينا تواصلك الكريم



صفاتك هي:

بوبح

نونح

بيط

كمد

فيفخ

اقرأها بالعكس يا حلووو

اوكي مسج رقم 4


تحياااااااتي
دمعه حزن[/glow]

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

مسجك روعه أخيه دمعه ..

رقم اربعه ولا يهمك ..

كثر إنشغالي مايقلل..
غلاكم .. الشاهد الله ..
(*حبكـــــــم*)
داخلي حي ..

رقم 9

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=990066]

مشكووور اخوي شبكة

والأروع هو تواجدك معانا

مسج رقم 9..حاضرين

اذا
ارسلنا
ماتردون
واذا
قطعنا
ماتسألون؟
قلنا نجرب الموت
يمكن تعزون.


اوكي ابي رقم 6

تحياتي 
دمعه حزن[/glow]

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

سلامتك خيتو .. دمعه ...

حاضرين ولا يهمك ..

لو أبتعد ..
لو أسافر..
لو أرحل ..
أو أهاجر ..
لك بقلبي ..
غلا دايم ..
لاتظنه ..
كلام رسايل ..

أوكي ابغى رقم 3

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=FFFFFF]

الله يسلمك اخوي

طيب قلت رقم 3

هالمسج خاص جداً

بس تكرم عيونك اخوي

هالمسج يقوووول




هلا فيك
يالغالي 


((خاصه لك))


يمنع أرسالها 

الروح 
روحي 
وأنت 
الروح 
والشوق
ماغيرك 
أحد 
دش
قلبي
وطبه
بأخذ
من 
عيونك
غلا 
كل
مخلوق
وأسكن
أنا
بين
الهدب
والتحف به
مدام
قلبي
مبتلي
فيك
محروق
وش
عاد
لو
نار
الغلا
تحترق به 


طيب رقم 1[/glow]

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

مشكورة أختي على الذوق ..

ألا ياقصه مكتوبه على ..
صفحات من قلبي أحبك..
وبعدها توبه أحكم ..
غيرك بحبي أشوف ..
الحب بعيونك وأدور عن ..
مدى حبي وأحاول أدخل ..
جفونك ألاقي الحب ..
متخفي لقيتك داخلي..
ساكن تحرك ماسكن ..
مني وأحاول أبعدك لكن ..
أحبك بالغصب عني!...

ابغى رقم اممم 1

----------


## دمعه حزن

العفو اخوي..

رقم 1 يقووووووول

سافرت ناوي أترك البعد لحظات..لقيت طيفك بالسفر محتريني..
حاولت أبعد عن خيالك مسافات..الله حسيبك وين ما رحت فيني!
غيرك نسيته ما طرا في كل الأوقات.. إلا إنت,, بالدقايق دايم تجيني..


طيب شرايك برقم 21

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

طيب ..

بعد ماذاب ..
السكوت صاح ..
فيني ألف ..
صوت قالوا تحبه ..
قلت يمين الله ..
أحبه موت ..

طيب رقم ... امم 20..

----------


## دمعه حزن

مسج رقم 20..يقول



مالت 




مالت عليك 




مالت عليك 



اغصان قلبي شوق 

ابيك ياغلا دوم جنبي



ابي رقم 7

----------


## ميمو

رقم 7 بيقول

ب


ب

ب


ببب














ب











ب














ب











ب














ب




بس حبيت اعمل قلق




بدي رقم 8

----------


## دمعه حزن

هلا اختي ميمو

مشكورة خيو على المشاركة معانا

ولا تحرمينا هالطلة البهية

ومسج رقم 8

عدد
الورود
اللي 
في الكون
والطيور
اللي 
بكل
لون
أرسل
أمسياتي
لأغلى
عـيــون 



وابي رقم 16

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

طيب رقم 16 اوكي ..

مزاجي رايق حده ...
وادور للحلو ورده ...
ابهديها له بيده ..
وأخد بوسه من خده ..

رقم 13 .

ملاحظة أخيه دمعه ..

بثبت الموضوع طيب عن اذنك ..

سلام ..

----------


## سيف الحب

توت توت .....انا القطار السريع
توووت توووووت 
امشي ولا استريح 
تووووووت تووووت 
محشيشين شايلين جناااااااااااازة 


المسج رقم 7

----------


## ميمو

انا دايما حظي في شهر 7



هلا باللي تذكرني 

وكنت احسبه ناسي

بعيدة صورته عني

وهو اقرب من انفاسي





بدي مسج رقم 12

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=FFFFFF]


اهلاً بالأخ شبكة

مشكور اخوي على تثبيت الموضوع

الله يعطيك الف صحة وعافية على هالمجهود الطيب


هلا بسيف الحب

مشكور أخوي على المشاركة معانا

ولا تحرمنا هالطلة


هلا بالأخت ميمو

وهذا طلبك يا ست الكل

دايما بكلامك
الحلو تغلبني وبمبادرتك
تحرجني بس!
بالغلا
اتحداك تعادلني؟


ابي رقم 3

ودمتم لنا سالمين


تحياتي 
دمعه حزن[/glow]

----------


## ميمو

يقولون الارض والفلك مضيعين قمر






احذر ليمسكونك

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=FFFFFF]

مشكورة ميمو على المسج

بس ما حطيتي رقم

اوكي انا بكتب لكم مسج من عندي



كل شي له شي 
إلا هالشي ماله شي 
فهمت شي ؟؟
بس ماعليك من شي 
وإذا عندك شي 
قلي وش هالشي 
بس لا تخبي شي 
ترااني عارف كل شي 
اقلك شي ؟؟
لا يصير في خااطرك شي 

{{{ احبك فيهااا شي }}}

ابي رقم 9[/glow]

----------


## ميمو

مرحبا




وكمان مرحبا






وكمان




مر














مر














مر













مر








مر طيفك على بالي










اللي بعدي رقم 15

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=666699]

ههههههههههههههههه

مشكورة خيو على المسج

ورقم 15.. حاضرين

غالي بقلبي مثل ذاك القمر 
فوق وأسقيك من عذب المشاعر 
وأزيدك هذا قليل من الغلا جاك 
منطوق والا بقلبي يعلم الله رصيدك
أن جيت وأن ماجيت باقي لك الشوق
وقلبي مثل ماهو على حطة أيديك 

ابي رقم 5


تحياتي
دمعه حزن[/glow]

----------


## القلب الجريح

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]حاضرين للطيبين 
رقم خمسة يقول

قرات الصدق في قلبك 

عرفت الطيب من طبعك

وشكرت انا ربي 
لاني صرت من صحبك


اللي بعدي رقم 3[/grade]

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=FFFFFF]



مطلوبك أخوي
يقول

ماللغلا قيمه ولا للشعر ذوق
الا اذا عطيناه لأعز غالي
كذا يصير لمنهجه ساس موثوق
وحقيقة منها المعاني جزالي
وانت بنظر عيني ترى منزلك فوق
في قمة التقدير منزلك عالي

دمتم لنا بخير


المـســـــــ 11 ـــــــج

تحياتي
دمعه حزن[/glow]

----------


## القلب المكسور

[frame="7 80"]مسج رقم 11 مع الرغم خاص بس تكرموا 

كم لي وانا اقابلك في النوم واصحى بك ..




وان هلت ادموع عيني انت مبكيها ..




كم جابني الشوق ملهوف على بابك ..




وانا اردع النفس في بعدك واعزيها ..




ان جيت للجد ما اقوى لحظة غيابك ..




هذي حقيقة شعوري ما اقدر اخفيها .


مسج رقم ( 13 )[/frame]

----------


## سيف الحب

لو يطير الطير و لا مايطير
و لوحدث بالكون فجوة وانقسام

و لو تبوك تصير في وادي عسير
و لو حدث تغيير في كل النظام

يستدير الكون كيفه يستدير
يحترق يشتب لو يصبح عسام

ماتغير قيمتك وسط الضمير
قدرها يزداد عام بعد عام

المسج 12

----------


## دمعه حزن

صــارلك يومين جوالك مســكر 
وصار لي يومين ماذقت الرقادي
رايقن بالك وانا بالي تعـــــكــر
تحسب إن اللي حصل لي شي عــادي
خل عندك دم يالغالي وتـــذكــــــر
إنك تمـــسي علي قبل الرقــــــادي


مسج 1

----------


## سيف الحب

*If you want the sun
Then I will be there 
to make it shine 
wherever you are
Iam the one*

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=FFFFFF]

اخوي سيف الحب 

ما طلبت رقم المسج الا تبيه

اوكي بكتب لكم من عندي


عندما تغيب الشمس .. يأتي القمر
عندما يغيب المساء.. يأتي النور
وعندما يغيب اليأس .. يأتي الأمل
و عندما يغيب الفرح ..يأتي الحزن
و عندما يغيب الناس.. يأتي آخرون ..
وحدك عندما تغيب ..تترك كل الأشياء خلفك ..
في حالة غيـــــــــاب... 


ابي مسج 8[/glow]

----------


## ميمو

مهما تغيب
الروح فيك مجبورة

يا شوق يا زوق

يا حلو الصوت والصورة



رقم 15

----------


## دمعه حزن

ياسيدي بالحال 
رد النظر 
وأرحم محب حياته 
بين أيديك
اللي متى يازين
وأنا أنتظر 
صبري قضى والعمر 
منك واليك 
الناس طلعت القمر وأنا 
معك
ماقدرت أوصل اليك 
ماعاد باقي الأ أنتحر 
وأموت لجلك 
حسبي الله عليك 

رقم 9

----------


## القلب الجريح

رقم تسعة يقول 


حب الكلام يموت

 ولوعاش لحظات 

وحب القلوب يعيش

 ولوكان مدفون

تسلمي دمعة 

واللي بعدي  رقم 15

----------


## بنوته

مشكوره دمعة حزن على الموضوع 


( نداء عاجل جدا )

الى كل الأحباب الذين حازوا على الأفضليه في جوالي وأخذوا الصداره في شريحتي عليهم تجديد وتثبيت مراكزهم برساله حلوه خلال فتره وجيزه وإلا سوف أضطر إلى نقلهم الى ذاكرة الهاتف تمهيدا للشطب ..


اللي بعدي رقم 20

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=99CCCC]
طلبك يا بنوتة يقول

الله خلق لي: 
يدين تضمك 
شفتين تبوسك 
عينين تشوفك 
وقلب واحد يحبك


وانا ابي رقم 14[/glow]

----------


## بنوته

[grade="8B0000 DC143C FF4500 FF7F50 FF6347"]ضامي لشوفتك ولا 
يروي ضماي بحور 



وعيني تنتظر شوفتك 
ولو عني تغيب دهور[/grade]



اللي بعدي رقم 30

----------


## ميمو

رقم 30 بيقول

اعرب خيرزان

الجواب : فاعل مرفوع في الهوا
مكسور على ظهرك

اذا ما ارسلت الي رسالة


اللي بعدي رقم 22

----------


## بنوته

رقم 22 

هلا 
بك 
ياعطر
جوي
وش 
اخبارك
وش 
مسوي؟؟؟
افكر 
فيك
انا
توي 
عسى
جوك
مثل
جوي!!!

اللي بعدي 25

----------


## سيف الحب

انا مشتاق حبيب الروح من غيرك يواسيني
تعال وجدد الخطوة وابعد عني شقى سنسني
تعال وامسح دموعي واسكن في وسط عيني
انا مالي بهذي الدنيا سوى قلبك ويكفيني
شوقي لك تعداني وبان كل الوله فيني
شوفك يا غلا ها الروح دقايق ما تكفيني
يزيد الجرح من بعدك ومن غيرك يداويني 

مسج 12

----------


## ميمو

تمرض
دواك عندي
تتعب
راحتك بحضني

تتألم
قلبي يتعبني

ليش
لانك اغلى ما عندي

----------


## أمير العاشقين

ألا ياقصة مكتوبة على صفحات من قلبي 
أحبك وبعدها توبة أحكم غيرك بحبي 
أشوف الحب بعيونك وأور عن مدى حبي 
وأحاول أذخل جفونك الأقي الحب متخبي 
لقيتك ذاخلي ساكن تحرك ماسكن مني 
وأحاول أبعدك لكن أحبك بالغصب عني 


تحياتي 
أمير العاشقين

----------


## سراب الليل

كم لي وانا اقبابلك في النوم واصحى بك....

وان هلت ادموع عيني 



انت مبكيها...

كم جابني الشوق ملهوف 

على بابك...

وانا اردع النفس في 

بعدك واعزيها...

ان جيت للجد ما أقوى 

لحظة غيابك...

هذي حقيقة شعوري 

ما أقدر أخفيها .


تحياتي 

سراب الليل

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=CCCCCC]
أهلا فيكم اخواني واخواتي 

بس اشفيكم قمتوا تخربطون؟؟

غبت كم يوم وعفستوا اللعبة؟؟

لازم تختارون رقم مسج...اوكي؟؟

انا الحين بكتب مسج رقم 1

والا بعدي لازم يقول اي مسج يبي اوكي

مسج رقم 1 يقوووووووووول

مايبدلني زمان
ولاتغيرني قطاعه
واشتريك بالف سمع
والف حب والف طاعه



مسج 8[/glow]

----------


## ReeNad

نحله حاطه ريل على ريل وسرحانه تفكر 
ليشششششش؟








تفكر شلون تسوي تمثال عسل مثلك(5)احم احم




مسج قم 16

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=CCCCCC]
هههههههههههههه

حلووو المسج يا عسل


اوكي رقم 16 حاضرين


أنادي 
من 
سكن
بأقصي فؤادي00

على
من
هو
نفسي وروحي وزادي00

على
من
هو
حرم عيني رقادي00

( أنا أهـــــــواه )

يزور
العين
طيفه
ثم أظمــــــه00

وأحس
إن
الهوى
عطره وأشمــــه00

وحبي 
له
يفوق عن حب أمه00

أنا أهـــواه ويكفيكم 
هيــــــــــــامي 00



مسج 9

تحياتي
دمعه حزن[/glow]

----------


## سراب الليل

بس مسج رقم تسعه انا احطه 


احبك بكيفي صحيح 

ولا انا غلطان

انساك موب بكيفي 

لان قلبي معلق فيك

اخاف يطيح وتهق 

مين الي راج 

يشيله 






مسج رقم 20

تحياتي 

سراب الليل

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=999999]
أهلاً بسراب الليل

مشكوووور على المشاركة معانا

ولا تحرمنا هالطلة 

مسج رقم 20 يقوووول


أحب دهن العود 
والأطياب 

وأحب ناس ماتعرف
الخديعه

أحب كل انسان راقي
وجذاب

صدوق في حبه ونفسه
رفيعه

ترى الوفا مالها أسباب
خلقه الله وصارت
طبيعه 


مسج 3[/glow]

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center]تسلمين عيوني على هالمشاركه الحلوه .. 


وحثتني رثايلك وينك من ذمان؟يعني عثان انكثر ثني بطنثني ياعثل..



    رقم 5

فــرات..[/align]

----------


## دمعه حزن

اهلا فروته

مشكورة على المشاركة معانا

ولا تحرمينا هالطلة الحلووووة

مسج 5.. حاضرين

احبك نطقها قلبي قبل لساني،
احبك جملة بقاموس كياني ،
احبك ثم احبك يا وصف المعاني ،
احبك ياروحي وبعد عمري وخلاني،
احبك وداعي الشوق ناداني ،
احبك لو كل البشر صارو عدواني ،
احبك من اول لاخر زماني،
احبك لو رصاصتك بقلبي اخر ما جاني



مسج 7

----------


## سراب الليل

نظرة اعجاب 
ااااااه مدري شبلا خلى 
عيونه اليمنا انادلها
اسلام وعيونه اليسرا 
ابادلها الغزل اااااه يا 
قلبي 




مسج 5

----------


## بنوته

وحشتوني ..



وكثر غلاكم ...





وكثر حبي 
للجلسه معاكم ...




ابغي رقم 1

----------


## دمعه حزن

مسج رقم 1..حاضرين

بعض المواقف تجي وتروح ماتبقى
وبعض الوافق صداهابلعمرباقي
ياصاحبي معي لاتتعب ولاتشقى
يتبدل الوقت واطباعي هي اطباعي
أن جيت أرحب واذا ماجيتني تبقى
أنت اكثر انسان حبيته من أعماقي


ابي مسج 6

----------


## سراب الليل

صحيح دربي عنك 
بعيده والقا ما هي 
عديده لان محبتك 
بقلبي اكيده ما بها 
اكذيب 

مسج رقم 8

----------


## دمعه حزن

قد نغيب كالغروووب
وقد يلهينا الزمن
ولكن

يبقى نبض القلب لا
ينسى الاحبهد


مسج 3

----------


## سراب الليل

أبعد
أغيب
أختفي 
شعلة غلاك ما تنطفي 
عيني عليك لو أبتعد
وقلبي معك صادق وفي 



مسج26

----------


## سيف الحب

من أنا بحياتك؟
مجرد حبيب تسليت معاه وبالنهايه تركته
مجرد ذكرى مرت إبحياتك ونسيته
أو معلم حبيت يعلمك الغرام وبالأخير جرحته
علمتك الحب واليوم روح علم غيري كيف يحبك 
بس والله حسافه

المسج15

----------


## دمعه حزن

" خلنــــي "
قصـــــة هــوى تسكـن خيالك
خلني صورة مسافر في سماك0
وخذ حياتي خلها شمعة زمانـك 
وخذ عيوني ماسكن فيها سواك 0
و " ضمني " باقصى حنانـك 
ولمني ياجعلني كلــي فدااااااك 


مسج 1

----------


## The SilveR

لا تبكي ادا ضاع العدل واندثرت الحقوق 







بل ابكى ادا جاك اسهال وانت بالسوق 

     [glow=FF0000]مسج
مسج3مسج
     مسج[/glow]

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=000000]تصدق
منيتي 
شوفك


ولكن
الزمن
ضدي
سرق
من عيني الفرحة
وانا
مخبي 
لك
بقلبي
(كلام يطول في شرحه)
أبي
لو شفتك بعيني
وجت
إيدك على يديني 
أبحكي لك
أبشكي لك
وإذا تسمح
أببكي لك
بقول لك يابعد عمري
أنا لك...وش كثر مشتاق






مـــــــــســــــــج 6[/glow]

----------


## دلوعه

أموت انا في حبهم وأرخص أنا عيوني لهم....
ناس سكنوا قلبي انا....وأنا سكنت بقلبهم.......
هم علموا قلبي الغرام والشوق كله والهيام...
هم بس من كل الأنام ماطيق لحظة بعدهم.....


مـــــســـــ2ــــج

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=FFFFFF]كنا اثنيـــــــن
نتحدى الزمن والناس
وكل اللي يصادفنا


كنا اثنيـــــــن
نحب الحب حتى
في سوالفنا


كنا اثنيـــــــن
نحب الحب حتى
لو يعذبنا



وكنا نقول
وبعدنا نقول ..


بعد ماجابته امه هذاك
اللي يفرقنااااا






مسج 5[/glow]

----------


## همس الطيف

[align=center]حبيبتى
مهما باعدت بيننا الأيام 
ومهما تغيرت الدنيا وتعاقبت الأزمنه 
فلن تنفصل أرواحنا أبدا فأنتى روحى ونبض حياتى 
وعالمنا أقوى وأروع وأبقا من هذا العالم الفانى
انه عالم الخلود
حيث الطهر والنقاء والصدق والاخلاص
 لكل هذا فمن الطبيعى أن أظل أحبك
 لهذا أحبك حبيبتى  [/align]

----------


## دمعه حزن

همس الطيف من اختر رقم المسج

اوكي بحط من عندي


من لقى منك البشاشه والسماحه
واللسان الذرب والهرج القراحي
لا تلومه لاأنكسر صوبك جناحـــه
مايمرك واحدن ويروح صاحــــي




مسج 1

----------


## أنت العزيز

[glow=CC9966]جالس بحالي وأدور كلمة تسليك
احترت أي نوع من الكلام أهديك
أهديك عيوني تحرسك وتداريك
أو روحي اللي ماهمها إلا تلاقيك
شفاف وحلو قسم تجنن معانيك
بإيش أوصفك أظن كل الغلا فيك
أحبك
ومادمت
حي
جد 
بقلبي
<بخليك>


مسج
4[/glow]

----------


## دمعه حزن

مسج 4 حاضرين



قالو علامك ضايق الصدرمغبون؟

قلت: اتركوني فاقد اليوم..


غــــــــــــالــــــــــــــــــي



مســـ9ـــج

----------


## The SilveR

[glow=00FF00]لكل رحله وصول ولكل دمعه نزول ولكل ورده ذبول  إلا معزتك تبقى ما تزول[/glow]

----------


## The SilveR

مسج 12

----------


## دمعه حزن

صرت أعدالوقت 

من شوقي إليك 

شارد بفكري 

وقلبي بين إيديك


مسج 10

----------


## سراب الليل

ارحلي له
يا رساله"واحملي سوقي 
لو صاله" واحلفي
لة ما نسيته" وحلفيه ابقي 
بباله


مسج رقم 5

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=FFFFFF]مسج رقم 5 

هو

رجف
قلبي 
من
غلاهم
وحلف
مايعشق
سواهم
وينهم
ساسي
وناسي
ماتت
الضحكة
بلاهم

مسج رقم 1[/glow]

----------


## hasson

انا مبشرك في اللعبه


لني مني فهمنها

----------


## أنت العزيز

الله يهديك اخي حسوووون
افتح الصفحه الأولى حق الموضوع
http://www.alnassrah.com/vb/showthre...8&page=1&pp=15

وراح تعرف




المسج

ناس عايشة زين
وناس غلاهم دين
إذا راسلتهم راسلوك
وإذا سكت نسيوك


مسج رقم 3

----------


## hasson

الله يهدي الجميع

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=FFFFFF]أهلا حسون

انا بفهمك اللعبه ولا يهمك

اللعبه ان تشوف رقم المسج المطلوب الحين رقم 3

تروح تفتح موبايلك وتطلع مسج  رقم 3 وتكتبه لنا 

وبعدين تكتب انت تبي مسج رقم كم

والا بعدك يجي يكتب المسج الا طلبته

ان شاء الله فهمت عليي؟؟

عموماً نواصل اللعبة

مسج رقم 3

أنا يا أغلى إنسان ويا أحلى قمر..
أبهمس لك من قلبي لقلبك خبر..
مرسالة كل قطر مطر..
كل وردة بأغصان الشجر..
أحبك.000أحبك
كلمة مايسعها بالهدنيا بحر 

وانا ابي مسج 6

تحياتي
دمعه حزن[/glow]

----------


## الكوثر

السلام عليكم .......مشكورررررررررره  دمعه حزن ..                                                                                                                                                                   فكرتك   وااااااايد حلوه   ...                                                                                                                                                                             اخرت مراسيلي لجل تشتاق !! واشتاق....وشوف  بسمتك اللي لها القلب  يشتاق!!!!!!                                                 مع  خالص تحياتي ...المسج الي بعدي  رقم 7

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=990066]وعليكم السلام والرحمة والاكرام

يا هلا والله بالكوثر

الشكر لك على المشاركة معنا 

لا تحرمينا هالطلة البهية

ونواصل مع مسج رقم 7

اعزك..واعزك..واعزك

ما بتلقى لمعزتي حدود

يا ترى الرسالة وصلت!؟

ولا جزء من النص مفقود

[/glow]

----------


## الكوثر

هلا اختي دمه حزن..كيف حالك...



                    انت يمكن لو تنام تترك الدنيا وراك بس انا لو انام!!!

          يبتدي حلمي معاك.....

              ارجوا القبول ..اختكي ...

                                          مع خالص تحياتي

----------


## دمعه حزن

هلا فيج خيو ..

انا بخير الحمد الله..

 انتي شخبارج..عساج طيبة؟؟

القلب عاف الجميع 

مايسمع ولا يطيع

لو بيشترونه
يبيع


إلا أنت بدونك يضيع




اللي بعدي ابي اخر مسج وصلك

----------


## سراب الليل

يفز قلبي يوم يسمع بطرياك
وأنسى عذابي والفرح يحتويني 
الشاهد الله ما أحتمل يوم فرقاك 
تفداك روحي وما بقى من سنيني
تحسب نسيتك ؟ لأ
حشى ماأقدر أنساك مجنون أنا أنسى زارع 
الشوق فيني؟




ابي مسج رقم 21

----------


## دمعه حزن

رويت فيني ظمى الجروح
خليت قلبي بغلاك ايبوح
أنا
لو نسيتني بذمتك وين أروح

ياالله الي بعدي مسج رقم"13"

----------


## بنوته

[grade="800080 FF7F50 DEB887 C0C0C0 FF1493"]

 * جزء من النص مفقود *

 * كل النص مفقود *

 * أصلا مافي نص *

 * بس حبيت أقولك *

 أنك أنت المفقود *[/grade]

----------


## سراب الليل

_[frame="6 80"]بنوته ما حطيتي اي مسج
بس انا بحط مسج من عندي 
ارجو ان المره التانيه تحطي اي مسج


اشتقتلك شوق الطفل 
اللي انحرم من احبابه 
لاهو لقي 
مين يفهمه ولا هو دري 
ليش انظلم[/frame]_

----------


## زهرة الهدى

سراب ماحطيت اي مسج تبي

بحط من عندي


أشوف الليل تكبر فرحتنا.
أشوف النهار تزيد لهفتنا.
أشوف وجهك أتذكر عنزتنا!

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=FFFFFF]هههههههههههههههههه

ولا انتي يا زهرة الهدى حطيتي رقم


بقولك
على 
المكشوف
بقولك 
سبع 
حروف
م
ش
ت
ا
ق
ل
ك
والقلب ملهوف



مسج 7[/glow]

----------


## قطيفيss

[grade="00008B 4B0082 4B0082 4B0082"][align=center]تزوول عن الدنيا فانك لاتدري  اذا جن عليك الليل  هل تعيش الى الفجر فكم من صحيح مات من غير علة وكم من سقيم عاش حيا من الدهر وكم من فتى امسى واصبح ضاحكحا واكفانه تنسج ةهو لا يدري فمن عاش الفا والفين  فلابد من يوم يسير الى القبر         الي بعد12
 [/align][/grade]

----------


## سراب الليل

الشوق 
يخذني 
لحضرة 
جنابك
والدمع 
طاح 
ولا 
لقي 
له
مناديل 
خدني 
معك 
لو صفحه 
في 
كتابك
او 
ضمني 
وسط
العيون 
المظاليل 
تدري 
وش الي 
هزني 
قي 
غيابك
انك
بعيد
وما
 تخليك 
المراسيل

مسج رقم 11

----------


## دمعه حزن

اقدر ادوس الشوك حافي

احط الهم فوق اكتافي

بس ما اتحمل افارق اغلى احبابي

وابي مسج 1

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

مكان القمر خليتك ..
ملاك الخير سميتك ..
عزيز وغالي ناديتك ..
وبمولد الحسين هنيتك ..

رقم 1

----------


## دمعه حزن

مساء الورد ياعمري 
بهمسة حب
أطويها
تحية كنها روحي
لإغلى روح
أهديها 
وبهالليلةأهنيها ...

وبعد ابي مسج 1

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

افز ..

اسرح..

افرح ..

اذوب ..

ياخدني الشوق ..

اذا فتحت  ..

ساله ولقيتها منك ..

رقم 1

----------


## دمعه حزن

أبلمس 

شعاع الشمس

وأكتب بالسما إسمك

ولما القمر يطلع 

أكتب على كل 

نجمة 


" أحبـــك "


مسج رقم 4

----------


## سراب الليل

بنبوة محمد وأمامة علي 
وغضب البتول وأنين 
المسموم ودم الذبيح 
وزهد زين العبدين 
وعلم الباقر وصدق ا
لصادق وصبر الكاظم 
وغربه الرضا وكرم
الجواد وحكمه الهادي
ويقين العسكري 
وظهور الحجه حقق
يارب أماني قاريها......

مسج رقم <9>

----------


## دمعه حزن

في زمانك محد
"يشيل همك"
لاأخوك
لارفيقك
لاصديقك
ماتهم اللي يهمك!
في زمانك لوبغيت
تعيش صح
""صل فرضك""
واقضب أرضك
وحب اللي يحبك
خلك قنوع
خلك صبور
خلك حريص
لاتسأل إلا عن من سأل عنك
"وهذي نصيحه من واحد يحبك"



مسج 5

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="3 80"]منك وعليك وفيك كل 
الحلى ذاب


يمنتهى حلم الغلا 
والمحبه 

عجزت أعرف بناظري 
سر هالاعجاب 

يا من عطاه أحلى حلا 
الناس ربه 
ثقل 
وعقل 
واسلوب 
ساحر
وجذاب 
وشلون تبغاني فيك
ماتزداد المحبه

مسج رقم <10>[/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

قد نغرب مع الغروب 

وويغيبنا الزمن

لكن يبقى نبض القلب

لاينسى الأحبة


مسج رقم 8

----------


## سنابسي وأفتخر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

أنا يديد بينكم حبيت أشراكم...


[align=center]أصير خسران إذا
راسلتك
تدري ليش
ماودي الرسايل
تشوفك
وأنا محروم من شوفتك[/align]

[align=center]يالله مسج رقم 16[/align]

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اهلا بك أخي في منتديات الابداع والثقافه شبكة الناصرة ..

لك في قلبي مكانه ..

لا يعلمها إلا سبحانه ..

حغظتك في قلبي مثل ..

حفظ المؤمن قرآنه ..


 رقم 1

----------


## سنابسي وأفتخر

[frame="10 80"]حـــياك الله عزيزي واشكرك

المسج رقم 1 يقول 

طالت الغيبات يالغالي علينا
وإن تحريتك فهدذا من غلاك
لو يطول البعد والله مانسينا
المشاعر همها لحضة لقاك
ياكريم النفس مثلك مالقينا
لك معزة زادها عندي وفاك[/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

يا غايب عن مدى النظر وانت بداخلي
موجود غلاك كثر البحر حتي
لو اللقا محدود


مسج رقم 10

----------


## abu noura

[align=center]بس عاد لا تضحك  .....................................


اسمع ويش بقول 


فقدتك مالقيت اقرب من الدمعة تفك إلهم 
بكيت ومالقيت اغلى من عينك أراسلها


ابو نوره[/align]

----------


## دمعه حزن

شكراً على المسج يا ابو نوره

لكن ما اخترت رقم المسج الا تبيه

تسمع 
من العالم 
أحاديث ساعات

أبيك 
تسمعني
مجرد ثواني 

ابختصر واقول 
لك بعض كلمات
يامن وجوده 
في حياتي أماني

ابي مسج 3

----------


## سنابسي وأفتخر

[align=center] المسج رقم 3 يقول 

طالت الغيبات يالغالي علينا
وإن تحريتك فهدا من غلاك
لو يطول البعد والله مانسيتا
المشاعر همها لحظة لقاك
ياكريم النفس مثلك مالقينا
لك معزة زادها عندي وفاك

وسلامتكم....أخوكم الدمعه الجزينه

مسج رقم ((1)) للي بعدي :)[/align]

----------


## سنابسي وأفتخر

1

----------


## دمعه حزن

حيرتني يا اخوي

الحين انت سنابسي وافتخر

والله الدمعه الحزينه؟؟؟

عموماً المسج رقم 1 يقول

كل ورود الربيع
وثلوج الشتا
وعصافير الدنيا
تغرد لتهنئك
بقرب رمضان

ابي مسج 2

----------


## سنابسي وأفتخر

هههههههههه بالغلط خيوه العفوو

----------


## دمعه حزن

اوكي حصل خير

ووين مسج رقم 2؟؟

----------


## سراب الليل

أنت أستحاله قلبي 
يفكر في يوم ينسا 
حكيك ياقمر من النجوم,,,,,

مسج رقم 11

----------


## دمعه حزن

مسج رقم 11 يقول


ثلاثه اشياءة تكسر الخاطر 

مريض بلا طبيب 

عاشق بلا حبيب 

سبت وما تقدر تغيب 



ابي مسج 5

----------


## سراب الليل

ودي أجيك ملهوف
 عابر بحور الخوف لاكن كل 
شيئ ضدي حظي والدنيا 
والظروف

ابي مسج1

----------


## سنابسي وأفتخر

[align=center]السلام عليكم
وصبحكم الله بالخير جمعياً

الله ياخذك الله ياخذك من
مكانك ويجيبك عندي لأنك
وحشتني ونفسي أشوفك

يالله ابي مسج رقم 3[/align]

----------


## دمعه حزن

أمــــــــانه

اذا باعد بيني وبينك الزمن 

او فرقنا الوقت

او طالت علينا المسافات

او مسح اسمي الموت

من بين ربعك وخلانك

وانتهت انفاسي بزمن

ما بــــــه شهيــق

وغمضت عيوني وسرت عنك بعيد




أمـــــــــــانه عليك تذكرنــــــــــــــــي




وانا ابي مسج 1

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="10 80"]ولهت في لحظة عليك 
وقمت أسافر في
ذكرياتي.....
تذكرت لك معي وقفات 
خلتني أبتسم ما أحاتي.....


انت بطيب روحك
تملك الناس ... وبطيبتك 
تمحي كل معاناتي ....


وصرت أشكر ربي عليك
لانك من اروع الناس في 
حياتي...

ابي مسج رقم 2[/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

يقولـــون

<<>><<#####>><<>>

<<##>> المحبه <<##>>

"$" ش و ق "$"

وأنا 

شوقــــــــــــــــي

^ ب ي ذ ب ح ن ي ^

صحيح انك بعيد عن عيني 

ولكن مسكنك

قلـــــــــ ("V") ـــــــــبي
"v"


تحياتي

دمعه حزن

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="9 80"]اختي دمعه حزن ارجو ان تحطي تبي اي مسج مره تانيه 
وشكرا


ان كنت بروحك
اناثانيك
واذا متصايق 
انا اسليك...
واذا مستأنيس الله يهنيك.....

ابي مسج رقم 11[/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

اسفه اخوي

ان شاء الله ما انسى مره ثانيه

وهذا مسج 11
عيوز أكلت
صرصور بالغلط 
قالت الله يعز الحكومه
حتى الرطب حطو فيه ميو نيز

ابي مسج 5

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="10 80"]وهد مسج رقم 5 

اشرايكم ما نصوم هالسنه؟؟؟


المرسل : ابليس


                                        رمضان كريم

اي مسج رقم 6[/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

حزينه لحظة المغرب
تروح الشمس مجبوره
تكابر ودها ترجع..
وتعطي الناس من نورها
ترى ذي حالتي بفرقاك
بنفس الشكل والصوره!

ابي مسج 1

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="5 80"]اليت أخسر عيوني 
ولأأعيش بالنظر ممنون 
يقولو أعمى ةلا يقولون
من شوفتك محروم

ابي مسج رقم2[/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

صورتك

في فكري

على خمس

شاشات

وأفضل 

برامج

سهرتي

ذكرياتك

ولو شوشت

بالبث كل المحطات

يلقلط

رسيفر

خاطري 

ذبذباتك

جرب على 

ريموت

الاحساس

ضغطات

تلقاه

ما يختار

الا قناتك


ابي مسج11

----------


## القلب المرح

ابرحل يمك يازين
وابسكن داخل
عيونك واصير حارس 
على الرمشين واعذب من
يشوفك
ابي مسج رقم 2

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="5 80"]ياليتني قملة قي شعر
محبوبي 
ويحكني حكة واطيح في 
حضنة 

ابي مسج رقم 3[/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

ههههههههههههههه

المسج حلوووووووووو يا سراب الليل

اوكي مسج 3 يقول


صاحت عيوني تنشد القلب رؤياك..
وأثر فؤادي في بعادك قصيده.!
كن السعاده اعشقت يوم لقياك.!
وكن القرايب في بعادك بعيده.!
كل الرسايل كان ترضيك تفداك..
((ولك خذ قلبي رساله جديدة)).!!

ابي مسج 4

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## القلب المرح

مكتب سياحي يعلن رحلة
للعراق 4 ايام بعشر دنانير 
ماكل شارب ميت
مدفون.
ابغى مسج رقم 9

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="8 80"]أحبك 

واحبك

كثر ما عاش الأعمى 
في ظلامه

وتمنى الأخرس مين
يسمع كلامك

أشتاقلك 






كثر ماعاش اليتيم 
فاقد حنانه
وكثر السجين 
مافقد أيامه

أعشقك


كثر البدر في 
جمالة 

وكثر الطفل في دلالة 
أحبك كثر الطفل ما أنا احبك

ابي مسج رقم 10[/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

بعيد الشر

لــو الرســالة تقـــــــتل ابعاد وفراق ارسلت لك في كل لحظة عبـاره 
حبك جريمة والجزاء سجن الأشواق سجني مؤبد بس صوتك زيـــاره 
لكــــن لـــي قلب للأحــــباب تــواق لو غاب محبوبه بقى في انتظاره 


ابي مسج 5

----------


## القلب المرح

لاتنبهر  ماجاك من حبي
قليل 
انت تستاهل وانا طبعي 
كريم
انت مامثلك بهالدنيا بديل
انت آيه صغاها الرب 
الكريم
لو يشوفك فاقد 
العقل الهبيل 
صار مامثله بهالدنيا حكيم
يكفي انت صرت 
للشمس بديل  والقمر في  غيبتك
يصبح يتيم

----------


## دمعه حزن

المسج حلوو

بس ما طلبت رقم المسج الا تبيه

طيب انا بحط من عندي مسج

تراك بالخاطر ولو
مانشوفك,,,

غلاك"مايمحاه قل
المواصيل,,,!


ابي مسج 3

----------


## القلب المرح

حركاتج امس



ماتوقعتها  منج


عموما لي تصرف ثاني



معاج





محشش يكلم دبانه!!


ابي مسج رقمم8

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="10 80"] لاتفرح وايد 
شهر واحد بس
وبرجعلك يا حلو
ابليس يهنيكم بشهر 
رمضان ويذكركم انه
سيعود معكم قريبا
ابي مسح رقم 9 [/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

أسامر فيك أفكاري 

ويطري بالهوى طاري 

أقضي ليلتي ساري 

واقول 

مساء الخير ياغالي 

ابي مسج 6

----------


## القلب المرح

بثراحه وحثتني رثايلك
وينك من ذمان؟ يغني
عثان انكثر ثني
بطنثني ساعثل
ابغى مسج رقم 12

----------


## دمعه حزن

دوم في البال 

ودوم في الطاري 

وطيبة قلبك مالها تالي 

صباح الخير يالغالي

ابي مسج 2

----------


## سنابسي وأفتخر

السلام عليكم واللهيعطيكم العافيه

المسج رقم 2 استحي أضعه أختاري غيره خيوه :)

----------


## دمعه حزن

وعليكم السلام والرحمة والاكرام

الله يعافيك اخوي سنابسي

ههههههههه

طيب انا بحط مسج رقم 2

لو العيون تضم في الناس مخلوق 

والله لضمك بالغلا في عيوني


وابي مسج 6

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## سنابسي وأفتخر

أشكرك خيتي دمعة
:)
المسج رقم 6 يقول
تعرف مميزاتك؟..أنك عزيز
..وبعد غالي..وحتى وأنت بعيد 
دووووووم عل بالي :)

----------


## القلب المرح

يوم
ضاق
صدري
تنفست
بذكرى 
هواك
حضنت
الملامح
في
خيالي
وتمنيت
اجلس
معاك

----------


## دمعه حزن

ويا اخواني الاعزاء

ليش ما تختارون رقم المسج ؟؟

يادنيا مشتاقه لهم 

وش كثر حلو حبهم 

ويوم أتذكر صوتهم 

ودي كل لحظة أشوفهم 



وانا ابي مسج 13

----------


## القلب المرح

لاتظن القلب ياعمري
 نساك
ولاتقول الوقت قساني
 عليك
كل ليلة تمر يكبر بي
 غلاك
ابي مسج رقم 2

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=FF3399]تجدد شوقي المنسي 

وحلت بالعيون طيوف 

رسى فكري على مينا 

حبيب غابت بحوره 


ابي مسج 4[/glow]

----------


## سنابسي وأفتخر

[align=center]مساكم الله بالخيـــر |17|

خلي فرحتنا يضويها القمر
في ليله كلها حب ووصال
نبارك<للغالي> 
"مولد الحسن الزكي(ع)"[/align]

[grade="00008B 4B0082 0000FF FF0000 00008B"][align=center]يالله أبي مسج رقم (((5)))
تحياتي للجميع [/align][/grade]

----------


## القلب المرح

آســـــــــــــــــف
ازعجتك بس..
يمك خدتني لهفة
الخاطر..
ما امهلتني انتظر

----------


## دمعه حزن

الله يمسيك بالخير والسعاده

وهذه مسج 5

صوت "الغـلا" في خاطري قام يدعيك مدري سمعت الصوت وإلا نعيده ؟

ابي مسج 7

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="2 80"]
*
*
*
*
اقراها
*
*
*
*

بدون 
*
*
lo
صوت
*
lov
مشتاقلك موووت 
love
ابي مسج رقم 8[/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

امير بكلمتك

ذوق بهمستك

ملك بهيبتك

عذاب بغيبتك 

اتمنى شوفتك


وابي مسج 16

----------


## سنابسي وأفتخر

*[align=center]السلام عليكم جميعاً

وعساكم على القوه

تصـــــــــدق..أشتقت لك!
أنا اعترف..بعدك حياتي
تختلف تايه وحيد أصيح 
بأسمك وأرتجف,في كل
شي أتخيلك..ومهما تغيب
عندي أمل باكر تجي وبكل
شـــــــــــــــــــــــــوق
أ..س..ت..ق..ب..ل..ك[/align]*

أبي المسج رقم 2

----------


## دمعه حزن

وعليكم السلام والرحمة والاكرام

الله يقويك اخوي .. ويعطيك ألف عافيه

وهذا مسج رقم 2 

اتجاوز كل المسرعين

واسبق كل المعزين

واعزيكم بقدوم

مصاب امام المتقين (ع)

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## سنابسي وأفتخر

أحسنتم وعظم الله لكم الاجر بمصابانا إمام المتقين وإمام الموحدين عليه السلام

هااااااااا دمعه وين رقم المسج هههههه ماكتبتي بالله راح انا اضع مسجي من عندي

وفالكم طيب:

يابو الحسنين عيوني من فرقاك
كما المطر هماله تمنيت ياحيدر
سيف إبن ملجم بدال راسك طبرني
والله يابو حسين لصرخ بعالي الصوت
حيـــدر حيـــدر حــبــك ذبحـني...
مأجورين


يالله ابي مسج رقم 1

----------


## دمعه حزن

وأنتم كذلك

المعذرة نسيت ما حطيت رقم المسج


ثلاثه اشياءة تكسر الخاطر 

مريض بلا طبيب 

عاشق بلا حبيب 

سبت وما تقدر تغيب   


ابي مسج 4

----------


## سنابسي وأفتخر

لا عادي الكل ينسى :)

المسج رقم اربعه يقول:

[glow=FF3333][align=center],,..أبرسل..,,صدى صوتي..
بعد ما طول سكوتي,أبنثر
لك كلام الحب واشيل الورد
بكفوفي,وأقول..
,, أسف على غيابي ,,
ياأغلى حب بكتابي..
يطول الوقت أو يقصر
تراك انت 
..,, اغلى احبابي,,..[/align][/glow]

يالله الحين بقول لكم مفاجأة أبي المسج 2 من الحافظات الشخصيه
ههههههههههه قويه عاد

----------


## دمعه حزن

هههههههههههههههه

وهذه المسج رقم 2

على شاطىء الزمن الجميل 
نظمت اصداف المحبة 
على كل صدفة نقشت وعدي " لن انساك "

ابي مسج رقم 1

----------


## سنابسي وأفتخر

[glow=0099FF]"غلاك"الاول"ماتغير"لهالحين"
"مازلت"غالي يابعد كل"غالي"..
مهما"تروح"ايام وشهور"وسنين"..
يبقى رصيدك بالحشى دوم"غالي"..
لا"ماتغيرنا"على العهد"باقيين"..
"باقيين"مهما باعدتنا"الليالي"..[/glow]


رقم المسج (( 4 ))

----------


## دمعه حزن

لو يصير البحر احلى من الغدير 

و لو تعتم صبحنا و اصبح ظلاام

و لو تبدل طبعنا و اصبح ذميم

و لو غدى الشاهين زوج الحمام 

و لو يصير و لو يصير و لو يصير

لك معزة ما يفسرها الكلام

ابي مسج 8

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="5 80"]السلام عليكم 
مسج رقم 8 يقوال 
قلت :لقلبي 
حبيبي 
نساني 
وش ريك انساه
قال :عطه مهله 
قلت :كم؟
قال:
العمر كله
ابي مسج رقم <9>
تحياتي 
سراب الليل[/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

عليكم السلام

هذا الكلام من القلب نابع

وعلى قـــلبك خليه طابع

أحـبك لو انك معي قاطع 


وابي مسج 3

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="10 80"]أموووح

أنا اول من يعطيك 
بوسة العيد أمووووووووووووووواه ززززز
كل عام وأنت طيب
ابي مسج 4[/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

الله يتقبل اعمالك 

ومبارك عليك العيد

و يعود عليك بصحه وسعاده وعمر مديد

واحلى ما فى العيد العيديه 


ابي مسج 1

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="3 80"]اه شو بحبك

احلى ورده جوريه 
يالمسك مرويه
لعيونك هديه 
بحلول 
العيد
ابي مسج رقم 2[/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

لو إنك جمرة تحرق كفوفي منك ما مليت! 

لضمك دوم في كفي وأسوي نفسي ماحسيت..

ابي مسج 4

----------


## القلب المرح

مثلك قليل 
ونادر انك تلاقيه
قلبه نظيف
وصحبته
ترفع الراس
ابغى مسج رقم 11

----------


## دمعه حزن

تبسم للزمن تكفى

ترى صمت القهر حراق 

وحذاري تذرق الدمعه 

ولو النفس مجروحه

ابي مسج 4

----------


## ماء السماء

وش تتوقع كاتب تحت؟
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
لا فكر اشوي
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
فكر
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
مشتاقة

ابي مسج رقم 9

----------


## دمعه حزن

أهلاً بماء السماء

ألف شكر لك على المشاركة الحلوة

الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية

ولا حرمينا هالطلة البهية

ومسج 9 يقول

لو خانت الخيل صاحبها 

والشمس تشرق من مغاربها 

عمر العين ما تنسى حبايبها 

وابي مسج 3

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="6 80"]حبك 
ياحبيبي
ما 
تغيره 
الايام 
لو عن 
عيوني 
تغيب
القاك 
في 
*.*الاحلام*.*
ابي مسج رقم 4[/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

يـا بـعـيـد الـدار 

أوحـشـنـي كـلامـك

طــــــــالـت الأسـفـار 

ومــا جـــانـي سـلامـك


وابي مسج 1

----------


## زارع السوسن

اذا صدرك ملاه الهم وانت بمجلسك خالى تذكر ناس بك تهتم وانك عندهم غالى

----------


## دمعه حزن

زارع السوسن ما اخترت الرقم

مـسـاء اللوز والـفـسـتـق 
عـلـيـهـم زبــدة الـبـنـدق 
يا أجمل مـن خـلـق ربـي
أذا شافك حـجـر يـنـطـق

ابي مسج 5

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="6 80"]وين احطك؟

القلب ما يقوى غلاك
العين تعجز عن رضاك


الروح ذابت في هواك
الارض تتعذر ملاك 
الشمس ما توصل مداك
البدر يخجل من بهاك

الليل يستأذن مساك
الكون يصغر في لقاك

احترت يالغالي 
معاك 
ابي مسج 6[/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

محد يشق القلب من غير تفكير
حتى الدكاترة ترتجف ثم تحتار
الحب يشق الجوف من دون تخدير
ويبني قصور بداخل القلب وانهار
هذي حقيقة قلتها بصدق وتعبير
وأرسلتها للي حافظن كل الأسرار


ابس مسج 1

----------


## توأم الفرح

لاتنبهر ماجاك من حبي قليل 
إنت تستاهل وأنا طبعي كريم 
انت مامثلك بهالدنيا بديل
إنت آية صاغها الرب الكريم 
لو يشوفك فاقد العقل الهبيل
صار مامثله بهالدنيا حكيم 
يكفي انك صرت 
للشمس بديل 
والقمر في غيبتك يصبح يتيم


ابي مسج على ذوقك خيتوووووووو

----------


## دمعه حزن

لطفا..



هالقلب ولهان عليك..

ممكن لو تسمح
بس
بمسج
تسأل عليه..



( 1 )

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="4 80"]يارب الكون!
لي حبيب طيب 
وحنون!
احفظه وين ما يكون!
وأبعد عنه شر العيون!
ابي مسج رقم (2)[/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

كل 
أمل 
في 
الحياة 
لابد أن 
تملّه 

الا 
الأمل 
بالجنة كلما ذكرته 

زاد 
اجتهادك 
له 






ابي مسج4

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="10 80"]من عرف انسان مثلك
ينكتب حظه
سعيد...........
تشرق ايامه
وتصبح كل لحظه 
فيها عيد........
ابي مسج رقم 6[/frame]

----------


## أمير العاشقين

سامحني لو أبتعدنا كثير 

بس قلبي لو طلبته ماابتعد 

رافض بعدك ولو جرحه أثير 
ينتظر رجعته حبيبه 
والــسعد ماطلببتك 
تترك عيوني تحير 

في مدامعها عيونك للابد 

صدقني قدر الغالي كبير 
وسط قلبي مايساوي له أحد 

أبي مسج رقم 10

----------


## دمعه حزن

يشهد علي الله ما اطيق فرقاك
وما انساك انا لوقيل قلبك نساني
ما تسوى الدنيا بعيني بلياك
والله ولا تسوى شبر من مكاني
هذا الغلا اللي رسمته بيمناك
وهذا الكلام اللي نطق به لساني



ابي مسج 6

----------


## القلب المرح

ياللي تبي تعرف أسراري وعنواني..
الضيق والحزن واللوعه عناويني..
وان كان ودك تدورني وتلقاني00
في كل لمة حزن يمكن تلاقيني00
بكتب الحزن والضيقات تقراني00
والناس من زود أحزاني تبكيني00

ابغى رقم 9  مو تجيبو اول واحد  وصل ليكم بلا غش هاا ترى اشوفكم ههه

----------


## دمعه حزن

ههههههههه

على أمرك جدي

وهذه مسج 9

الزمن يفرض سؤال كل اجاباته محال
السعاده شي واضح ولا من وحي الخيال؟
في بدايات الامور تبني احلامك قصور 
ولما تتعمق على نفسك تدور
كلنا محد سلم من تعاسه أو ألم
بس منهو اللي فينا 
من وسط قلبه ابتسم؟


يالي بعدي رقم امممممممممممممممم
امممممممممممممممم



2

----------


## القلب المرح

لا والله انتين جدتي وانا حفيدش  انتين عكستي يامخرفه



0خليلي ابوه مات ،
قالوله اعطي الشيخ اللي غسلو 20
 ريال قال شو هوه غاسل 


ابغى 3 مو تغش زي ديك المره ترى انا شفتك وسكت بس هالمره بطيرك برفسه  من غشيت وحطيت الا في الارشيف

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="4 80"]جالس 
مع الناس 
أفكر 
فيك 
كيف 
جلستك 
ومين 
مسليك
قلت أرسل
أثبتلك
ماني 
ناسيك

ابي مسج رقم 12

تحياتي 
سراب الليل[/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

ههههههههههه


ابرسـل لك صـدى صوتي 
بعد ماطول سكوتي
ابنثر لك كلام الحب 
واشيل الورد بكفوفي 
واقول آآآآســـــــــفه .. 
على غيابي ..
يا أول حب بكتابي 
يطول الوقت أو يقصر تراك انت ..
اغلــى احبابي . . .


ابي مسج 6

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="2 80"]خذ تستاهله 
ما عندى أغلى من قلبي 
يدعيلك 
   ويغليك 
ويعزك 
ويسلم عليك ...
ابي مسج رقم 7
تحياتي 
سراب الليل[/frame]

----------


## القلب المرح

آنا المن بعد اشكي جروحي
خلاني الزمن احكي ويا روحي
انا يازمن لاتعتب علي عزيز وراح
من بين يدي


ابغى مسج رقم امممم 7 لالالا ابغى 8

----------


## دمعه حزن

مساء الحب

ياروح الورد

ياصوت القصيد

ياضحكة الماضي

والجديد

يجعل صباحك دايم سعيد

*1*

----------


## زهرة أمل

[glow=FF0066][align=justify][align=center]ياغايب عني لك الحب ماغاب 
متى تجي تشوف همي بعينك 
ماطاب لي جرح ولاخاطري طاب
متى يديني تحتضنها يدينك 
ياصاحبي لو قالو الوقت كذاب
يكفي كلامك ودافي حنينك
لو ان قصدي في الزمن كثر الاصحاب 
ماقلت ياساكن الروح وينك[/align][/align][/glow]
*[align=center]أبي مسج رقم 9[/align]*

----------


## دمعه حزن

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082 FF1493"]بنيتلك بالقلب قصر من الماس... ماينهدم لو حاولوا يهدمونه


عليه يوقف وسط الابواب حراس....


ممنوع قصر تسكنه يدخلونه..... امر تدلل وش تبي دق الاجراس...


حنا حرس قصرك وحنا عيونه


ابي مسج 3[/grade]

----------


## القلب المرح

آآه من فراق الحبايب
اتعبني وهد فيني الحيل
آآه من فراقك يالغالي


ابغى مسج رقم 8  بلا غش هاااا

----------


## زارع السوسن

ع
م 
ر 
الامانى ماشكت لوعة الياس دام القلوب لى تبينا نبيها

----------


## دمعه حزن

زارع السوسن ما كتبت رقم المسج الا تبيه

راح احط مسج من عندي


سـلام يـااهـل الـجـود و الـطـيـب و الـعــز..

يـالـلـي لـكـم بـالـقـلـب قــــدر و مـعــزه .. 

الـقـلـب من فــرقـا الأجـــاويـــد يـهــتــز.. 

مـثـل الـشـجــر يــوم الـعـواصـــف تـهــزه..

في قــربـكـم كــل الـمـخـالـيــق تـعـتــز..

و عـيـنـي لـكـم تـشــتـاق في كـل حـــزه..


ابي مسج 1

----------


## زهرة أمل

[grade="00BFFF FF7F50 32CD32 000000 FF1493"][align=center]خاطري أكتب رسالة 
على ورقة 
(مشتاق لك)
وأحطها في غرشة 
وأكسرها على راسك ![/align][/grade]|56|
ابي مسج رقم 10

----------


## دمعه حزن

ههههههههههههههه

حلوووووووووووووة يا زهرة امل



سلامي للحبيب اللي عيوني تنتظر شوفه وقلبي ينبض النبضات يبحث عن صدى صوته


ابي مسج 4

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="2 80"]أبرسل 
غيمة
أشواقي
لارض 
تحضن 
وجودك
وأبنشر 
لك 
مطر 
حبي
رذاذ 
يبلل 
خدودك
ابي مسج رقم 5
تحياتي 
سراب الليل[/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

لك من صميم الروح ميزة عن الغير
ولك خفوقي من الوله شي ثاني
القلب يحمل لك معزة وتقدير
والعين تعشق شوفتك لو ثواني
إن غبت تلقاني مع البعد مغليك
وإن جيت تبقى مثل ما غبت غالي




ابي مسج 8

----------


## زهرة أمل

[align=center]ياليت كل من يطري على البال! ينشاف 
وياليت من نغليه! دايم نشوفه[/align]
ابي مسج رقم 9

----------


## دمعه حزن

الحج موسم فلاح

والعشر عطرها فاح

عسى كل همومك تنزاح 

وعسى عيدك وعامك كله أفراح



ابي مسج 5

----------


## زهرة أمل

[align=center]مستحيل تشرق الشمس وماتضويك
ومستحيل 
يجي
العيد وماأهنيك
ابي مسج رقم 10[/align]

----------


## دمعه حزن

اللهم يا خير من سئل يا اكرم وأجود من أعطي

وأعظم من غفر واعدل من حكم

وأوفى من وعد وأبر من أجاب

إغفر للقارئ هذا وأجب كل سؤله  

وأعطه في الدارين من عظيم عطاياك

واجمعه بأحب أحبابك في الأخره

ابي مسج 4

----------


## زهرة أمل

[align=center]مثلك 
كنز ماينباع
وأنت
بالبشر نادر
ذوق
وحلوة الاطباع
ودومك
بالبال والخاطر.
اب مسج رقم 2[/align]

----------


## دمعه حزن

مادري ليه اوله عليك ؟ 
ومادري ليه اشتاقلك 
ومادري ليه احن لك 
واحسك اصدق من طفل ؟؟ 
يعني معقوله أحبك هل كثر ؟؟ 


ابي مسج 1

----------


## زهرة أمل

[align=center]بدون زعل بكل صدق 
اللي خلقك .. خلق غيرك!!!
لكن مايسوون رمش عينك[/align]|13|

----------


## دمعه حزن

ما اخترتي لنا يا زهرة امل

رقم المسج الا تبينه .. طيب انا بحط من عندي

----------


## دمعه حزن

ما اخترتي لنا يا زهرة امل

رقم المسج الا تبينه .. طيب انا بحط من عندي


على بالي طريت وكيف 
ماتطري على بالي ...؟ 
وانـا اللـي مستحيـل 
أنـســاك فــــي 
حلك....وترحـالـك  ! 
ترى ماكـل  شخـص 
ارسلـه واشـرح لـه 
احـــوالـــي  ... 
ولاكل البشر عندي مثل 
قدرك ...ومنزالـك  .! 


ابي مسج 8

----------


## القلب المرح

الى اخر يوم بعمري
ابيك
مايجي يوم امل منك
واروح
اترك الاوطان اهاجر
واجيك 
الجسد مايحيا من دون
روح
لاجرحك الوقت انا منك
وفيك
نادني واكون لك مرهم
جروح
ولاقست دنياك
واشتدت
عليك
لك حبيب رغم احزانه
مزوح

"ابغى مسج رقم 4"

----------


## دمعه حزن

قالو الحب يأسر العيون

قلت الحب عشق وفنون

قالو العشق من عذابه جنون

قلت العذاب في الحب يهون

قالو الجفا من طبعه سكون

قلت الشوق احلى شجون

قالو الحبيب يمكن يخون

قلت اللي يحب لازم يصون

والــزمــن اكبـــر حنــون



ابي مسج 1

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

دام وصلك صار أمر ..

مستحيل خل ذكرانا ..

على ما هيه عليه ..

أوعدك أني ما أفكر في بديل ..

وأن قلبي يتبعك دامك تبيه ..

مسج 2

----------


## دمعه حزن

أنالعيونك ماأمل الانتظـــــار
لوقضيت العمركله أنتظـــــــر.
عطني أخبارك ولوهي باختصـــــــار
لاتخليني بهمي أنتظــــــــــر.
حبك أشهد يصطلي بالقلب نـــار
هات كفك كان ودك تختبــــــر .


ابي مسج 6

----------


## القلب المرح

يهز الشوق وجداني

(اذا جتني مراسيلك)

احل الحب  من حبك

وتسعدني سوالفيك



ابغى مسج رقم 1

----------


## دمعه حزن

يحدني لك 

شوق

وكيف لك مااشتاق وانت 

الغلا والذوق

ياغالي الأخلاق

ابي مسج 7

----------


## القلب المرح

قلبي خرج ولم يعد

اكيد 
طلع 
يدور 
عليك
اذا وصل عندك
اعطيني رنه


ابغى مسج 1

----------


## ghazooi

زين نقالى جديد
0 رسالة


عطونى رقم 2

----------


## دمعه حزن

نورك اللي ضيع الليل وكساه

شع من وجهك وانا ضيعت فيه 

ان حضرت العمر يرخص لك غلاه

لوتبي عمري خذه من غير ليه

وان بغيت تغيب خذ مني وصاة

وش ابي بالقلب دامك ماتبيه

ابي مسج 6

----------


## القلب المرح

طق طق طق <<تصفيق

برافو . لاؤسايل ولا

اتصال . وش رايك 

تمسح رقمي بعد..

ابغى مسج(8)

----------


## دمعه حزن

هلا بصاحب عزة النفس والجود
اللي تبشر النفس ساعة وصاله

لو يبتعد عنا على البال موجود
ذكره على الخاطر برغم انشغاله

وافي ولابه من العذاريب منقود
جعل السعاده عبر الايام فاله


ابي مسج 4

----------


## القلب المرح

طريقة ارسال الرسالة:
1-اختر الرسالة ..
2-اختر ارسال..
3- ادخل رقم
(مثلا رقمي).
4-اختر موافق..
بيطلع لك جاري ارسال
الرساله
سهله صح!؟
بس وين اللي يفهم؟؟

ابغى 9

----------


## دمعه حزن

هههههههههه

يارب ياعالم 
خفيات الاسرار..

ياواحد ياللي 
كل الملا يرجونه..

تحفظ صديق الروح
من كل الاخطار..

وتحقق جميع اماله
وتصونه..

عسى الوطا تحته
بساتين وأزهار..

وعسى السما فوقه
ترفرف مزونه.. !


ابي مسج 1

----------


## القلب المرح

العسل00
مخلوق منك وماخد حلاك
والقمر00
عايش بنورك وماوصل في مستواك
والقلب00
يتمنى قربك وفي غيابك مانساك
والعمر00
لو كان لحظة المهم يبقى معاك
وهذي رساله صاغها شخص يحبك
ولو تبي رحه عطاك..


ابغى مسج رقم 3

----------


## سهم الناصرة

من لامني فيك عينه تنبط 
و لا يميز بين الدجاج و البط 
و ينسى المشي و ينط نط


هدي حق قلوووب 

مسج 2

----------


## القلب المرح

حي الله اللي مسكنه
داخل الجوع
اللي عرش 
المحبه تعلا
لو ان مقياس الغلا
هرج وحلوف
حلفت لك بالصداقة 
حتى تملا
ان كان مايكفيك
قلبي 
خذ الشوق 
تفداك عين اللي
لشوفك تمنى ..

اهداء خاص للاخ سهم الناصرة

----------


## سهم الناصرة

ثنكس خيو 

بس ماقلت رقم المسج مو مشكلة عشوائي ...


أنا اعترف..
بعدك حياتي تختلف 
تايه وحيد
أصيح باسمك وارتجف,
في كل شي اتخيلك..
ومهما تغيب عندي أمل 
بكرة تجي 
وبكل شــــــــــــــــــــوق 

أ..س..ت..ق..ب..ل..ك

اهداء خاص حق واحد حبيب غايب عن الديرة 
الله يرده بالسلامة 



مسج 4

----------


## دمعه حزن

وش تقول بشخص مثلي مات فيك
حبك حد الجنون وما اكتفي
لو نسي عمره وروحه مانسيك
دام حبك نبع صافي للوفا
لو تكون باخر العالم يبيك
دام شوفك فيه للروح الشقا
كم تمني في عيونة يحتويك
لجل يسري في حناياه الدفا


ابي مسج 6

----------


## القلب المرح

دائما بكلامك الحلو تغلبني
وبمبادرتك تحرجني
بس
والله العظيم 
بالغلا والحب
اتحداك تعادلني..

ابغى مسج 3

----------


## (شمعتك أنا)

|72| ياغناتي أني ماني فاهمة كيف هاللعبة هو نجيب مسج من تأليفنا والله ويش ،وبعدين كل واحد يجي يقول أبغى مسج 3مثلا والثاني مسج 6 وأني ماني فاهمةة فهموني عاد يالحلوين ...

أختكم:

----------


## دمعه حزن

يا هلا (شمعتك أنا)

اللعبة خيوه ان تشوفي المسج المطلوب مثل القلب المرح طلب مسج 3

تروحي تفتحي الجوال وتشوفي مسج 3 شيقول؟؟

وتكتبه لنا وتختاري رقم مسج وهكذا

على العموم نواصل

ودك تعرف غلاك وش قد ؟؟

أنا بأسألك وجاوبني بجد..

هي السماء تنتهي بحد..

أو البحر ينتهي بسد..

أو الرمل تلقى له عد..

لا لقيت أرسلي رد..

وقتها تعرف غلاك أيش قد !!


ابس مسج 1

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## القلب المرح

في وحده شافتك مره
وازعجتني تبي تشوفك
مره ثانيه
تدري منهي؟




عيوني


ابغى مسج 7

----------


## دمعه حزن

دمعة تسيل ....

وشمعة تنطفي.....

والعمر بدونك يختفي....

ومن دونك...قلبي ينتهي....

مسج 8

----------


## القلب المرح

ألاقي عندك حب؟؟ 



ابغى كثير 





كثير كثير 




من يومين 




دجاجنا مسكين جوعان


ابغى مسج 3

----------


## دمعه حزن

مابي حب ولا غيره ولابي صوت....
أبي موقف....
أبي كلمه تهز أوطان....
أبي انسان اذا طحت من طولي
يفز ويسند حمولي....
يحس فيني قبل لاأشكي يواسيني....
قبل لاأبكي....
ومن قلبه....
اذا حنيت ألاقي بداخلة أحضان....

(( دخيل الله أبي انسان )) 

ابي مسج 2

----------


## القلب المرح

بعترف لك بشي 




تصدق اني 



مانمت 



طول الليل 
لأن 




صرصور بالدار..! 

(ابغى مسج 4)

----------


## دمعه حزن

هههههههههه

مساء الكلمة الحلـــــــــــوه
مساء الحب بليا حـــــــدود

مساء ريحته قهــــــــــــوه
وطعمه بالحلا معقــــــــود

مساءك نور يالغالـــــــــي
مساء الشوق ودهن العود

مساء يحتويه الكــــــــون
لأنك انت فيه موجــــــــود


ابس مسج 14

----------


## القلب المرح

كنت البارحة افكر














انا افكر وانت ويش دخلك..


مسج رقم 9

----------


## دمعه حزن

أســعــد اللــحــظــات كــانــت مــن عــطــاك 
وأتــعــس الأيــام وانــت عــنــي بــعــيــد 
يــالــبــعــيــد اللــي عــيــونــي مــا تــراك 
يــا قــريــب اللــي مــســاكــنــك الــوريــد 
غــالــي مــحــد يــســاويــك بــغــلاك 
وكــل نــظــره صــوب غــيــرك مــا تــفــيــد
لــو طــلــبــت عــيــنــي أنــا روحــي فــداك
و لــو طــلــبــت أكــثــر بــقــدم لــك أكــيــد 



مسج 7

----------


## القلب المرح

أ 
ت 
ك 
ه 
أدرس 
ت 
ك 
ه 
أدرس 
تعلم 
ك 
ه 
أدرس 
تعلم 
كافح 
ه 

هذا وجهي إذا توظفت

----------


## دمعه حزن

ما كتبت رقم المسج الا تبيه يا قلووب

طيب نواصل

لاهنت يامرسل عسى أيامك أطوال
وعمرك عسى ربك يبارك سنينه
وأنت صديق الصدق قول وأفعال
ومثلك ترانا للزمن ذاخرينه 
وأنت العزيز اللي لك المدح ينقال
والمدح في مثلك أحباله متينه


ابس مسج 6

----------


## القلب المرح

اقرب من الدمعه اللي منك في عيني 
واصعب من الكلمه اللي كنت ابحكيها 
وابعد من الشمس ليمن جيت ليديني 
واكبر من الحيره اللي كنت اعانيها لولاك هانت امور وازنت سنيني 
يكفيني من الحياه انك معي فيها 

(مسج 1)

----------


## دمعه حزن

الغـلا اللي زرعته

بقلبي لك ما يضيع 

والمحـبـة تشهـد طول

العمـر اني معـاك 


مسج 4

----------


## القلب المرح

وينك يابدر في سما قلب مغليك وينك يا مروي الروح عن ما ظماها
قضيت وقتي في هواجس تحريك والعيـــــــن هلت دمعها من بلاها
وشفيك قلي وين صارت اراضيك والروح تعبت منك والهم جــــــاها
والجوف من ضيمه ولواهبه يرجيك تطفي لهايب مهجة بك عــــــزاها
واليوم ثامن جا الجفا منك وشفيك خيـــبت نفس ترتجي يوم هنــاها
ماهوب طبعك ذا الجفا ولا يجي فيك هجري وتراك الشوف لعيني ودواها
واليوم رجاي فالله تجيني وانا اجيك وتقوى الظروف واللي علينا بناها
وتشرق ليالي قلب يحبك ويغليك ونعيش ليالي الحب وتصفى سماها

----------


## دمعه حزن

ما اخترت رقم المسج يا مناسف

طيب نواصل

أبعتذر باسم الشعر والقوافي
ان كان في حقك عن الوصل قصرت
لوهي بكيفي والذي مايشافي
لأنقل لك الفرحة هوى وين مارحت..
لكن وعد مني وأنا انسان وافي
تبقى أعز انسان ان جيت وان رحت.. 

مسج 8

----------


## القلب المرح

قول معاي

ها ها هوو هوو

هي هي هي

نعيد مره ثانيه بلغة اخرى

اووو اايييي ااااا

 تمام لقد نجحت في اختبار القرده مبروك


ابغى مسج 9

----------


## دمعه حزن

ههههههههههههه

غلاك عندي بالسما مرتفع فوق ،.،
دايم مكانه ثابتن عن حدة ،.،
ماهو بسهم تحكمه حالة السوق ،.،
ولاهو بسلعه تنتهي عقب مده ،.،
قلبي يضخه في شرايين وعروق ،.،
غلاك سماوي ماخلق من يرده ،.، 


مسج 18

----------


## القلب المرح

اذا طلع لك قلب وعرف يشتاق

تعال دورني تلقاني مكاني

وان كان قلبك نايم ما بعد فاق

خله الين يفوق مع جرح ثاني

ابشرك ما عاد يوجعني فراق

واقسى وجع فيني يزول بثواني

(ابغى مسج 19)

----------


## دمعه حزن

قصة عذابي ماجرت للمحبين..

ياما شكيت الحال مما جرالي ..

ياناس مالي في السعادة عناوين..

مال لسعادة في حياتي مجالي..

مسج 5

----------


## القلب المرح

ماندري  صار لنا مكان


  في قلبكم

ولا الغلا انتهى من



 قاموس حياتكم

ابغى مسج 1

----------


## دمعه حزن

كل خل يحب خله في
حدود
بس
انا جاوزت حدي في 
غلاك
والسبب مالك شبيه
بالوجود
خالقك ربك على صوره
ملاك
كل خلق الله
على زينك شهود
لك صفات ماعطاها 
الله سواك 


مسج 10

----------


## المستجير

بنك المحبة لك على طول مديون لو زاد صرفك ما يخلص رصيدك

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=CC6699]ما قلت رقم المسج الا تبيه يا المستجير

غربة
وعذاب
وحزن 
ومفارق أحباب
هذا الكلام المختصر عن حياتي
ودنيا تعاندني بلا ذنب وأسباب
من عشت في الدنيا وهذي سواتي
أنا وحظي في الزمن مثل الأغراب
وحظي حطم لي جميع أمنياتي


ابي مسج 4[/glow]

----------


## المستجير

انا الغلا واكثر من النفس مغليك ..... انا الوفاءرغم الجفاجيت شاريك

----------


## دمعه حزن

المستجير بعد ما اخترت رقم

يا حبيبي خذ مني الرجا 
أرجوك سامحني
لا تحسب إني مـع
بعد المسافة نسيتك
أنـا حبيتـك بقلبـي و 
حبـي لك ذابحنـــــي
لا تزعـــــل مــن
بعــــادي والله فديتــــك


مسج .. 11

----------


## القلب المرح

قسم بالله بس تغيب
احس الروح اودعها
تطيح  الدمعة من عيني
وتجري غصب مدامعها
كرهت الارض بغيابك من
اولها لسابعها
انا احبك اي احبك اي احبك
وخلي الناس تسمعها


(3)

----------


## دمعه حزن

اهلاً هلا باللي عيـونه رمتني
يا مرحـبا ياروح روحـي وسهلين

باخـلاصـه وحـبه بادلـني 
انا وهو بالحـب صـرنا شـريكين

عـطيته قلبي وهو معطـيني 
عـطف وحنان وذي سلـوم المحبين


مسج 5

----------


## القلب المرح

اخرت مراسيلي لجل
تشتاف واشتاق
واشوف بسمتك  الي لها
القلب يشتاق
صحيح الوقت فرق
دروب
كنا نمشيها
بس مايقدر يفرق
قلوب
الغلا عايش فيها

(7)

----------


## دمعه حزن

ابتعدنا 
ويشهد الله إن قلبي
لك قريب .. 
ابتعدنا وفي خيالي صورتك
ماتغيـــب .. 
ابتعدنا 
وشوقي لك حااضـر 
ودايـم يزيـــــــد .. 
ابتعدنا 
والبعد بين الحبايب 
ماهو بعيـــــــد .. 
ابتعدنا وابتعدنا وابتعدنا 
وللقااء لازم نعيــــد .. !


"9"

----------


## القلب المرح

يعيد لخاطري طيفك
ويحن قلبيس بنبضاته:


على لسه جلسناها




وعلى ضحكة  ضحكناها



وعلى ايمنا الحلوة
ذدت الذكرى تبكيني 
وبنفس الوقت ترويني
سقى الله الوقت يجمعنا
(عسى الله لايفرقنا)


(2)

----------


## دمعه حزن

أشهد إني في حياتي تهنيت
والله وهبني صاحب ذوق وأخلاق
محبته في القلب ولها مثابيت
أنا أشهد إنه على كل الملا فاق
لك الفخر يا قلبي صراحة تنقيت
لك ذوق يا قلبي وتفهم بالأذواق

" مسج 4 "

----------


## القلب المرح

خل الرسايل بيننا تنقل
الود
لاصرت عن شوفتك بعيد
الخطاوي
وخل الهواتف بيننا تحمل
الرد
وخل الهجر والتصريف والثالث
الصد
لاتصير في بالك وانا فيك
هااااوي

----------


## دمعه حزن

ما طلبت رقم المسج الا تبيه

ع العموم نواصل

أحب دهن العود وأنواع
الأطياب
وأحب ناس ماتعرف
الخديعه
أحب كل إنسان راقي
وجذاب
صدوق في حبه ونفسه
رفيعه
ترى الوفا بقلوبنا ماله
أسباب
فطره خلقها الله وصارت
طبيعه

مسج "2"

----------


## **جـــــود**

[align=center]طلبت من القلم يرسمك
رد بكل خجل 
ما أقدر أخدمك !
سألته وش السبب ؟؟
قال: أنا أعرف 
أرسم, شجر
أرسم, قمر
أرسم, زهر
أرسم, نهر
أرسم, غيمه مطر

لكن 
للأسف,,, 
ما أعرف أرسم ،، ملاك ،، على هيئه بشر

مسج "1"[/align]

----------


## دمعه حزن

أكذب عليك...

أن قلت يالصمت مشتاق...

شوقي يفوق الشوق ألفين مره...!!!

ماهو بشوق إلاجنون بلاشواق...

يزورني حزات وقلبي يسره...

إن قلت لك...

مشتاق

مشتـــاق

مشتـــــــاق

ماعبرت للشوووووق لوربع ذره..!!



5

----------


## القلب المرح

عزيزي العميل لقد تم
تشفيل خدمة التجوال
الدولي لكافة عملاء سوا

ابغى مسج 9

----------


## دمعه حزن

ترى الدنيا جنة دام ضحكتك فيها

وترى الليالي ماتسوى إذا وجهك مايضويها 

مسج 4

----------


## القلب المرح

اليوم ميلادك وأنا فيه موعود...
يا أغلا دروبي ياغلاي وودادي..
الكون ونجومة على حبك شهود...
كل المجرة تعرف ان مرادي..
اليوم ميلادك وانا اليوم مولود..
مدام حبك حب والنبض هادي
2

----------


## دمعه حزن

لوطحت من عيني
[blink](( انا اقول لو طحت))[/blink]





تنزل بقلبي والخساره لعيني



لورحت من بالي
[blink]((انا اقول لورحت))[/blink]






ترسم لك الذكرى اسم في جببيني





لو ضعت من بعدك
[blink](( انا اقول لو ضعت ))[/blink]






هي ضايعه من دون وصلك سنيني

مسج رقم 8

----------


## القلب المرح

ليت للصمت صوت
وتسمع وش اقول فيك
وليت للخيال صورة
وتشوف وش كثر أغليك

----------


## دمعه حزن

أحبك خلّها بقلبي ولا تعطيني أي فرصه
أخاف إن قلْتَها تزْعلْ وإلا أطيح من عينك

لأني كل ما أشوفك أحسْ بداخلي غصه
حبيبي كيف لا صارت إيديني تحْضن إيدينك

تخيّل حتى في عمري تشاركني على نصه
ودوم تمرْ في بالي وإذا غبت أفقدك وينك


تصدّق كاتم بقلبــــي ولا بيّنت هالقصه
عساك تحس أو صدفه تجمع بيني وبينك


مسج 1

----------


## القلب المرح

ماعاش مخلوق يعرفك
وينساك بس الزمن
زاد علينا حموله 
ياصاحبي جعل
المخاليق تفداك
ويفداك كل الكون عرضه
وطوله


رقم 9

----------


## دمعه حزن

على ذيك الدروب الي توديني لأعز انسان..
أجي من لهفتي مشتاق للضحكه وراعيها..
ألا ياصاحب القلب الرحيم اليانع الهتان..
ترى ذيك الضماير شوفتك بالحيل ترويها..


مسج 4

----------


## أمير العاشقين

حاظرين للطيبين بس رقم 8  اوكيات مو اوكيات مو اوكي وحده 


تطمن وارقد وامن ..
وخلك واثق وضامن 
مكانك بالحشا آمن ..

"وصعبه يسكنه ثانى "

أبحفظ حبك بصدري .. 
لأخر يوم في عمري ..
وآآه آآآه لو تدري ..


" غرامك وين وداني "

إهداء لك يالجاني ..

مسج 1 

تحياتي 
أمير العاشقين

----------


## نور علي

*اذا قصرت في وصلك* 

*وجاك في يوم جفى مني* 

*ابيك تخفف عني اللوم*

*واذا اخطيت سامحني* 

*وتذكر ان مصيري* 

*كفن أبيض يغطيني* 

*وقبر صغير يحويني* 

*ودمعة ابيها من عيونك* 

*تودعني وتبكيني* 


*مسج 5*


*اختكم |76| نور علي*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

اختي الصراحه خيه رقم خمسه من عند الغالي رسالة الوالد تقول 


لا تحسبني ياأطيب الناس ناسيك...


منسى حلا نفسك ولاأنسى قدرها...
ماغيرك أهوجس ياهوى البال وأطريك...


والنار في قلبي تزايد سعرها...
ابيع كل الخلق وأكسب معاليك...


أترك نجوم الليل وأخذ قمرها...




ابغى مسج 10

أمير العاشقين

----------


## دمعه حزن

*البارحه عيني عن النوم جازت* 
*هلت مدامعها بذكر الحبايب* 
*تركظ على رمشي دمعات عيني* 
*والصدر ضاق يوم كثر المصايب* 
*تشتت بالهم أفكار عقلي* 
*ووسط الحشى شبت بجوفي لاهايب* 
*لجل أحباب ٍ عن الدار قفوا* 
*والقلب ما هو عن هواهم بتايب*

*مسج" 3"*

----------


## نور علي

*انا ابعد ...*

*انا اتأخر .....*

*ولكني أبد ما انسى ...*

*ولا أجفى ؟!*

*ظروف أحيان تشغلني وتبعدني عن أحبابي ،،،،*

*بس بصادق أحساسي أمد الكف أنا واسأل من ( المولى ) يزيد أيامهم فرحة وصحة وتصبح بالسعد أحلى ....*



*اختكم  |67|    نور علي* 


*نسيت الرسالة اللي بعدي رقم 11 لو سمحتوا*

----------


## الخيال

يا هلا بك خيالاً ارتشفته 
وصال 
اتشبع بشوفك وأنت عني 
بعيد 
ان ضميتك رويتك من
 سحاب الخيال 
وان فقدتك لقيتك شار دٌ 
بالوريد ..


3

----------


## دمعه حزن

*عســـاك بخيـر .. ؟*
*كثر مابقلبك الطيب نوايا خير* 
*وكثر مالك غلا عندي وذكرك خير* 
*عســـاك بخيـر .. ؟*
*كثر مامالت الاغصان وغرّد عليها طيـر* 
*عســـاك بخيـر .. ؟*
*كثر ماهلّت الامطار ولمع نجم سهيل* 
*كثر "قلبي ودقاته" سألت المولى* 
*تكــــــــون بخيــــر*

*مسج "5"*

----------


## الخيال

في أم حطت الحليب عالنار وقالت لبنتها تنتبه عليه وراحت


بعد شوي اجت البنت وهي تصرخ.. ماما ماما ماما



قالت الأم شنو صار؟؟





قالت البنت مات بابا




قالت الأم: (خوفتيني حسبالي الحليب فار)


1

----------


## أمير العاشقين

بس رقم واحد حاظرين تفضلوا 

عقبك الدنيا عساها ماتكون ...

وش حلاها غير شوفك ياغرام ...

يشهد الله مسكنك وسط العيون ...

وأنك أول من صحى فيها ونام ...

لو تبي من أيام عمري تمون ...

فدوتك عمري ولافيها كلام ...


ابي مسج 2

----------


## الخيال

الناس من يجيها العيد تفرح وتلبس جديد...
وانا حزني بكل يوم وبكل ساعه وبكل لحظه يزيد...
كيف اعيد مثل باكي الناس ؟
وهلال عيدي عن نظر عيني بعيد ..
اقسم ماانزع سوادك ياحزن لو يذبحوني 
من الوريد للوريد..

8

----------


## دمعه حزن

*كتبت كثير عن نفسي ..
وفي الآخر كنت أشطب ..
لين ما ملت الاوراق ..
كثر ماأمحي بعد ماأكتب 
ونسيت اكتب احاسيسي ..
واعبرها بصدق او كذب ..
وبعد ما عشت في وحدة ..
بلا صحبة .. اخوة .. وحب ..
وبعد ما خاب ظني بناس 
كانوا لي الدوا والطب ..
رجعت اكتب باحاسيسي ..
انا الغلطة ,, وما اشطب
*


*مسج 3*

----------


## الخيال

عزيـــــــــز النفس مايرضى.. 
يذلل نفسه لانسان .. وانا لاجلك ..
عصيت الذات .. وذل النفس ..
خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااواني .......؟!!

مسج 1

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ابكي*

*وانادي ليه قطع المواصيل*
*متى على الله ساعة الوصل تاتي*

*يادمعتي لاتطلبين المناديل* 
*تكفين ياعيوني من الدمع هاتي*

*وينه ونيس الصبح والعصر والليل*
*في غيبته غابت جميع امنياتي*


*مسج 9*

----------


## الخيال

علمتني كيف أحبك و لعيونك أشتاق

 بس نسيت تعلمني الدنيا من غيرك 

كيف تنطاق؟

2

----------


## دمعه حزن

إنت وأنا 
ماظن نقـــدر نداري


والشوووق يكشف كل خــافي ومستووور ........

تدري وش قصة طيور الكناري ؟ ! 

هي رووح عصفورين في قلب عصفوور 

يامالك القلب على القلب داري .. 
لاتتركه متعب الحال مكسووور


 


مسج 5

----------


## الخيال

لو كان عمري وردة تهدى.... 
لاهديتك باقة من أجمل أيام عمري...
 يا حياتي انت

مسج

1

----------


## القلب المرح

ولهـــــــــــــان

مشتاق
للجلسة معاك
محتاج 
والله لغلاك
المرسل: قلب عمره
مانساك

رقم 9

----------


## الخيال

قمر وحقك تدلل ... 
وفيك البحر يتغزل ...
مشتاقلك يا غالي ...
وغير شوفتك
 ما اقبل...

3

----------


## دمعه حزن

سامحوني لو رحل جسمي و غـاب
سـامحوني حتى في قبري اسـتريح
في حياتي مالقيت إلا العذاب 
ماشي باحزاني ومن همي طريح
سـامحوني ظنكم فيني سراب
حظي لاشلته غصب عني يطيح
والوصية لادفنوني تحت التراب 
خلـو الغالي على قبري يصـيح

----------


## الخيال

دمعه ماحطيتي رقم

عظم الله اجوركم

1

----------


## إيلاف

*ســــــــــــــــــــلام*
*ياتاج الوفاء جاك مغليك*
*يطلب رضاك ويعتذر عن غيابه*
*همه من دنيته بس يرضيك*
*وغيرك ترى لو مات مادق بابه*
*قلب ملكته بالوفاء كيف يرميك*
*وانت الرجا لا زاد همه واكتئابه..*

*مسج *..3..**

*إيلاف..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*اقضي ايامي غريق بوحدتي
مركبي ذكرى واحلامي شراع

وفي بحر شوقي بواصل رحلتي
لين أواجه من ترك قلبي ولاع

وان كتب ربي في بحره موتتي
لي رجا لا تدفنوني وسط قاع

لكن ارمو عند بابه جثتي
واكتبو مشتاق حاول ماستطاع*


*مسج .. 2..*

----------


## الخيال

يا دنيا
مشتاقة
لهم
حُبي
تعدى
حُبهم
ويوم
أتذكر
صوتهم

ودي
كل
لحظة
أضـــمــــهــم...


مسج
11

----------


## دمعه حزن

لو كــانت الايام تحكي حبها
حنت إليــكم امتــع الازمـــان
لكنــها صمتت لتـــرسل ودهــا
فيضــا من الدعــوات للـــرحمن
هذا صفيك من عبادك فاستجب
وامنـــحه ياربي فسيح جنان
بلغتــه شعبــان منك بمنـــّة
فبرحمتك اعتقه في رمضان


مسج .. 7..

----------


## القلب المرح

*انا عايش مع همي* 
*وهمي صعب* 
*"تفسيره"*
*حياتي بالالم تبدا*
*وهذا*
*<اول المشوار>*
*انا صوره من الماضي*
*وانا حاظر* 
*"بلاديره"*
*وانا طيف مضى وقته*
*واصبح للزمن*
*<تذكار>*
*وانا جرح صعب يبرى*
*وكسري صعب*
*تجبيره*
*وجودي والالم واحد* 
*بدنيا*
*<كلها اسرار>*
*وانا ورده بدت تذبل*
*وضعها كيف؟*
*"تصويره"*
*تخيلها سحابة صيف بخيلة*
*<حتى بالامطار>*

*8*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لو تقــــولي* 
*ان* *القمـــر*
*هو زعلـــكــ* 
*كان حرمت*
*التـــــوجد*
*والسهــــر*
*لو تقــــولي*
*ان الهـــوى* 
*ما طاب لك*
*اقطع انفاسي*
*و**امــــــوت*
*من القهـــر*
*عل يفداك* 
*فؤاد دللك*
*واصفاك* 
*اليوم عن*
*كل البشــر*
*في عيوني*
*يا عذابي*
*ما اجملكــ*
*انتظر ردكــ*
*ولا جــــاني*
*خـــــــــبر .. !!*




*مسج 3*

----------


## ghazooi

*سلام ياسامي سماء نورك بسمياك*
*سلام مظوي الرياحين والازهار*
*سلام كاسب وله قلبي بملقاك*

*الكاتب غزووي*

*اللي بعدي 9*

----------


## دمعه حزن

لي قلب محد هز عرشه ولا جاه 
ومحــد تجرأ يطلع في كـتابه
كم مر من عـنده حـبايـب بدنــياه
وكم واحد ينثر لقلبي اعجـابه 
لكن قلبي مـحد من الناس اغـراه 
كل الوجوه اللـــي تمره تشابه
الا واحــد كـــــل ما قلت بنــساه
احس له وحشة وقدر ومهـابه

مسج 6

----------


## القلب المرح

*ابي اكتب رساله شوق تهز  الكل*
*بمعانيها ابيها تدخل بقلبك وتحفر*
*اسم راعيها ابي اكتب غرامي زين*
*وارسم حبنا فيها ابيها تبقى لك*
*ولاتنسى طواريها انا اكتب وانت*
* تذكر حلو ومر لياليها  وتذكر فيها*
*انسان يحبك ويذكرك فيها*

*مسج 1*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*إذا غــابت مراسيــلي 
وجـاك القلب يشكـي لك
وشفت الدمـع في عيـني 
تصـور كثـر شوقـي لك
تصـور لهفـة الخــاطر
تخيـل قـد ما تقـــــدر
اذا مر اسمـك العـاطر
تســابق لك شرايـيني
تضمـك حيـل في دمي
يا أول من مسـح همـي 
واجمـل شخـص بالدنيـا
يمــر اسمــه على فمــي*

*مسج ..3..*

----------


## القلب المرح

وصفك 
بالحروف 
ألغاز 
ورسمك زايد نوره 
وإن كان 
القمر برواز 
أكيد 
وجهك الصورة


"مسج9"

----------


## دمعه حزن

*كـلــن تـمـنـى فـــي حـيـاتـه امــانــي
وانــا اتـمـنـى امـنـيـه انـــي امـــوت 
مظـلـوم فــي دنـيـا بـهــا الله بـلانــي
عايش ولكـن عايـش انسـان مكبـوت 
عـايــش يـتـيـمٍ مـاعـرفـت الامـانــي
غصبٍ على اقبـل انـا الظلـم بسكـوت*

*مسج .. 6..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*ودي ولكن كيف تحقـــيق ودي
عيا زماني لايجيلي على الكيف
وفصلت من خام الشقا ثوب قدي
وكسيت نفسي بالمناوالتحاسيف
يا ما تمنيت الدقايق تــهـدي
ويا ما تمنيت الشتاء ينقلب صيف.* 

*مسج 1*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*دنيــــــــــــــتي لها الحــــــــزن موضـــــوع اكيد* 
*والعيـــــــــــــن دمعـــــــــــــــها فيـــض تحــدر*
*والـــــــهم كـــــــــــــل يـــــوم على امــــس يزيد*
*لكــــــــن هــــــــذي الدنيا وهـــــــــــذا خط القدر*

*مسج ..4..*

----------


## القلب المرح

تعبت نفسك 
عشر اسباب تخليني اعزك 
تسعه منهم ما ادري 
ليش............ 
والعاشر نسيتها... 

(مسج1)

----------


## دمعه حزن

طارت طيور المشاعر
من سما القلب الرقيق

ترسل لقلبك موده 
وتاخذ زهور ورحيق


وتخبرك أني اعيشك
(صاحب)
(وخل)
(ورفيق)

بعدك اضناني وكسرني 
وروحي من دونك

تضيق




مسج ..5..

----------


## القلب المرح

*سلام مني ياصلك فوق بطه.*
*.بطه كبيرة من كبار البطاطي ..*
*محمله بالورد مع كاس شطه ..* 
*وبجناحها علبة بخور إحتياطي.*
*تجيك لين جدار بيتك تنطه..*
*تبلغك أحلى معاني التعاطي..*
*واللي ينساك ربي يحطه..*
*تحت كفر ويصير مثل القواطي..*

*مسج2*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ياليالي الفرح بالله انقذيني*
*من هجوس ٍ حطت ابصدري ركايب*
*زمليني بالسعاده واحضنيني*
*والحزن حطي على قبره نصايب*

*مسج ..6 ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*فخاطر ي اقول للك شيئ بس بدون زعل
انفعالاتك قويه وتجرحني ديمن بدون احساس منك ولاكلمه اعتذار وانا مالي ألا الصبر ولكن لين متى كل ماقرب منك القىصدمه تنتظرني؟
والصراحه مزحك خايس*
*(محشش يكلم سلك كهرباء))
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*

*مسج1*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*سلام ياللي ساميات معانيه ..*

*كثر المطر لطاح بالقاع واحياه*

*ان جا كتابك قلت يا مرحبا فيه ..*

*تعز من له عندنا قدر وجاه ..*

*لو طالت الايام ماني بناسيه ..*

*غالي ويغلا كل من جاب طرياه..*

*مسج .. 8 ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*على البال*




*حتىولو قل السؤال* 



*مقصرين..!*

*بس ترى القلب وافي*
*ماينشغل عنك ولو كله اشغال*
*ماتغيب..!*
*عنه لو طال التجافي.*
*نعطي الوفا اللي جزا الحب باهمال* 
*وشلون باللي يحبنا..*



*....(حب صافي)....*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*حسبي الله على شوقن عنيد..
مايطيع أمري إذا جيت أمنعه..

كل ما أنهاه عن وصلك يزيد..
يعترض دايم وأنا بس أتبعه..

منحرج بالحيل وعذري مايفيد..
وإن رفضت الشوق مني رجعه..

بس تأكد إني بشوقي أعيد..
الغلا لقلبي وأجدد منبعه..*

*مسج .. 3..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*تعودت عيناي على تعلم 
حروف الهجاء في خطوط عينيك
وتعودت يداي أن تحط
رحالهما بين يديك
وتعودت جوانحي أن تسكن
وتغفو بين ذراعيك
وتعودت كلما رايتك 
أن أشتاق أكثر وأكثر*

مسج9

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ليتك تشوف الوله في وحشة غيابك..*
*وتشوف قلبي وجرح البعد ساطي به..*
*سألت عنك الغياب: ليش ماجابك؟؟..*
*وتمتم شقى غربتي يقول:مدري به..*
*ياما سألت الطيف وباقي أسرابك..*
*متى على الله يحن الوقت ويجيبه..*

*مسج ..5..*

----------


## المستجير

قلت للقلب خفف من شوقك واشتياقك 
قال والله مااقدر اتبع وصاتك
شفت اشكثر هالقلب يالزين يغليك 
شفت اشكثر يهوى سموك وذاتك 
هالقلب دايم لاحكى يفتخر فيك 
واذا فكرمايفكر الا بغلاتك

----------


## دمعه حزن

يشتاق لك قلب العناوين ما راح!

ياللي غلاك اقرب من الروح للروح!

لا تحسبنك بالهوي طيف سواح!

يحوم حول القلب لحظات ويروح!

لا والذي خلاك للقلب جراح!

انك معي يا معذبي وين ماروح!

مسج ..2..

----------


## القلب المرح

*كل الكلام الى بيكتب ده* 
*مش مهم بس* 
*المهم ان يكون*
* الواحد بيحب من قلبه* 
*وانا قلبى تعب* 
*من كتر الحب*

*مسج 6*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*عيدك مبارك صاحبي وين ماكنـــــــت 
يزف لك نبض الخفوق التهانـــــي

عيدك مبارك كثر مابي تمكنــــــــــــت
كثر الغلا اللي بالضلوع المحانــي

**او كثر مافي فرحة العيد حزنـــــــــت
وارخيت لجيوش العذاب العنانـي

يوم التفت وشفت ماغايب الا انـــــت
ضاق الوجود وكل هم غزانــــي*

*مسج ..3..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*دعاء البنت القنوعة :*
*يارب انا ما اطلب شي*
*حق عمري بس اطلب*
*ترزق امي نسيب حلو*
*كشخه غني حنون*
*رومانسي ويعرف يطبخ*
*يحب المطاعم ويحب*
*السفر وشاعر عنده فيلا*
*وسيارة آخر موديل*
*وهذا كله مو عشاني بس*
*عشان امي تفرح ..!!*

*مسج 6*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ما شاء الله .. شفتوا اشلون البنات قنوعات؟؟*

*نواصل مع المسجاات..*

*ما تفهم الحب** بس كيف تعطيه
تمشي الحياة ولا همك تواليها
من يفهم الحب ما يشوف غير غاليه
ومن جرب الشوق** ما غمض لياليها
والله لو إنك تعرف القلب* *وما فيه 
كان تحرم عليك الغفية وأحلى ما فيها*

*مسج .. 2..*

----------


## القلب المرح

قالت كتبت قلت وشلّي كتبتي 
قالت فراقك قلت وقعت أدناه 
قالت ظليمه قلت قاضي وحكمتي 
قالت ظلمتك قلت الحمد لله 
قالت معاند قلت توك عرفتي 
قالت بتخسر قلت وشلي كسبناه 
قالت مخادع قلت لاماصدقتي قالت أناني قلت مبدأ ورفضناه

مسج1

----------


## دمعه حزن

*دنيا خذت فرحي ..*


*خذت عمري السعيد ..*
*دنيا تمشيني على ماهي تريد ..*
*أسايرها .. تعاندني ..*
*أعاندها ولا أقوى ..*
*اضحكها وأنا أبكي ..*
*وهي ترسم لي البلوى ....!!*

*مسج 3*

----------


## اميـــ الورد ـــــرة

ممكن اشارك معاكم
رساله رقم3
احبك من هنا لاخر محطات الغلا لهناك
احبك كثر مايهوى رضيع الصدر غفواته
احبك يابعد كل الحروف وعلها تفداك
احبك يابعد بيت القصيد وكل غاياته
احبك كثر ماتبرى جروج لامست يمناك
احبك كثر مالجأ فقير الحال لسكاته
رساله رقم6
تحيااااااااااتي**الحوراء

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أهلاً بالأخت .. حوراء ..*

*اكيد ممكن .. نتشرف بمشاركاتك ..*

*تواصل دائم ان شاء الله ..*

*نواصل مع المسجات ورقم 6 يقوول ..*

*أضحك مع ربعي ولاني بمسرور* 
*سارح بفكري وأشتكي ضيم فرقاه 
أتخيله قمرة ضوت قلب مهجـور* 
*شوف السما ونجومها بحب ترعاه
اشتقت له وانا على البعد مجبور* 
*ودي أغمض وأفتح العين والقــاه*

*مسج 2 
**
*

----------


## المستجير

حارت بي الافكار مدرى وش اهديك 
اهديك باقة ورد ولا قصيده 
لقيتنى باهديك دعوه تخاويك 
يسعدك ربى فى حياة مديده

----------


## دمعه حزن

*اتحرى في زماني ساعتين :*
*ساعه وداعــــه* 
*و*
*ساعه جــــيته* 


*واحترق في كل ساعه مرتين:*
*خوفـــي ينســى*
*او*
*تطـــول غيبتـه*

*بس اذا أقــبل تعتريني رجفتين :*
*رجفه الفرحه* 
*و*
*رجفه هيبتــه*

*مات قلبــي ياخلق مرتــين:*

*يوم شفـــته*
*ويوم روحي حبته*


*مسج 5*

----------


## القلب المرح

*لوتمطر الدنيا نسيان*
*صدقني ما انساك*

*وكل قطره تمطرها* 
*تجبرني بذكراك*
*انا ما اوعدك بنجوم*
*ولا ارسم في سماك غيوم*
*انا اوعدك*
*بقلب اذا حبك يحبك دوم*


*مسج1 نبغى جديد موقديم هااا*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ان شاء الله .. على امرك*



*تروح تغيب وأحضن بقايا طيوفك
أرسم وألون وأتفنن في طيوفك
هذا أنا في غيابك أتسلى بطاريك
أهوجس فيك طول وقتي وأقول وينك
ياصاحبي صبري نفذ وطول غيابك
من شوقي لك حتى بحلمي أشوفك
ياصاحبي أشتقت للمسة كفوفك
ولحنينك وحتى لكلمة
أحـــــبك*


*مسج 3*

----------


## القلب المرح

*سبحان من زينك خص الوفا فيك
يامن يكون الوفا معدوم لولاك
وأهل الوفا يضربون أمثالهم فيك
بيت الكرم والعز والجود رباك
ياتاج راسي أنا بالروح أفديك
يامن رفعت الراس والراس يفداك*

*مسج(8)*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*غااالي بقلبي مثل ذاك القمر فوق..
واسقيك من عذب المشاعر وازيدك..
هذا قليل من الغلا جاك منطوق..
والابقلبي بعلم الله رصيدك..
ان جيت وان ماجيت باقي لك الشوق..
وقلبي مثل ماهو على حطة ايدك..*

*مسج 5

**
*

----------


## القلب المرح

*لو أكتب احساسي ببالاشعار وابديه..!
فيك المشاعر كيف بس أختصرها ..؟
قدرك كبير ويعجز الشعر يوفيه..
كل القصايد فيك ينضب ببحرها..
أرفع يديني وأسال الله وأرجيه..
ينجيك من شر الحياه وكدرها..*



مسج 3

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ودي أوصــل لك رسـاله*


*«من الـروح‏»*

*تحمل لك اللي ما نطـق به لساني..*
*واللي خفا بالقلب ما أقدر به أبوح..* 
*لكن ترى يظهــر بعيني حناني..*
*وأحس بك في داخلي وين ما أروح..* 

*ولا صرت جنبي صار وقتي ثواني..*

*مسج 1*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

أنت..
ياللي حبك بقلبي ..كبير
لايصيبك شك..في حبي ..لكك!!
يوم غيرك صار 
لإحساسي أمير
أنت منن فوق البشر صرت الملك!!
وجيت أغنيلك على اللحن القصير الأماكن..
كلها..
مشتاقه لك!!
مسج 3

----------


## القلب المرح

_احبك وانت وانت عارف 
وشايف بعيوني حبك
تحرك ليش واقف ؟!!
تعال عانقني بدموعك_

5

----------


## دمعه حزن

*انا " قلب " عشق قلبك*



*انا " روح " هوت روحك*

*انا " الدمع" في عيونك* 
*انا " عونك " على همومك* 
*انا " بسمة " ايامك* 
*انا " صبرك " على جروحك* 
*انا " سفينه " حب في موجك* 
*كلي حنان* 
*كلي وفا* 
*كلي مشاعر صادقه* 
*كلي امل* 
*كلي دفا* 

*هذا انا*

*مسج ..6..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*فخاطر ي اقول للك شيئ بس بدون زعل
انفعالاتك قويه*
* وتجرحني ديما*
* بدون احساس منك ولاكلمه اعتذار* 
*وانا مالي ألا الصبر*
* ولكن لين متى كل ماقرب منك* 
*القىصدمه تنتظرني؟
والصراحه مزحك خايس*
*(محشش يكلم سلك كهرباء))*

*مسج4*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*شي .. ؟!*


*سألته لحالي ..!* 


*وفكرت به في بالي ..!* 


*وخبرته لأصحابي ..!*


*وحترت به يا غالي ..!* 


*أبي جواب لسؤالي ..!*




*((( لـــيـــش ســــرقــــت قــــلــــبــــي .. ! ؟؟ !)))*


*مسج ..3..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*لو "رن " جوالك وطلع اسمي على*
*الشاشه*

*وش بتقول في قلبك اختر من (1) الى (10)*
*اختار اللي يعجبك ورد علي*
*1- احبه*
*2- وجع*
*3- خير؟*
*4- مرحبا بالغالي*
*5- ياربي ويش يبغى الحين*
*6- يابعد اهلي*
*7- اوفف*
*8- فديت الرقم وراعيه*
*9- اوهووه*
*10- نور عيني!*

مسج7

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لاتسئل المشتاق عن غايته وين
إسئل حبيبه ليه يشقي حبيبه
ولا تسئل المجروح عن دمعة العين
دامه غريب ولا فزعله نصيبـــه
ولا تسئل المديون عن سبة الدين
دامه دفن دنياه بأصعب مصيبه*

*مسج ..9..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*تعال ابسمع سواليفك*
*وضحكاتك*
*تعال ابرتاح من هم* 
*مخاويني*
*تعال ابنسى شقى*
*عمري بنظراتك*
*ماغير احد بهالدنيا* 
*يداويني*
*خذني بهمك وتفكيرك*
*وسجانك*
*خذني على كيف ماودك* 
*توديني*


*مسج5*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ماعاد لي حيــلة
على ملك الأشواق
**مشاعري
وأشواق قلبي ( ملكـــــــــونـــي** )
الشوق بلوى
والولـه** صـار ســواق !!
ويمك أحاسيس المحبــه

( دعــونـي** )
مشتاق لك مشتاق
مشتاق مشتاق* 
*مسج ..2..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*مساء الخير يا عيوني 
حياتك كيف من دوني 
أحب أسمع أناصوتك 
وأحطك داخل عيوني* 

مسج2

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

رحاح الزمــــــــــان اللي به الناس وافين
وجانا زمـــــــــــــــان ليتني مالحقته 

اللي تعرفنا عليهم كثيرين
ومحد خدا قلبي مثل
ما أخذته

ٌاسمك وهو اسمك على الراس والعين 
وقدرك لو أقدر أجمعه ماحصرته.
مسج 2

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ودنا بالطيب بس الزمن جحاد طيب
كل ماتخلص مع الناس كنك تغشها !!
يدك لامدت وفاء لاتحرى وش تجيب
كان جاتك سالمه حب يدك وخشها!!*

*مسج ..4..*

----------


## ghazooi

7

----------


## القلب المرح

*ماعلموك ان الجفا يجرح الروح..*
*واني عقب فرقاك تنزف جروحي..*
*وان المشاعر  صمتها يقتل البوح..*
*وان السكوت احيانا يكشف طموحي..*
*رحت ولك الذكرى على البال ماتروح..*
*حتى تروح لخالق الكون روحي..*

*مسج1*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أشوف الصبح في طلعتك باسم
وبه خجلة غروب الشمس شفنا
احبـك حب هاوي للهــوايه
قضى عمره ولا ادرك ماتمنا
واحبك حب من يفداك عمره
عطاك عمره وخـلاك تتهنا*


*مسج ..6..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*انا بطلبك طلب وتكفى*
*إقبله!!*
*باسم الغلا"*
*لاقصرت اعذرني*
*لاخطيت سامحني*
*لاقسيت تحملني*
*باسم الشوق*
*لاناديت ناديني*
*لاحنيت اذكرني*
*لاجيتك اقبلني*
*باسم الحب*
*لابكيت ضمني*
*لاتعبت احتويني*
*لاحسيت بحبي حبني*

مسج3

----------


## دمعه حزن

*مسكنك روحي وقلبي 
يا غلاي
والعيون افراش 
وشوقي وفا
العمر غالي مادام انك
معاي
يا عطوف القلب
يا رمز الوفا
جرح روحي بعدك
" وبيدينك دواي 
اكتب ابياتي
وشعري لك دفا
انت حبي وانت
ارضي يا سماي
يشهد الله عنك قلبي
ما غفا..*


*مسج 1*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

أحتاج لك مثل الهوى بعض الأحيان 
ومثـل نجـوم الليـل لا صـرت غـادي
ومثـل لذيـذ النـوم لا صـرت نعسـان 
لا تحسـب غيابـك تـرى شـي عـادي
في حبّك أشعر إنّي مـا زلـت إنسـان 
الحـب حوّلـنـي إلــى إنـسـان هــادي



مسج 9

----------


## القلب المرح

أجيك يسلم رأسك وشلون ما أجيك 
وياك أنا بالذات صعب أتغلى 
والله مدري من الغلا وين أوديك 
تسوى عيوني ولا بعد يمكن أغلى 

مسج 3

----------


## دمعه حزن

*تدري وش عيبي أنا؟
أني معك ذقت الهنا ...

صرت ما أفرح بدونك!.
ولا اقدر أفارق عيونك!.

وان غبت عني انفعل..
وان حضرت احتفل..

تحمل شوي
وش ذنبي انا؟

دامك الوحيد اللي
يعنيلي الهنــــــااا*



*مسج 5*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

قل للعيون اللي شكت بعد الأحباب

وقل للدموع اللي من الشوق هلت

وقل للشعور اللي من الهم منصاب

وقل للجروح اللي بالاحساس حلت

وقل للخفوق اللي عجز عنه الأطباب

ترى المشاعر من عنا البعد "ملت"

***
مسج4

----------


## دمعه حزن

*آآه ياجود الحزن وياي والفرحة شحــوح 
ضايع بهمومي الغبرا بوسط المعمعــة 
اشتكي لوسادتي دنياي وأسمعها تنــوح
كنها بعضي وبعضي وينه ومن هو معــه .. !!*


*مسج 1*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

ايه .. احبك للاسف
وكل ما فيني اختلف
شي مني لك يبيك
وشي ما يرضى يجيك
شي لعيونك وقف !
وشي في وجهك عصف ..

للاســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف ..!!

لامتى استحملك ..
كم سؤال
ما لقى عندك جواب
ومن غبائي.. اسألك!!

مسج 3

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الدنيا بس وياي شدت عداوه ..* 
*ولا واحد من الناس لجروحي داوه ..*
*شحجي وتريد الناس من عندي احجي ..*
*دمعتي بطرف العين بس احجي ابجي ..*
*رحت انا للدكتور حاجاني بسكوت ..*
*لو ولفك ايداويك لو باجر تموت ..*
*همك وهم الناس وهم الايام ..*
*وفوقاها هم العين ماتقبل تنام ..*


*مسج 6*

----------


## القلب المرح

*مجنون شافك* 
*واصبح اليوم* 
*عاقل وعاقل*
* ترى في غيبتك*
* صار مجنون*



*مسج 1*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

أنتهينا مابقى شيٍ نقوله
لايضيع الوقت في كثر الكلام
كل منّا بان للثاني ميوله
الصراحه ما اعتقد فيها ملام
ساعة الفرقى على اللقيا عجوله
أنتهينا وانتهى ذاك الغرام
فرحتي من خلقت الدنيا خجوله
الامل فيها تلاشى في السلام
خلّ يبقى حبنا باجمل فصوله
الفراق المنتظر مسك الختام


مسج 2

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ودي أمـوت الـيـوم .. وأعـيـش بـاكـر 
وأشـوف مـنـهـو بـعـد مـوتـي فـقـدنـي 
مـنـهـو اللى حـمـلـنـي لـيـن ذيـك الـمـقـابـر 
وأشـكـر كـل مـن أكـرمـنـي ودفـنـي 
شـخـص تـعـنـانـي مـع إنـه مـسـافـر 
وشـخـص قـريـب للأسـف مـا ذكـرنـي 
ومـنـو يـرتـب غـرفـتـي والـدفـاتـر 
ولا شــاف صــورتـي صـاح وحـضـنــى !*


*مسج ..3..

**
*

----------


## القلب المرح

دايم على بالي و لا يوم ناسيك
و إنت لزيم الروح و أكثر شويه
بدرب المعزه أشهد إني مخاويك
و اخترت شخصك بين كل البريه
الرب يعلم يالغلا اشكثر مغليك
دايم مكانك في الشموخ العليه

مسج 8

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

صباااااح الورد والتفااح

والشاي بماي اللقاح

للي سكن قلبي

ولا ..

رجع المفتااااح ...



مسج 1

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أشوف في حلمي تعب و ارتجافة .. 
ترسى على مينا حياتي الأسيّة .. 
و الحظ أعلن في عيوني جفافه ... 
و ريح الألم صارت معي موسمية .. 
أصبح شعوري بالسعادة ... خرافة ! .. 
و ياسي أبد أنا ما شفت ياس زيّه ... 
مع وحدتي قلبي يعيش إعترافه .. 
" كن الهوى صاير بعمري قضية " ..* 

*مسج 8*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*لو اهديك ورده تذبل *** ولو اهديك كلمه ترحل*** ولكن فكرت اهديك قلب دايم عليك يسأل.* 



          مسج 3

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لــــولاك مـاشـفــت الـسـعــادة تـجـيـنــي 
واغــلا المشـاعـر كـلـهـا يـمــك تـــروح
ان غـبـت عـنـي أيــام اوهـــي سنـيـنـي 
الـزيـن زيــن الـعـيـن تـنـهـات مـمـلـوح
وان جـيـت بـاكـر فـارشـه لـــك يـديـنـي 
مـعـفـي ومـسـمـوح مــقــدر ومــدمــوح
مهـمـا حـصــل بـالـحـب بـيـنـك وبـيـنـي 
ماينثـنـي قلـبـي عــن الـحــب ويـشــوح*


*مسج 4*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*سطرت أحروف المحبه غـلا وأشـواق
للغالي اللي وسط القلـب ماأخـذ محلـه 
ناديتكـ حبيبي لا تتـركـ القلـب يشتـاق
هات الفـرح والبعـد مـا أقـواه خلـه 
يانبض شعري يااسم داخل القلب خقـاق
أنت الحبيب اللـي قلبـي مايـوم ملـه 
لوأكتب أحساسي تضيـق بـه الأوراق
أنت الشعر وريح العطـر والغـلا كلـه

ღ♥ღ* 

*مســــــــــــــج 11


*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أنت..ياللي حبك بقلبي..*


*كبير*
*لايصيبك شك..في حبي*
*.. لك!!*
*يوم غيرك صار*
*لأحساسي أمير*
*أنت من فوق البشر صرت*
*الملك!!*
*وجيت أغنيلك على اللحن*
*القصير*
*الأماكن... كلها...* 

*مشتاقه لك!!*


*مسج 1*

----------


## دلع بني عوام

طيب خيتو سمعي هل المسج وانشالله يعجبش.............


تجي فجاة على بالي 

اضيع وينقلب حالي

اجري ادور على بصلة 

واقول هذي ريحة الغالي

رقم 15

 :bigsmile:   :bigsmile:   :bigsmile:

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*ياصاحبي جعل ربي يخليك
ارفق بقلبي وارحمه ياحياتي
ارحم غريق في غرامك يراعيك
بعدك عذاب وشوف زولك غناتي
بين العرب هواجس القلب تطريك
وماظن ينسى من يسوي سواتي
متعلق قلبي بحبك ويغليك
وعسى غلاكم مايسبب وفاتي 

اللي بعدي
مسج 7*

----------


## القلب المرح

*مشكلتي متعود عليك 
مهما تجافيني أبيك 
وكلما احاول أنسحب 
تسحبني أشواقي وأجيك. 
*
*مسج1
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الليــالي والقـمـر .. شــوق العيـــون 

المـوانـي والعـطر .. شمـس وغـرابهـ 

الجـمال الكـون الزهـــر الغصــــون 

النهـر الهـمـس الريــح السحـــــابـهـ 

انت صـرت لدنيـــتي حب وجنــــون 

وكـل هالاشيــاء فيـكـ انتهـ اتشـــابهـ*  
*مسج 5

**
*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*قالوا: غريب وقلت:ويـن الغرابـه؟
مادام هذا المجتمع كلـه اغـراب
مادام جرح القلب كل(ن) رضابـه..
نبقى على طول الدهر مثل الاجناب..
كل الظروف اللي علينـا تشابـه..
الموت واحد والمنايـا لهااسبـاب!!!
*

*مسج 7



*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*,,, ))أحــــــــــبك(( ,,,*
*كثر ماعاش الاعمى في ظلامــــه...!
وتمنى الاخرس مين يسمع كلامه...!*
*,,,))أشتـــــــــــاقلك((,,,*
*كثر ماعاش اليتيم فاقد حنـــــانــه...!
وكثر السجيـــــن مافقد ايامــــه...!*
*,,,))أعشــــــــــــقك ((,,,*

*كثر الـــــــــــبدر في جمالــــــــه...!
وكثر الطفـــــــــــل في دلالــــــه...!*
*,,,(( أحـــــــــــــبك((,,,*

*كثر..... ما ..... أنـــــــــــا**.....
:: احـــــــــــــبك ::*


*مسج 10*

----------


## القلب المرح

*يحسدونا ليش يجمعنا الوفا*
*ليش باقي الكون متعود يخون*
*خلنا نبقى سوى صبح ومسى*
*مثل الطيور نعيش في حضن الغصون*
*واذا عيوني صابها بعدك  عمى*
*انا بوجودك ترى كلي عيون*


*مسج 2*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ياصاحبي في قربك هناي...
تزين ايامي وتزيد فرحتي بوجودك
معاك أحس نورن يشرق بسمـــاي
وتزهــر أوراق ربيع شوق مفتــونـك
يا بسمــةٍ تنهي بـــداية عــــنــــاي...
وتشعل أمـــل له صــروح بعيونــــك...
صدقنـــي..
أنت أكثر من منــــاي...*
*"أنـــت"روحي وشلون أعيش من دونـ،ـ،ـ،ـك؟؟؟؟"*



*مسج 2*

----------


## القلب المرح

*سأظل*
*اقول*
*احبك*
*فلن*
*اندم*
*ويبقى*
*حبك*
*في*
*قلبي*
*والله اعلم*
*الصخر حيا عني تكلم ولو كان*
*قلبك يدرك حبي لتحطم*
*احببتك بروحي وكيانني*
*فهل يوجد شيئا* 
*من الحب اعظم*
*عذرا*
*كدت اكفر بالهوى*
*لولم*
*اكن بحبك مؤمنا* 

مسج1

----------


## نجـ الليل ـم

مسج رقم واحد يقول:








عزيزي العميل,أوشكت على تجاوز حدك الائتماني للحساب رقم 00344871671



واللي بيسدد الله يجزاه عني خير ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## دمعه حزن

*وجـــودي والأمــل قصة شعور الحب والمحبوب
احيا به واشـــــعـر به ويشـــــعر بي ويحــيا بي

تعـــاهدنــا بـدون اسباب نقطـع دربــنا المكتوب
وقضينـــا وقتنا نحـــلم باسبابـــه واسبــــابي

خيـــــالي معظمه واقــع والــواقع انا المغلوب
فـــديت الحب وايامـــه بتعذرني عن عتـــابي*


*مسج 5*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*لا يهم العالم إن كنت تضحك او تبكي
فأضـــحــك أفضل لك*


*مسج 5


*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*من عشق مثلي
عشيـرٍ مايعانـي
والله ان اتبين في
عيونـه شقاتـه
ثبت اقدامي على
العشق وجفانـي
واقفت ايامي 
وانا ارجيه الإلتفاته
وإن نويت اجفاه
كلم ثـم عطانـي
كل عـذرٍ يوهـم 
القلـب بغلاتـه
آآآه لو يدري عن
اللي بالمحانـي
وآآه لو يدري عن
الشوق وبياتـه
كان خلا كل من
حولـه وجانـي
وكان ماقصـر 
معـي بواجباتـه
ما وصل فينـي 
وعيّـا مانسانـي
ويش اسوي بغالي(ن) 
هذي سواته* 


*مسج 1*

----------


## القلب المرح

*ضاق خلقي... 
بدونك... 
زقلبي اشتاق ... 
لجنونك... 
وينك يا بعد كل اللي يكرهونك.*


*مسج2*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لكـ الغـــلا
لو عني تخليت
قدركـ عــلا
مهما بعدت وتخليت
شوقي إمتــلا
وصرت اشوفك في زوايا البيت
ودي أشوفكـ وأقولكـ
مليون
هــلا
وأعلمكـ وش كثر حنيت*


*مسج 6*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*زعلت البارحه مني ونويت انك تخليني ...
وطاحت دمعتي غصبٍ علي وصحت بالعالي..
وأنا من صغري ماأنادي على أي انسان جافيني ..
ودمعة عيني ماتنزل على اي شئ يجرالي..
وبس انت الوحيد اللي قلب وضعي ولعب فيني...
ياأغلى من سكن قلبــــي وصار لحاله الغالــــي...
:
*

----------


## فاضل علي

الحمد الله انا فتكيت ايمي ماقالت المسج رقم كم 


المسج   ((    9   ))

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أنا ما ألوم القـــدر 
ليـــــه حطك بطريقي !!!
ولا ألوم القـــلب
ليـــــه زرع حبك بوريدي !!!
أنـــــا ألوم نفسي 
ليـــــه من دون كل هالبشر 
إخترتك انت وأنا أدري
هوايتك تعذيبي*


*مسج 6*

----------


## القلب المرح

*فيروس بعدك عطل القلب تعطيل ..*
*ودمر ملفات الفرح في حياتي ..*
*ياللي سكنت القلب من دون تحميل ..*
*متى لموقعنا تشرف وتاتي ..*
*عنوانكم ماهو ياهو ولا هوت ميل ..*
*عنوانكم روحي وقلبي وذاتي ..*


*مسج5*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*طفل صغير علموه من الصغر 3 عيوب :*
*- لا تضحك بوجه الغريب..*
*- لا تسأل ؛؛*
*- والأهم، احذر تحب..*

*مر الزمن وحفظها بقلبه ؛؛*
*ومرت الأيام والوقت الطويل ..*
*ومر عليه طيفك من بعيد ؛؛*
*حس قلبه يرتجف وهو وده يقترب ..*
*" مسكين حبك "* 
*وارتكب أحلى عيوبه ؛؛*


*مسج 1*

----------


## ليالي

جتني رسالة وشالت الهم عني..
ونستني جروح الليالي والأيام..
منك الرسالة يوم جتني خذتني!!!
من
عالم
التفكير
لديار
الأحلام
أدري وفي وفيك ماخاب ظني..
ومن لام حبي جعله اليوم
ينــــــلام.
***************
مسج رقم خمسة

----------


## دمعه حزن

*عزت علي نفسي لا قول مشتااااااااق* 
*خوفي تذوب الروح مع كل غيبه* 
*إنا اشهد إن لك بداخلي قلب خفاق* 
*ولك احترام في داخلي مثل ماللملك هيبة* 
*كلك على بعضك روعه واختلاق* 
*ماعمري لقيت بك شي أعيبه* 




*مسج 1*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

في خاطري اكتب على ورقه مشتاق
لك واحطها في غرشه





و




اكسرها على راسك.

مسج2

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*..•.. بـعيـد ميـلادك ..•..
بـ ع ـيـد مـيلادك تنـفـتح أحلـىى الأمـاني ..
بـ ع ـيـد ميـلادك أفـرح و أصيـر كـأني شخـص ثـاني ..
بـ يـووم ميـلادك مـدرري أغني لك ولا أقـوول لك 
..".. ع ـسـىى كـل ع ـام و أنـا ويـاك يالـ غ ـالي .."..
بـ ع ـيـد ميـلادك ودي اقـدم لك كـل الهـدايا ..
مـع اني ادرري بـتـقـوول ..: إنتـي أحلـىى هـديهـ لي ..
و إن بسمتـي تكفيـك سنـين وليـالي ..
يـووم مـيلادك صـار كأنهـ يـووم ميـلادي ..
.. E .. كـل عـام و إنت بخيـر .. E ..*


*مسج 13*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*اضحكي رجي الماسنجر** ابضحكـتكـ 
وش تساوي الحياهـ ان كان ما تضحكين 

الرمـوز ارسلـيها تخـتصـر فرحـتكـ 
الحذر والحذر تبـدين وجــهـ (ن) حـزين 

اقتلي صورة الاحـزان من بسمــتكـ
واتركيـــها تعــبـر وانـت تـتـبــسـمــــين* 


*مسج 4*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*فكرت مره اسرقك وانحاش!!
وصممت من قلبي انفذ قراري!! 
جهزت نفسي بمسدس ورشاش!!
ثم استعديت لجميع الطلوارئ!!
ماني بارهابي ولا ني بغشاش!!
مجنون في حبك بغير اختياري!!*

*مسج 7


*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لو فرضنا الكون بكفي اليمين
والناس بكفي الشمال
والبحر بجوفي اسير
وخادمي ذاكـ الامير
لوفرضنا
كل ماقلتهـ يصير
وامتكلت الكل بكفوف الخيال
صدقني
أرميهم لــ عيونكـ
مثل طفل صغير
رمى العابهـ
يوم قالت له امهـ تعال...*


*مسج 2*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*شاعر ينكر الهوى = وهل غير صدري بالغرام خبير
ولو شئت أذهلت النجوم عن السرى = وعطلت أفلاكا بهن تدور
وأشعلت جلد الليل مني بزفرة = غرامية منها الشرار يطير 
ولكنني أخفيت مابي وأنما = لكل غرام عاذل وعذير 
أرى الحب ذلاً والشكاية ذلةً = وأني بستر الذلتين جدير
ولي في الهوى شعران شعر اذيعه = وآخر في طي الفواد ستير
*
*مسج 6
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*بكـــــــــــره ..


بكــره إذا قال القـــــــــدر فيني قولــــــــه
وأرخيت جفني على مركبــــــــه وشراعه
المــــــــوت بكره إذا عـانقـــــــت مرسوله
وأهــــديت لــــــــه عمـــــــــــــــري وداعه
وتوصلك أوراق بحروف الــــــــدم مكتوبه
وتصرخ ياليت ماضيقت صدره ولو ساعه* 

*مسج 3


**
*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

_ياخي حس ..!!
والله عيب اللي تبيه ..
اني ارحل من حياتك ..
واشعل عيوني بــ ليه ..
_

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

اووووووووووووووه
سوري .. نسيت الرقـــــــــــــم

مسج 15

----------


## دمعه حزن

*مثل الجبل عالي ولا أحدن يوطيك ..
والكل تحتك ماوصل حــد ســـورك..
انت الغلا دايم على البال طاريك...
وانت الهوى وأحلى هوى في حضورك..
حتى القمر لاغاب شفته يناديك تقعد مكانه..
ويجهـــر القلــــب نــــــــورك ...*


*مسج 6*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*لبيك يا اللي تطلب القلب لبيك
لو تختفي قلبي يجيك ويدلك
دامك زرعت الشوق في قلب مغليك
وصرت لي خل وأصبحت خلك
اطلب تدلل يا عسى الخلق تفديك*


*مسج 6*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*صباح النور لا والله صباح إسمه
لأن النور شمعة حب من ضـّوه
إذا شفت النهار يصب من جسمه
عرفت أن المزاج مـرّوق بقـوه
صباح البسمه اللي ترسم البسمه
تصبح بالوجيه تصير محلـّوه
صباح الشهقه اللي كّونت نسمه
تصفي جو منهو عكرو جـّوه*


*مسج 3*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*قلبي مثل قبري مايسكنه اثنين*

*مسج 8*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ليـت لـي قلـبٍ بليـد وعيـونٍ تـنـام
كان ما واللهـ كفنـي علـى نفسـي عتـب 
لا بكيت أحدٍ طواهـ الجفا , تحـت الظـلام
ولا ذكرت من الشجر , حاجهـ غير الحطب ! 
مير لي قلبٍ تجمـع بـهـ المـا والحمـام
ممتلي صبحهـ , نخيل ومواويـل وقصـب 
لو تمرّهـ ريحهـ الدمع فـي لحظـهـ زحـام
خلّتهـ من غير عشـبٍ نـدي ولا رطـب* 
 

*مسج 1*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*متى الايام تجمعنا بحبايبنا*
*تعبنا السهر هلت مدامعنــا*

*مسج* 4

----------


## دمعه حزن

*صدق "40 " من الشبه يخلق الله ..

إلا انت " 1 " دون "39 "
من يشبهك يامالكـ القلب** كله .. ؟!

من يشبهكـ ياسيد كل الملايين!
"1 "وطار خافقي من محله..

وشلون أجل لو فيه .. " 39 " .. ؟!!


**
* 
*مسج 9*

----------


## القلب المرح

*ودي أسـألك!
لا هـو صعـب
ولا هــو محـال
ليــه
صـار الحب كلـه من بداياته عذاب ؟
ليـه
حنـا بـ المشاعـر انتلاعــب ما نهــاب؟
ليـه 
في لحظــه نخــون ؟
ليـه 
ننسـى ما نقــوله ؟؟
" حبنــا بـ لحظــه يضيــع "
ليـهصار الحـب سلعــه رخصهــا برخص التــراب


مسج2
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يمـوت الحـب .. لا يمكـن ..
أمـوت ويبقـى هو : سـامي : 
وإذا حبك مثل ( سيـف ٍ ) ... ؟
تأكـد** 
إني عـانـقـتــهـ ...*  

*مسج 3*

----------


## القلب المرح

*بـ ملامحي آهات وسنين حرمان . .
وملامحي ضحكات لكن سجينهـ . .
فيني حزن رحال والوقت خوان . .
وفيني ألم أمٍ توفى جنينهـ . .
وأنا أرضٍ يباس وفاقدهـ وبل الأزمان . .
وأنا طيرٍ أسير في يد طفلهـ لعينهـ . .
أنا حزن هـ الكون والحزن ألوان . .
ألوان الحزن يا بنت فيني دفينهـ . .
وأنا شمع محروق يضوي الإنسان . .
ضحى بـ روح ولا تبيح كنينهـ . .
بحر الألم والحزن أنا فيهـ غرقان . .
والموج عاتي ما تصدهـ سفينهـ . .* 

*مسج1*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أنا شمعة .. تخاف الليل .. تخاف الحل والترحـال
انا دمعة .. بكت بالحيل .. على ما صار له هالحال
جروحي لو غدت أنسان 
بكت حالي .. بكت ظلم القدر والناس 
بكت هالفرقة والاحزان 
بكت موت الامل بكت كل الدموع احساس 
ترى حالي .. غدا لوعة غدا حرمان
**
* 
*مسج 5*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*أنا السكر*


*وأنت الشاي*


*صحيح أنا اللي محليك*


*بس*
*أنت اللي مذوبني فيك!*

*مسج رقم4*

----------


## نجمة سهيل

هلا..
لي فتره..ماأرسلت لك ياغلا قلبي مراسيل
لاتظن إني نسيتك أو لقيتلك بديل
أوتفكر إني سهيت وإلا إبتعدت لو قليل 
أنت راحتي لاصرت من القسوه عليل
 لاتقول إني جفيت الجفا من الوفي مستحيل

مسج رقم 25

تحياتي...نجمة سهيل

----------


## دمعه حزن

لا تشتكي للناس لا ضاق بالك 
الناس ما تملك مسره ولا يااس
ولا تحسبنك بالتعاسه لحالك 
اعرف ترى عايش معك بالشقاا ناااس
الناس مثلك حالهم مثل حالك 
والكل من مر الليالي شرب كاااس 

مسج 4

----------


## أمل الظهور

لو بحور الشعر عذبه كان من بحري سقيتك ..


ولو شعري فيك كذبه كان رحت ولا رجيتك ..


لو نسيت الكون وأهله طول عمري ما نسيتك .


كل شيء لجلك بذلته روحي واحساسي عطيتك .


كل شيء فيني ملكته .


بأغلى ماأملك فديتك

----------


## أمل الظهور

نسيت ما كتبت للي بعدي  رقم المسج 

الرقم 30

----------


## لهلو

وهذي رقم 3 

انا قلبي من كثر شوقي ملا صدري 
وانا صدري من كبر قلبي نفذ صبره
من (صباح الخير ) لين الشمس ماتسري ومن (مساء الخير ) لين نصير في بكرة 
والغلا في داخلي مثل النهر يجري 
ليتك تدري بغلاك داخلي وش كثره 

تحياااتي  : لهلو  
واللي بعدي رقم 6

----------


## أمل الظهور

جالس بحالي وأدور كلمة تسليك 

أحترت اي نوع من الكلام أهديك ؟؟

أهديك عيوني تحرسك وتداريك ..

أو روحي اللي همها الا تلاقيك ؟

وش أوصفك ؟؟

أظن كل الغلا فيك ..

ومادمت أنا حي ،،

(بقلبي بخليك )

اللي بعدي الرساله رقم 12

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الحب عند الناس كلمة وسطرين ..
تعبيرها كل البشر عارفينة 
والحب عندي لة شهود وبراهين .. 
قلبي تركتة بين ايدينك رهينة*

* مسج 1*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*نغمت رسايل قلت :*

*يالله عسى خير* 

*وأنا لي مده ما حد ذكرني* 

*فتحتها بلهفه من الفرح با طير* 

*وأقول يا حظي من اللي أفتكرني* 

*أثره من الجوال يرسل فواتير* 

*هو الوحيد اللي أبد ما هجرني .*

*مسج رقم 8*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*كن صديقا للحياة ..
واجعل الإيمان راية ..
وامضي حرا في ثبات ..
إنها كل الحكاية ..
وابتسم للدهر دوما ..
إن يكن حلوا‎ ‎ومرا ..
ولا تقل إني ذقت هما ..
إن بعد العسر يسرا..*


*مسج 6*

----------


## نجمة سهيل

تضل لك ميزه في كل شي..شوفتك...
...بسمتك...طيبتك...حتى غيبتك...
وفيك من القمر ثلاث أشياء...نوره...وجماله...وبعده عني

مسج 1

----------


## دمعه حزن

*كتبتك*
*في وطن قلبـــــي مدينه كلها اشواق*
*تحرك*
*قلبي بنبضك وحرك حبك اعماقي*
*أحبـــــــك*
*لين تتجاووز حروفي لهجة العشاق*
*أحبــــك*
*لين هذا الحــــب يثبت كثرة اشواقي*

*مسج 2*

----------


## أمل الظهور

زمان قاسي والبشرصاروا ألوان 

والكل على كيفه يلون حياته 

بس الأكيد أني أنا وانت خلان 

اللي بعدي 10

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يـا كيـف اوصـف كبـر حبـكـ وهـو كـل** ثـانيهـ يكبــر ؟
ولو جـاملتكـ بــوصف تـرى الاضعـاف** مكنــــونهـ 
كفــايهـ قبــل ما تنطــقهــا* *ارددهــا انا اكثـــر 
كفــــايهـ قبـل ما تنـــادي جـوابي** دومـ يا عيــونهـ 
وتبي اوصف لكـ شعــوري ؟ حبيـبتي واللهـ** ما اقــدر
شــعـوري فـاق معـنى الحـب ومدري وش يسمــونهـ !*

*مسج 1*

----------


## نجمة سهيل

فديت من كل لغيابي يعاني...
فديت أنا ممشاه وخطاويه...
ماني بقاطع رجاه لو دهري (جفاني)...
هو تاج راسي وبعيني أداريه...
شوفتهتسوى كل عمري وزماني...
وجرحه بدموع عيني أداويه...

مسج رقم 8

----------


## دلع بني عوام

يالي حرمت القلب مبطي عن الصوت"

لاتحرمه هالحين من رد الرسالة""

ايام عمري معك لحظات وتفوت؟!!

وش تنتظر لاضاع عمري بداله"

يعني عشان اسمك على القلب منحوت"

ماعاد تسأل ( صاحبك ) كيف حاله!!

مسج 1

----------


## دمعه حزن

*تخيل اجمل خبر
(مـوتـي)
تخيل احلى منظر
(قـبـري)
والاحلى تدفن بيدك
(جـثـتـي)
لا تلومني على هالكلام
في هالكلام صدقني
(راحـتـي)
عل وعسى تحس بي و
(بـوحـدتـي)*


*مسج 1*

----------


## دلع بني عوام

اخذت حبي وودي وكل احاسيسي الرقيقة

ترى قلبي على قدي وانت دليت طريقه

تبي جوابي وردي ومشاعري عالحقيقة 

لو هي ظروفي بيدي ماابعد عنك دقيقة  

ولو كل هالكون ضدي نجمك مايطى بريقه

مسج 5

----------


## دمعه حزن

*تبكيـــنا ظـروف الوـوـوقت*
*وإحــنا في زمان أبكــم*
*غمــوـوـوض لف عـالمــنا وكل اللي حوالينا*
*أنا ما أبكــي مرار الهـــــم*
*أنــا مدري هي الأيــام وإلا فـعـل أياديــنا*
*أنــا مــا أقدر أقــول غيــر*
*آآآآهـ تكـــفى يا زمــن إرحـــم*


*مسج 6*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*وهذا مسج 6*

*اذا ارسلت لك القلب* 

*فيه اسمك* 

*والعقل فيه* 

*رسمك* 

*والدم فيه عشقك* 

*وش ترسلي انت ؟؟؟؟*

*ارسلي مسج رقم 8*

----------


## دمعه حزن

سطرت أحروف المحبه غـلا وأشـواق
للغالي اللي وسط القلـب ماأخـذ محلـه.. 
ناديتك حبيبي لا تتـرك القلـب يشتـاق
هات الفـرح والبعـد مـا أقـواه خلـه ..
يانبض شعري يااسم داخل القلب خقـاق
أنت الحبيب اللـي قلبـي مايـوم ملـه ..
لوأكتب أحساسي تضيـق بـه الأوراق
أنت الشعر وريح العطـر والغـلا كلـه ..

----------


## ليالي

هااااااااااه دموعة ماقلتي 

مسج رقم كم,,

بس بختار بدالك.......

مسج نمبر 5

----------


## دمعه حزن

*سوري من العجله الله يسلمج ..
طيب نواصل مع مسج 5..

يشق من الوله
جيبه
خفوق لاسمع طاريك..
تصور عاد لوشافك..
قلبي وش أسوي به!!

مسج 2*

----------


## ليالي

يمكن أغيب أيام وأيام

وفيهـا أنشغل

ولا يجيك اتصالي 

لكن تأكد والوعد دووم قدام

ماغبت عن عقلي وفكري وبالي.

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هالمره انتي يا ليالي نسيت تحطي رقم المسج* 

*ع العموم بحط من عندي* 


*الحب ..
يضحكنا
يبكينا
يسعدنا
ويشقينا
ومن ذاق الهوى ماتاب
ولا ينفع ملام وعتاب
صحيح ان الهوى غلاب
ومن حب الهوى مره
يضل مرهون تحت امره
على حلوه
على مره
على برده
على جمره* 


*مسج 4*

----------


## ليالي

ههههههه 

سوري،،

وهذا رقم 4

لاتحسبني يا أطيب الناس ناسيك

منسى حلا نفسك ولا أنسى قدرها

ماغير أهوجس ياهوى البال وأطريك

والنار في قلبي تـزايد سعــرها

أبيع كل الخلق وأكسب معاليك

أترك نجوم الليل وآخد قمــرها

مسج رقم 2

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أشتاق لك و الشوق* 
*بصدري نيران ..*
*تحرق الجوف و توقد*
*حرايق ..*
*غايبٍ عني و تارك*
*القلب حيران ..*
*و جمر الغلا ..*
*له عهد و وثايق ..*
*اشتقت لين صرت*
*بالشوق غرقان ..*
*و بالقلب مليون* 
*عله و عايق ..*

*مسج 1*

----------


## ha_only

الرسالة رقم واحد
شو وينك حبيبي 
ليش بطلت تبين 
وليش ما عدنا نسمع صوتك
ابي المسج رقم2

----------


## أمل الظهور

*شوف ياربي !!!*

*كيف ؟أحباب قلبي نسوني !!!*

*هذا أنا فوق الأرض ...*

*كيف ....*

*لو بترابها غطوني ؟؟؟*

*اللي بعدي* 
*مسج رقم 5*

----------


## ha_only

كنت احسبك غالي
لكن للاسف تغيرت!!!!!
وصرت فوق الغلا كلو
اريد المسج رقم 10

----------


## أمير العاشقين

بل رقم عشره فضيحه 

مكتوب فيها 

وينك أمير (( طبعاً أسمي الحقيقي مو امير ))

ابوك يقول لك اذا رجعت اشتري عشا 


ابي رقم 5

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ههههههههههههه*

*أهلاً بك وبفضايحك بعد* 

*نواصل مع المسج رقم 5*

*شكرا لانك احببتني
ومن وجودك حرمتني
وبمنتهى الرقه تركتني
وبنفس الدقه ذبحتني
وبحنان المحب سلوتني
واحببت غيرى لانني
كان حبك كل مااهمني
شكرا لانك احببتني
فهجرتنـي فآلمتني
فقتلت قلبى لا والله
بل قتلتني*

*مسج 9*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*مسج 9*

*دمووووع اتصدقي اختياراتش عجيبه* 

*ههههه اخترت رقم تسع طلع لي مقطع صوت عزاء ما نقلت الاستيديو حفظته وحذفته صارت هاذي رقم تسعه* 

*تفظلي* 

*فيني ألم غربه مع فرق أعز الناس* 
*سفينة تايهة تبحث عن موانيها* 
*ذكرتك يوم ودعتك وضاقت بي الانفاس* 
*بكت عيني على فرقاك لكن من يواسيها* 
*حرام أشوف أفراحي بأقدام الألم تنداس* 
*أدري دمعه هلت ومالي غير أداريها* 

*اوكي يا دمعه أبي رساله رقم* 

*1*

----------


## بيسان

هلا

تغيب الناس عن فكري ولافكرت نسيانك حفظتك في خفا صدري 


عزيز ومرتفع شاانك<< كح كح كح قديمة ومغبرة بعد

يالله انا ابي رقم 50

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هههههههههههه*

*حسافه هالمره ماكو فضيحه* 

*يا هلا بيكم أمير العاشقين وبيسوون ..*

*تواصل دائم ان شاء الله ..*

*نواصل مع المسج 50*



*يقولون جف البحر !!
قلت كيف وهو من دموعي يرتوي
البارحه سقيته كل مافي عيوني محتوي
واليوم بسقيه غياب حبيب منه القلب يشتكي
اشتاق له وعيوني لشوفه ترتجي
حتى حلومي في منامي تشهد اني فيه مبتلي*


*مسج 6*

----------


## ليالي

جتني رسالة فيها كلام يشرح البال

هزت شعوري يوم عيني قرتها

مشكور يا غالي يأعز مرسال

شفت الرسالة غالية

بس غالي اللي رسلها

مسج 3

----------


## أمل الظهور

*ول ول ول مسج 3 فضيحة هههه*

*تقولك أم ........تعالي عندها الليلة* 

*مسج 9*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*انا قررت اعيش الحب حالة صمت وأهنابــه
سمحلي ماسمحلي هو له اعذاره ولي عذري

تعبت من الحكي والبوح والتلميح ماجابــه
فهمني مافهمني ماأسأله مايسأله صبري

بحبه واعشقه واطريه لو من ورى بابــه
ذبحني يابشر واغليه ليته بالغلا يدري

يغيب وله بقلبي شوق اكبر منه ويزهى بـه
حضوره غايتي ومناي اضمه قبل لايسري
*

*مسج 1*

----------


## ليالي

هههههههه

ياحلووو فضايحكم ..

والمشكلة مسج 1 

خدمة موجود ...

خلنا مع رقم 1

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ياحداد الصمت يالون الظلامـ،،ـ
كيف صار الهمس بــ الظلما يضيع ..
والمشاعـر تشتكي والكل لامــ،،ــ
من يلوم اللي بحر حبه وسيـــع ..
ومن يلوم اللي سطا فيه الغرامــ،،ـ
يوم يحبس دمعته حالهـ مريــع ..
**
* 
*مسج4*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

مسج4 يقول 

أعلم ترا لك داخل القلب تقدير 
لكن زماني بالمشاغل قهرني 
بالغصب اصبر خاطري عنك تصبير 
مدري من اللي في غلاتك سحرني 
أنا أتمنى لي جناحين وأطير 
واشوف شحص بالموده أسرني 

مسج 3 يارب فضيحه

----------


## Princess

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*ياحلوكم والله*
*ههههههههه يارب فضيحه ها خيو امير*
*حسبي الله على بليسك*
*طلع*
*مسج 3 عندي يقول*
*عزيزي العميل ...:*
*مبلغ الفاتوره............
والمبالغ الغير مفوتره.........*
*المرسل ALJAWAL*
*خخخخخخخخخ من جد خلي الطابق مستووووووور*
*يسلمووو* 
*ودمتم بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## أمل الظهور

خيتووو أميرة ماقلت كم رقم المسج ... 
يلا بقول 2 : 
أبيك تعرف ان لك صاحب بكل مافيه  
يغليك،،،، 
بكل ماعطاه ربي من أحاسيس  
يحتويك ،،،، 
روحه  
وحياته  
حتى جروحه  
تفتديك ،،،، 
لا تظن في يوم يقدر يقدر ينتسيك ... 
يبيك تذكره ... 

في كل لياليك ... 
وتدعيله ... 
عسى الله له يخليك ....


المسج اللي بعدي 30

----------


## دمعه حزن

*مثل النسيم العذب تجرح سكوتي
تسرق بقايا ضحكتي وسط الأصحاب
أحاكي أصحابي وهم يسمعوني
وقلبي معك وكنهم عندي أغراب
وعنك يحاول بعضهم يسألوني
متى؟ وكيف؟ ووين؟ أصبحتوا أحباب؟؟
**
* 

*مسج2*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

على فكره الرساله سبيشل يادمعه 
من عند العزيزةالغاليه يوم انا مريض 
من عند أمي  
أسمعي شنو تقول  
*----*
*الورد من له ؟* 
*أكيد الورد لك ياعابر أسوار قلبي ومستحله*  
*أنت الوحيد اللي أبد قلبي ما يمله* 
*عمرك شفت أحد من زود حبه تحب الناس ظله ؟* 
*الورد من له ؟* 
*بعد هذا السؤال محد يحله ؟!؟* 
*أذا الورد مو لك أجل من له ؟!؟* 
*-------*
*ويش رايكم برساله الغاليه* 
*توصلك وانت مريض* 
*ومن عند أغلى الناس بحياتك* 
*تنسى المك كله*
*الله يخليك لي يايمه* 
*مسج 4*

----------


## أمل الظهور

الله يخليلك هالوالدة <<<<بس لا يكون وأنت مريض بس ...هالدلال ...


المسج رقم 4 من زوجة أخوي ...يوم طالت غيبتي عنهم ...

لو وصفت منزلتك عندي ...ما أظن أنه كفاك ...

ولو وصفت وصف احساس ...

قلبي كل غالي يفتديك ...

ولو أقول إني أعزك وأشعل الدنيا بغلاك ...

بتكون كلمة :

أ ...ع...ز...ك ...

والله شوية عليك ...


أطلب مسج 7

----------


## Princess

*ههههههههههههه*
*لا والله واني كل ما اخش فضيحه يوووه*
*مسج 7 عندي جاني* 
*اليوم*
*فضلا اتصل بي.. خدمة كلمني من موبايلي...* 

*عسى المره الجايه لما اجي اصككم بمسج حركتات يدوخ*
*شكلي مفي امل*
*لازم امسح الفضايح اول بأول*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*لا يا أمل هالدلال مو بس وانا مريض والله* 
*مشاء الله عليها لو اطلب عيونها ما تقصر* 
*الله لايحرمني منها انشالله* 

*وانتين اميره ويش فيش امسحي الفضايح* 
*لو خايفه تقولي لينا رسايلش* 

*عفر سبيشل من عند الحبايب* 

*عشان كذا ما تبي تقولي صح* 

*لاكن ما أخترتي رقم وين اي رساله تبي*

*زين بحط رساله من عندي* 
*اوكي* 

*لو أكتب احساسي بالاشعار وأبديه* 
*فيك المشاعر كيف بس أختصرها* 
*قدرك كبير ويعجز الشعر يوفيه* 
*كل القصايد فيك ينبض بحرها* 
*ارفع يديني وأسأل الله وارجيه* 
*يبعدك عن مر الحياة وكدرها* 
*(( أمير متى بتطلع ترا البيت ما يسوى من دونك صاير ظلمه وحشتنا تعال ))*

*هاذي من عند " ياحبيب الروح "*

*هييه لا يروح فكركم بعيد* 
*من عند أبوي الله يخليه* 

*ويش رايكم عجبتكم* 
*وانا منوم رسلها لي* 

*الله لايحرمني منهم انشالله مايقصروا والله* 

*والحين ابي رساله نيوو* 

*يعني نبر ون* 
*رقم  (( 1 ))*

----------


## Princess

*يا علي والله وش هالدواهي*
*كل منك امير العاشقين يوم تقول يارب فضيحه للي بعدي يالله اسحبها هالدعوه..*
*والله دعوتك طاحت علي*عفر سبيشل من عند الحبايب
*خخخخخخ الله يخلف يا حسره كااان زين الحبايب من زمان ما شفنا منهم مراسيل ... عاااد لا يروح الفكر بعيد* 

*عشان كذا ما تبي تقولي صح* 
*يوووووووه والويه ما اقوول عادي بس اللعبه تبغى الصراحه والصراحه اني ما اطيح هنا الا بفضيحه الله يخلف علي خخخخ*
*لاكن ما أخترتي رقم وين اي رساله تبي*
*من الفضايح شيه تخلي للواحد فكر * 
*خخخ*
*بقووووووووووووول رقم الرساله هالمره لا انساه رقم 3*
*والفضيحه هالمره*
*خويتي بالكليه عندي ملزمه ليها واني اليوم ماني مداومه فالرساله رقم 1 هي*
*" ما باروح خل اختش اذا راحت تروح للمدرج نفسه وتعطيها فلانه وانتين اكدي على اي احد زي فلانه"*
*والله حاله*
*متى بس اطيح هنا برساله زي الأوادم * 
*امير امسح فضايحي ها.. والله ما مداني الساعه 2 الفجر جتني زين فتحت عيوني اقراها*
*دمتم بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هههههههه*

*خوش فضايح يا اميرة المرح ..*

*أمير العاشقين الله يخلي لك الوالد والوالده ..*

*وربي يدوم هالمحبه بينكم ..*

*وربي يعافيك من كل سوء ..*

*مسج 3 يقوووول ..*

*إن قلت وحشتينـــــــــي ترى ما توفي* 

*وإن قلت توحشيني ترى ما قلتلك شيء*

*وإن قلت لك وحشــــــــــه ابد ما تكفي*

*وشلون اعبر لك إني من جــــــــــــــــد*

*مشتـــــــــــــــــــاقه لــــــــــــــــــك*


*مسج 6*

----------


## ليالي

لا تتعبك ظنونك

أعشقك وأعشق جنونك

ترى هالدنيـا ياروحي

مالها معنى بدوونك.

مسج رقم 2

----------


## أمل الظهور

مسج 2 :

ياهي كثير أوقات 

يحرجني الوفا ..

لاصرت أقصر في سؤالي وأنا أغليك ...

الله عطاني قلب صادق مانسى ...

والله عطاك الطيب منهو يضاهيك ...

ياصاحبي مادام يجمعنا الغلا ...

وشلون أبقسى دام قلب يغليك ...

مسج 6

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ان زاد حزنـي قلـت لـه مـاعلـيـه*
*وش الــذي بــتزيــد فــي قــلــب مـذبوح*
*ياحــزن دور لـك عــلى نفـس حيــه*
*ولاانــا مــالــك ابـــد فـــي مــصلــوح*
*الروح ماتت مــن سنـيــنٍ مــديــه*
*ولا الجســـد هــيــكــل ولا حــس بـالـنوح*
*لــو انـكوى بالـنار مليون كيــه*
*مــاحـــس فـــيها دام مــاحــست الــروح*
*معـاد امــيز بــين شمـسٍ وفيـــه*
*كـــل الذي في داخـــلي جــمــلة جــروح* 
*مسج 9*

----------


## القلب المرح

اسألني من تكون
بحياتي
اسألني من ملك عقلي
وذاتي
اسألني لو بغيت انا
اجاوب
حارت الكلمة تردد في
شفاتي
انت الليل لك بنيت ابيات 
شعري
انت احلامي واجمل
ذكرياتي
في وجودك  تضحك
الدنيا بعيني
وفي غيابك تعلن
الدنيا وفاتي


رقم المسج"1" وبلا غش

----------


## دمعه حزن

*امممم* 

*لازم 1 يعني؟؟*

*تراه فضيحه شوووي ..*

*مسج رقم 1 يقول الله يسلمكم..*

*الله يسامحج على هالمسج*
*أعذريني يالغلا ع القصور* 
*بس الوالدين مسافرين للحج*
*وانا قايمه بشغل البيت ومرره* 
*حوستي حوسه ما اقول الا الله يعين*


*مسج 6*

----------


## القلب المرح

هههههههههههههاااي مسكينة بس هي تنظف ههههههههاااي

اشتقت لك ياصاحبي
وين ألاقيك؟؟


محتاج لك بالحيل ودي
أشوفك..
اشتقت اسولف معك
واسمع حكاويك
واللمه الحلوة وباقي
مزوحك
ياصاحبي من كثر
مطريك واغليك

صرت اتحلم فيك
واصحى ماشوفك!



رقم "3"ترى اشوف ها من غشيت ترى افضحك غشاش

----------


## ليالي

مسج 3 يقووول

اختبـار مشاعر ؟

(تحبني) أرسل مسجين

(تعزني) مسج ورنة

(غالي) مسج

(عادي) بس رنة

المطلوب مسج رقم 2

----------


## لحن الأمل

تفضلوا مسج رقم (2) 

قرب العيد و يبيله طلعه .. يبيله هدوم ..
يبيله كشخه .. يبيله رزه ..
لكن أكيد يبله بوسه حق أغلى البشر..
عيدكم مبارك و لا تنسون يبيله عيديه


..........

أبغـــىـ مسج رقمـــ (((( 4 ))))


سلاميــ..
لحن

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*واحد غبي شاف لافته
مكتوب عليها مزرعة
أبقار سأل راعي المزرعه
شلون تزرعون البقر ؟؟!!!
رد الراعي باستعباط نرش السكر
على الأرض ويطلع بقر
أخذ سكر ورشه على
الارض وثاني يوم شاف 
النمل متجمع وقال 
ياحليل البقر وهو صغير ..!!*

*أبي نبر ون ((1))*

----------


## Princess

لللللللللللللللللللللللللللوووووووووووووووووش
اول مره ادخل بمسج زي الأوادم
احمدك يارب
مسج نبر ون
"رباه
كن لها حبيبا وصاحبا وقريبا و
ولدعائها يارب سميعا مجيباواحفظها من خلفها ومن امامها ومن جميع جوانبها واجعلها بك مطمئنه وارزقها محبتك في الدنيا وجنتك بالآخره واسعدها ياربي فإنها على قلبي غاليه"
واللي بعدي مسج 3

----------


## ليالي

أعذب تهنئة

لأعذب إحساس

ياللي غلاك

ماله مقياس

كل عام وأنت أسعد الناس.

مسج رقم 1

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*1*
*2*
*3*
*4*
*بعد يومين* 
*اقولك* 
*ومع طلة عيد الاضحى* 
**عيدك مبارك**
*بعد 22 يوم* 
*اتمنى لك سنه سعيدة بـ1428*
*وعساها محبة بإذن الله* 
*و* 
*بعد يومين* 
*ينطوي عام ويجي عام بـ 2007*
*عساه كله أفراح وسعاده* 
*و*
*الأهم تذكر أني أول من يهنيك* 

*مسج 15*

----------


## Princess

*15*
*حلو*
*جيبو رقم بعيد ...>>> عن الفضايح الفريش*
*" لا تقول  انساك في حبك ازيد.. وما كتبت الشعر الا في غلاك.. وما عطيت القلب الا لك اكيد.. ولا افكر فيوم اتعمد اذاك.. طيعني لا تكون عن قلبي بعيد.. انت لي حاكم وانا بحبك ملاك"*
*مسج رقم*
*7*

----------


## بيسان

الضحك ماهو علامة مستريح 
والبكا احيان مايوحي بحزن
خذ مثل مني .. انا قلبي جريح

وابتسم لك من غرابيل الزمن

وان بكيت يجوز ابكي من صحيح

من جرح 

من ظلم

من صدمة زمن

او يمكن ابكي عشاان استريح

الا بعدي مسج1

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*انشالله تفضلي* 

*رفع الحجيج اكفهم* 
*يرجون رحمة ربهم* 
*وأنا رفعت كفي إليه* 
*يجعل ثوابك مثلهم* 
** كل عام وانتم بخير **
** وعيدكم مبارك **

*الي بعدي بيبوا طلعي الفضايح* 

*يارب فضيحه* 

*رقم 20*

----------


## أمل الظهور

الحمد لله مو فضيحه 

دايم وغلاك مسكنه في فؤادي 

كل المشاعر في كياني 

تناجيك لك هاجس 

في كل لحظة ينادي أنتي الحبيبة 

وبصادق الحب مغليك 

بالحيل أعزك 

لا يهمك غيابي 


ماغاب عن فكري خيالك وطاريك 


اللي بعدي مسج 13

----------


## Princess

*لا اله الا الله*
*خيتي امووله*
*رقم 13 عندي نفس رسالتش*
*بس الجمله الأوليه غير*

*سلام يامن مسكنه فؤادي*
*كل* *كل المشاعر في كياني 

تناجيك لك هاجس* 
*في كل لحظة ينادي أنتي الحبيبة 

وبصادق الحب مغليك 

بالحيل أعزك 

لا يهمك غيابي 


ماغاب عن فكري خيالك وطاريك 


اللي بعدي*
*رقم 5
**
*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*خيه أميره بصراحه* 
*صاحبي كنت زعلان منه وكان يدق ما ارفع* 
*وطفيت الجوال اتصل البيت ورفعتهاانا سمعت صوته قلت له مع السلامه* 

*المهم ثلاثه ايام وانا زعلان عليه* 

*راح رسل لي مقطع كسره* 
*كتب مقطع ورسله لي* 

*وهاذي هي رساله رقم 5*


*أكتب وبهدي لك الكسرات مما جرالي بغنيها 
من حبكم صرت أقول ابيات اباك تفهم معانيها 
خلك من الصد والهجران روحي معك لا تعذبها
اجلس معي واسمع الالحان كسرات لجلك ألفها
الحب بلوه وما ينطاق ماله اطباء يداونه 
وأول الحب فرح واشواق بالمنتصف ينتهي دونه 
وأخر الحب شجن وفراق الحب بالنار يكونه 
مما شكت تسال العشاق حتى السادات يعطونه* 

*احرجني لاكن خلاني غصبن عني اكلمه* 
*رغم انه يوم عرف سبب زعلي قال لي اسف* 
*فعلاً الصديق الي مهما ابتعدت يبيك* 

*يالله ابي رساله رقم (33)*

----------


## Princess

*حلو حلو خيي امير*
*ياعيني عالكسرات*
*خخخخخ هلوسة صبيان تضحكني من جد*
*ولا عااد اذا سمعت اخوي يرطن بهم*
*ششششش اسكت بلا هلوسه خخخ*
*  مممم نرجع لموضوعنا*
*تبغى مسج 33 ها*
*ايه خليك كذا طيب*
*وبعيد عن الفضايح جيب ارقام بعيده... عفر البعيدين ما ينمسحوا عادة يكونوا من غوالي ومحفوظين*
*ووداعا للفضائح.....*
*" من عرفتك وانت يتزايد غلاك.. وصار قلبي بالمشاعر يحتويك.. ماحسبت ان العمر من دونك هلاك.. لين بان الشوق في قلبي اليك انت امر بس وقلي وش مناك.. ومن عيوني غصب عن عيني يجيك"*
*اللي بعدي مسج*
*17*

----------


## أمل الظهور

هههه أنا نصف فضيحه 


ياطويلين العمر هاذي رسالة من واحده من صديقاتي 

الله يهداها ....خوفتني ...


 طبعا أسمي كاتبه (يافلانه )طبعا لا تستغربين أني ماقلت حبيبتي 

لانك مو حبيبتي ....

وبعد تفكير طويل قررت أن أحنا ننفصل 

وطبعا الذكريات اللي بيننا ماراح أتنازل عنها لأنها من حقي ...


موافقه ولا لا .... 


طبعا الأخت راسلة لي تختبرني وتخرعني ....

مقاااااااااااااالب 

ويلا مسج 25

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*تدري أموول قسم بالله نقذتيني انا كانت فضيحه رقم 17 يوم شفت رساله صلتني بالبريد من المنتدى سويت تحديث* 

*شفت رد على ذا الموضوع* 

*قلت أميره تبي تفضجنا بس نقذتيني* 

*رقم الرساله يا ام عبايد 25 تقول* 

*في عقول الناس جمله صاغها للناس عاقل* 
*في حناياها كلام مكتسي* 
*بالواقعيه* 
*ضمنها فكره تأكد ما بالكون كامل* 
*وان نفس اللي عطاك الحب يعطيك الأذيه* 
*أكتشفت إنك لحالك بين كل الناس نادر* 
*وفكرة العاقل برأيي للأسف صارت غبيه* 

*أم عبايد تسلمي نقذتيني* 

*هههه* 

*أميره انشالله فضيحه يارب* 

*رقم 16*

----------


## أمل الظهور

هههه

نقذتك وطحت أنا ....

وطبعا مسج 16

التتمه لرسالة 17 رد المقلب 

طبعا لو وافقتي راح تحكمين بالآتي 

أنتي مو بس حبيبتي أنتي حياتي 

كلها 

واقصد ببنفصل يعني بننفصل عن العالم ولا نبقى فيه إلا أنا وانتي 

والذكريات أكيد ماراح أتنازل عنها 

لانها أجمل حاجة تسليني ....


ويلا كثروا من الفضايح 


فضيحة قصدي مسج 3

----------


## Princess

هههههههههههههههههه
مقدر عليك امير
فضيحه
ها
نو 
لالا  يعد اليوم
احمد ربك نقذووك
اموله وياه انتين بعد فضيحه 
رقم 3
" ياكيف ابقدر احتمل طول فرقاك وكيف بنسى وانت اغلى من الروح
صوتك وضحكاتك وطلة محياك
وروعة اخلاقك بالصمت والبوح
روح عسى درب السعد  ممشاك
روح وانا بتذكرك وين ما اروح
كل عام وانتي الحب وكل عام وانتي بخير"
اللي بعدي 11

----------


## أمل الظهور

11

مساء الخير 

لا تفتكر إني فضيت وقمت أعبث 

بجوالي وأرسلت 

لا واللي خلقك 

إشتقت لك ونبض قلبي حرك إيديني 

يعبر لك عن شوقي 

ويسبق أنفاسي 

واقول 

جعل الفرح  هو كل أيامك 

وجعلك أوفى وأحلى صديق بأيامي ...


مسج 19

ويلا أن شاء الله تورونا فضايحكم

----------


## Princess

*ومصريييييييين على الفضايح*
*ربنا يستر عالجميع*
*ممممممم لا تصروا عليهم*
*ترى بتطيحوا فيها انتوا*
*ومسج 19*
*"والله ماني كاره وصل الأحباب.. ولكن ظروف الوقت عاندتني* 
*ايا وقت انا اللي من ضحاياك منصاب*
*وزود البلا دنيتي ما ريحتني*
*مهما حصل منساكي..وانتي ملح الحبايب والأقراب*
*وبالروح مكانك ولو ظروفي اجبرتني"*
*يللا*
*مسج*
*9*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*مسج 9 من الوالده يقول*  
*ارجع البيت لاتطلع لا اخذ مفتاح السياره* 
*برد ومافي روحة لا جعيمه ولا شي* 
*انت ما تستحمل بتمرض بعدين*
*يالله ارجع البيت داني جايه* 
*حبيبي برد مافي روحه عشاني ارجع*  
*كنت بروح ويا اصحابي جعيمه بس امي مار ضت رجعتني* 
*تقول برد*  
*امول مو تقولي فضيحه أمير العاشقين ترا عنده فضايح الدنيا من عند امه وابوه*  
*جوالي قليلين الرسايل الباقي كل فضايح*  
*لاني ما ارفعها اعطي مشغول ويرسلوا رساله*  
*الله يستر*  
*اميره شوي شوي علينا مو تخلينا نطلع الفضايح*  
*مسج 20*

----------


## Princess

*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*مستر امييير*
*اطلع وبين الفضايح*
*يللا* 
*اميره* 
*بتنكشهم لك وحده وحده*
*شييييييييييه بس اني*
*هين بس بالراحه وحده وحده....*
*مسج 20 ها*
*طيب*
*"الناس بالدنيا تواريخ وارقام*
*احباب ومعارف واصحاب وخلان*
*وانت بقلبي جامعه الأربع اقسام*
*وقدرك بالروح دايم الدوم ولا هان*
*اهداء خاص لكي يا اغلى انسان"*
*يللا*
*مسج* 
*21*

----------


## بيسان

هههههههههههههههههه

اميروو والله عووره بقلبي


الله يعينك








خخخخخخخخخخ 

المسج فضيحة وبجلاء بعد



المسج هو


ههههههههههههه حسبي الله عليش يمرت الحساوي (:

قولي لخالتي تمر تاخذ فلوسها زين

بااي

----------


## بيسان

نسيت

المسج الا بعدي 

6

----------


## Princess

*مسا الخير ان شاء الله عالجميع*
*مسا يجلي الهم يارب*
*مسج 6*
*" بنيت لك بالقلب قصر الماس* 
*ما ينهدم لو حاولوا يهدمونه*
*عليه يوقف عند الأبواب حراس*
*ممنوع قصر تسكنه يدخلونه*
*امر تدلل دق الأجراس*
*حنا حرس قلبك وحنا عيونه*
*اهداء خاص لك غاليتي"*
*اللي بعدي مسج 1*

----------


## أمل الظهور

مسج 1 نصف فضيحه 

أختارك الكمبيوتر لتربح كيلو من الذهب أرسل حرف ف 

على 84412

وأكد ربحك 


أونا من هالمسجا ت وجعوا روسنا وخلوا عيونا تحول ل ل ل 


ويلا نبي مسج فضيحه 

مسج 30

----------


## القلب المرح

رفع الحجيج اكفهم..
يرجون رحمة ربهم..
وانا رافع كفي اليه
يجعل ثوابك مثلهم..
*وكل عام وانت بخير*
*وعيدك مبارك*

مسج رقم "5"

----------


## ليالي

اسمك بقلبي انكتب

بحروف من نور وذهب

وخذ مني هالوعــد

كل عيد وحبي لك للأبد

اللي بعدي مسج رقم 2

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*شتفتي بيبو كيف قايمين عليي* 

*يالله ساعديني* 

*رقم 2فضيحه حرام عليك ياعلي ووووف طيب ها شوفوا* 

*الوالد والوالده طلعوا في العيد وانا نايم اتصلت امي جوالي صامت يوم عجزت رسلت المسج تقـــول* 

*(( اذا قعدت كل اكلك اكلك كله تفهم في المطبخ احنا طلعنا اذا تبغى تجي لينا البس ثياب عدل البس الي في كبتك كلهم زين سيارتك في كراج ابوك مو كراجك زين ابوك حطها اهناك لانه نزل اغراض ))*

*حرام عليكم فضحتوني حراام* 

*اوريش يا اميره تدعي عليي فضيحه* 

*الله يساعدني* 

*يالله أبي مسج ((4)) يارب فضيحه يارب*

----------


## أمل الظهور

خخخ الله يعينك بنطلع الفضايح واحده وراء الثانية 

مسج رقم 4 كوكتيل ممزوج مسج وفضيحة وهو من الماما :

أبيك تعرف أن لك صاحب بكل مافيه يغليك 

بكل ماعطاه ربي من احاسيس يحتويك 

روحه وحياته 

حتى جروحه تفتديك 

لا تظن أنه في يوم يقدر ينتسيك 

يبيك تذكره في كل لياليك 


وتدعيله :

عسى الله له يخليك ...









أقول نزلي هالأسبوع ونزلي معاك بلوزة .....




فضيحة غير شكل 



يبغوني أنزل بس علشان أنزل لهم البلوزة مو مشتاقين لي 


أو يبغوني أنزل البلوزة علشان أنزل ....والله ما أدري <<<<تسكت نفسها 


المهم مسج 6 أبيها فضيحه تزلزل الدنيا أن شاء الله

----------


## بيسان

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

الله يعينك يااامير 

وش هالفضااااااايح الحلوه


اني الحمد لله االفايح اخليها في مجلد خااااااااااااص 


المسج رقم 4

من عند معلمتي خخخخ


كلما اقترب عيد المحبة 

جال بخاطري همس الاحبة 

ونادى لساني داعيا لهم في موده

اللهم اشملهم بعظيم غفرانك والعتق من نيرانك وسخر لهم الطيبين من خلقك واشرح صدورهم بذكرك

"كل عام وانت بخير"

الا بعدي رقم 9

----------


## بيسان

عذرا خيه كنتي تكتبي وانا اكتب 

بس يالله مايصير خطارك الا طيب

المسج رقم 6


ليس لشي احببت هذه الحياه الا لنني وجدت فيها 

"قلووبا"

بفضل الله ورحمته احبتني مثلما احببتها 

فيارب اغفر لي ولهم واجمعني بهم على منابر من نور 

"وكل عام وانت بخير"

من الغاالي

<<الوالد الله يخليه لي

:)

الا بعدي مسج رقم 50

----------


## أمل الظهور

عادي خيتووو 

مسج 50 فشلة اشوي :

حمام اللبنانية :

شامبو فواكه رغوة معطرة ليفة ناعمه سشوار 

روب نوم كريمات معطرة .


حمام السعوديات الشرقاويات :

شامبو أحمر مدعشة ، مقاضيب ، فوطة معلقة على الصخانه ، مشط مربع عادي 
الكريم الأخضر 
خخخخ عاد مو لهدرجه مساكين أحنا  ...

عاد مو تصدقوا ياالشباب تروحوا تدوروا على اللبنانيات والأجانب 

هذا مجرد مسج والبنت الشاطرة هي اللي راح تحدد (مكونات  حمامها ) سواء لبنانية أو شرقاوية 

حشا مو مسج هذا اللي عطيتكم فيه محاضرة 

ويلا نبغى مسج 3

----------


## Princess

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اخاف هذا حمامش اموله لذلك صكيتينا محاضره دفاعا عنه يعنو*
*طيب*
*مسج* 
*3*
*لو كان لي قلب*
*لا يحمل بداخله ذكراك*
*لقطعته من جسدي*
*ورميته تحت قدماك*
*لأنك ان لم تكن في القلب*
*فمن يكون سواك؟*
*عاااد اموله تعرفي نحاستي ما يحتاج اقول لش امزح مو*
*يالله*
*مسج*
*21*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*ومسج 21 يا أميره يقول* 

*(( داويش في الذمه في الذمه كم تسرع* 
*انا امشي 120 وانت مار عليي هوا كم تمشي ))*

*المسج كنت مريض وتعبان ورايح الظهران التقيت ويا صاحبي في الخط وانا مشوت بالموتر من الالم* 

*يقول لي كم تمشي انا 120 وانت مريت طيران كم كنت تمشي* 

*انا كنت أمشي بصراحة 180 لوو ما سيارتي جديده جبت طبلونها بس وقت الالم امشي كذا عشان اوصل تعبان مانا قادر وعلى قولة الوالد* 

*يوم هدر عليي شافني وصلت ما اخذت شي يقول وانت اذا حطيت رجلك يا هلي انسوني كان صبرت لين اطلع من العمل واوديك* 



*وانتين أميره اختاري رقم زي الناس بسنا فضايح* 

*ابي رقم 21 عناد نفس الرقم*

----------


## ليالي

بدون شعور
لقيت يدي
تكتبلك رسـالة ..

تخط حروفها
من القلب
بـالحيل مشتـاق ..

سجنت قلبي
أبد ماله كفــاله ..

سوى اني
أموت لأجل
أضمك بالأعمـاق ..

لاقلت لي:
قلبـك كيف حـاله ؟

أقولك:
بالحيل بالحيـل
لك مشتــااااااااق.

اللي بعدي مسج رقم 4

----------


## بيسان

اممم الرساله هي

الووشوه شفتي الوسائط الا رسلتهم لش

ان شااء الله عجبووش

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

من وحده معانا بالمنتدى

الا بعدي 60

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*اووووه بيسان تفضلي رقم 60 اشوه ماقلتي 59 ولا 61 لانهم فضايح* 

*رقم 60 من عند استاذي اسمعي شنو يقول* 

*يامن ترك في خاطري لهفة الشوق* 
*تشتاق لك عيني وقلبي لك أشتاق* 
*غابت معك لحظاتنا اللي لها ذوق* 
*ويغيب ليل بالهوى كان براق* 
*اسمع صدى صوتك وانا اقوم وافوق* 
*شي ملك روحي وشي بالاعماق* 
** إهداء لك خاص جاسم واقول لك وحشتنا **


*يالله ابي ياطويلة العمر رقم 59*

----------


## فرح

*"اغـــــــليـــــــــــــك من قلبي ومن روحي اغـــــــليك "*
*وافراح عمري تكتمل في ملاقاك ..*
*كلك حلى سبحان خالق مسويك ...*
*يامجملك في عين قلبي ومحلاك...*
*زايد على حسنك اطباع تحليك ...*
*تفرقك عن هذا وهذا وهذاااااااك...؟*
* يالله اللي بعدي رقم     40*

----------


## بيسان

خخخخخخخخخخ خساااره بس ولا يهمك

حركااااااااات بعد 

لايصيبك شك مني في غلاك

ولايهمك

من حكى هذا وذاك

العمر لو طال مايحلى بلاك 

احم احم استحي

خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

الا بعدي مسج 100

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*واااااااال خيتو توني مفرمت الجوال* 

*الرسايل الي بالميمري 95*

*يالله بقول لش 95*

*لاتعالي فضيحه* 

*بحط لك مسج ثاني لحظه اشيك مسج حلوو واحطه لك* 

*الحب : ليس كما رسمه الناس .. ؟*
*قلبان يخترقهما سهم..!ليس كما صوره الوهم والخيال .. !*
*الحب ينبع من القلب إلى القلب ~~*
*~~ الحب ذكرى ~~*
*~~ وللذكرى أمل ~~*
*~~ وللأمل حياة ~~*
*واجمل ما في الحياة ..؟* 

*~# قارئ الرسالة #~* 

*عسى بس عجبتك اعتبريها رساله 100 على الرغم انها 83 ويش اسوي ماعندي الا 95 رساله بس فقط لا غير* 

*يالله انا ابي رساله 100 منك يا بيسان*

----------


## Princess

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*بل 100*
*مافي امل يفقع جوالي ولا بيوصل 100*
*ههههههههه امسح اني اول بأول*
*بس خيووو الحمد لله ما قلت 1*
*هههههههههههه لأنها فضيحه*
*هههههههههههه فنجوت بأعجووبه*
*ويك ويك ويك* 
*دوووووورك واني اللي بنخل فضايحك حبه حبه*
*بس صبر علي* 
*ههههههههههه*
*بايااات*
*دمتم بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## بيسان

امير المسج رهيب وعندي :)

ولايهمك مسج 100

خخخخخخخ خيتوو انا بصير مره معاك ومره معاه 
لاتخااااااافو مو فضاايح الفضاايح في الحاافظات على طووووول

هذا مسج حق العيد 

اذا عندك مانع بجلس هنا في صندوق الوارد

حتى 1-10-1427

علشان اكون اول شخص يقول لك 

مو كل عام وانت بخير

% انت الخير لكل عام %

الا بعدي مسج 38

----------


## Princess

هههههههههههه
مسج 37 يمشي يالله
هذا حدي الباقي فضايح ومسحتهم
خخخخخخخ
" اعذريني ما وصفتك بالعمر العمر لو طال نعرف منتهاه
اعذريني ما وصفتك بالقمر القمر له يوم ويفقد ضياه
اعذريني لو تجاهلت الزهر الزهر يجي له يوم ويفقد شذاه
انتي اكبر من حروفي والشعر انتي وصفك ما لقيته بالحياه"
يالله اللي بعدي مسج 3

----------


## بيسان

خخخخخخخخخخخخ

اهلا بك في استفسارات باقات ابواب "5511"
للحصول على قائمة القنوات ارسل رساله فارغه
لمعرفه القنوات المشترك بهاارسل كلمة كل

للاشتراك ارسل رقم القناه

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

الا بعدي رقم 66

----------


## الــــنـــاري

احبك
صحيح كلهم يكتبوها



بس ماضنتي
كلهم يفهموها..؟
احبك


رقم 150 او اخر مسج عندك (يعني اقدم واحد)

----------


## بيسان

هلا اخوووووووووووووووي

شع في الكون نور وضياء

ملا الكون عز وبهاء

فهو خامس أصحاب الكساء

نبارك لكم ميلاد الامام الحسين عليه السلام

نسالكم الدعاء

الا بعدي

رقم 60

----------


## ليالي

انا في حب أنت

حب مزبوط

سيم سيم

حبل مربوط

مايفرق بينا

أي نفر خربوط

مسج 1

----------


## فرح

*لو وصفت الغلا ....*
*فيني ما اظن انه كفاك....*
*ولووصفت احساس دمعي كل* 
*دمعه تفتديك....*
*ولواقول اني اشتقت لك* 
*واشعل الدنيا بغلاك...*
*بتكون كلمة:*
*....(ياوحشني)...*
*والله شويه عليك...*
*الابعدي رقم     (4)*

----------


## لهلو

لما اسمع انا صوتك ارتاح
تنزال عني انواع الجراح
انفاسك مثل الورد الفواح
بقربك انا الهم عني ينزاح
فكري ونا معك دايم مرتاح
عساها دوم المحبة والأفراح
احبك يابعد قلبي 
يامضوي كل دربي
((إهداء للغالي)).

----------


## لهلو

لما اسمع انا صوتك ارتاح
تنزال عني انواع الجراح
انفاسك مثل الورد الفواح
بقربك انا الهم عني ينزاح
فكري ونا معك دايم مرتاح
عساها دوم المحبة والأفراح
احبك يابعد قلبي 
يامضوي كل دربي
((إهداء للغالي)).
اللي بعدي رقم (2)

----------


## أمل الظهور

2

هذا العام قرب رحيله 

بقي أيام قلائل وتطوى صفحته 

لكن قبل أن تطوى 

سأدون في نهايتها إعتذار لكل من أخطأت 

في حقه 

فلا أدري هل لعمري بقية 

ام سنرحل أنا والعام سوية 

لذا أغفروا مابدر مني سواء بقصد أو من غير قصد 

علما أنني لم أقصد الإساءة لأي شخص 

لثقتي إن الحياة لا تساوي شيئا 

جمعنا الله وإياكم في داره خير من الدنيا ومافيها 

وأرجو ان يكون عامنا هذا خير من عامنا السابق ونحن لله أقرب 



مسج 15

----------


## بيسان

لو يفاارقني همس صتك

مايفارقني غلاك

تعرف اني اوله عليك

واحن للجلسه معااااااااااك

الا بعدي 

20

----------


## ليالي

معزتك قصيدة

نورها من نور وجهك

ريحها من  طيب ذكرك

أما حلاها من حلا طبعك.

مسج 3

----------


## حكايا الحب

قد تخلو الزجاجه من العطر ولكن
تبقى رائحة العطر عالقه بالزجاجه
كما تبقى الذكــــرى الطيبه عالقه بالقلب
فالحياة ثلاث:

دمعة تمسح
ابتسامة تزول
ولكن هناك ذكرى تبقى

المسج رقم 5

----------


## روح الخلود

لو شفت حالي وشلون ..

صاير بلياك تبكي على حالي وتلعن غيابك ..

سولف لي عن غيبتك وشلون دنياك ..

عساك تضحك والحزن مادرى بك ..

لامر طيفك قلت اقلط وحياك ..

وسط الفؤاد اللي هواك وشقابك ..

*مسج رقم 49*

----------


## شجون آل البيت

صورتك في عيني وفي القلب طاريك..
تعال شوف بدنيتي (وش مكانك؟؟)
إن جيت كل دقات( قلبي) تحييك 
وإن (رحت) يكفيني بقايا حنانك.
أعاهدك ما ممكن يوم (أخليك) 
وماعاش من يأخذ بقلبي (مكانك)

مسج 18

----------


## ليالي

وهذا مسج 18

لا إله إلا الله

بحق أم البنين

ان تكشف كرب المؤمنين أجمعين

أمانة ان ترسله الى خمسة أشخاص

وستسمع خبر يسرك

أم البنين ماترد من إليه حاجه.

مسج 2

----------


## أمل الظهور

الله يوفقنا بجاه ام البنين 

الله يهداني من زمان مادخلت هنا يوم دخلت ادخل بمسج 2 

فضيحة وقويييييييييييييييييية بعد ...

































هلا بتغدى مع الشلة 

فشلة 

يلا مسج 15

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

هههههههههههههههههههااااااااااي

عبرت حدود حهواكبلا تأشيرة عشق 

فأمسكني جنود الشوق وأدخلوني حجرة الألم

فجلدوني بسياط الحزن

فأعترفت (بحبك)

فألقوني في زنزانة (قلبك)

التيطولها عيناك وعرضها شفتاك

وأتهمونيبأني عاشق متطرف أنتمي لتنظيم الحب....


يلا مسج رقم 9

----------


## روح الخلود

يطل النور من وجهه اذا قالو جانا الصبح ..

وانا اللي طوال العمر احسب النور نور الشمس ..

اثاري بطلة الغالي تشع انوار وجهه سطوع ..

واثاري الشمس ماتشرق الا بنور هالمحيا ..

مسج 3

----------


## دمعه حزن

*" الــــــزمـــــــــــن " لا صار ضــدك واحتوى درب المصايب . .
لا تحاول (( تنكسر لهـ )) ، ، لا تزيد الطين طينهـ . .
للزمن حكمهـ غريبهـ تحكم بدرب الصعــــايب ! !
وياكثر من ضيع الفرصهـ وهي فرصـهـ ثمينهـ . .
[عـــــــــــز نـــفــســـك] 
في زمانك ، ، لا .. لا .. تقول ((الحـظ خايب)) . .
وســوق عمرك للمعالي و اكـــســــر النفس الحزينهـ . .
والطريق اللي تشوفهـ يرسم الدنيا عجايب . . 
{ مد يدك في طريقهـ لين ما تمسك يمينهـ } . .
والرفيق ان طال وقتهـ* *لا تحاتي 
وكل غايب . . . حجتهـ دايم معاهـ ولا تقول فلان وينهـ ؟!
ولا تكابر بالمصيبهـ لا حكوا بأغلى الحبايب . .
قول غــــالي وكل غالي ((تكرم لعينهـ مدينهـ))*


*مسج 1*

----------


## ليالي

أحبـك
يـاعيون الكون
أحبـك
لاتقلـي شلـون

أنا ياحبي
كذا طبعي

إذا حبيت
أصير مجنون.

مسج 3

----------


## روح الخلود

*شوي فضيحه بس بكتبه ..*

*هلا غناتي كيفش شنو اخبارش* 

*بصراحه احسدش على قعده البيت من قدش اكل ومرعى وقلة صنعى*

*لكن الله يوفقش وتجيبي نسبه السنه الجايه*

*وتحققي اللي ببالش*

*مسج 2*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*تروح وشلون عن عيني .. وتبدّل** قوِّتي بـــ ضـعـفي !!
ولا بـــ/هـ/ شي يستاهل عشانـ/هـ/ .. تبـدا إيذائـي** ..
غيابك ما رحم حالـي وحرفـي / آآآآآآهـ** / يـا حرفـي
تلعثمت وعجزت آخذ في وقـت البُعـد إجرائـي
أحبـــــك يا [ وطـــن ] غـالـي علي وحضرتي " منـفـي** " 
كفايـ/هـ/ لا تشـتّـتـنـي تعـــــال .. وجمِّـع أشيائـي !!
من ( غـبـت ) مانامت عيوني وماقدرت أغـفـي!
لي اللهـ كل ما حولـي غريـب** وعالَمِـي .. نائـي
تـصدِّق حتَّـى بسماتـي .. أهلِّـي فيهـا وتـِقــفِّـي !!
~ تعـــــال ~ ولَمـلـم جروحـي ورتّـــب فوضـة " أحزانـي" ]*

*مسج 6*

----------


## القلب المرح

*انت اول غرامي وانت*
*ساس المحبه*
*مثل بطاطس مرامي*
*كل الجهال تحبه.*

*ابغى مسج 2 ومن غشيييييييييييييييت يويلك يبياض ليلك*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هههههههههههه*

*دامك أمير بقصتي والشـوق تقـدر توصلـه
قول وتفنن.. أسمعك.. يا ليل علمني السهـر** 
ابدأ وخلني أكتبك قصـه علـى صـدر الوَلـه 
دام الوله قصه طويله تنتظـر بـوح المطـر*

*مسج 4*

----------


## بيسان

خخخخخخخخخ لاحول شفيكم على الفضايح

هلا شخبارش بسالش رحتي هذا الاسبوع ولا لا

امم الا بعدي مسج 32

----------


## دمعه حزن

*مشتهـي بعـض الدفـا وسـط الضلـوع

وصرخـهـٍ أشفـي بهـا غـلّ النحيـب

وخـلّ ٍ ان ضاقـت علـى حرفـي // سمـوع

لا ندهتـهـ صـار كلـهـ يستجيـب !*


*مسج 12*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

ادفن الضيق بالقلب الحنون
والتناهيد في عمري كدر
واقضي الليل هواجيس وظنون
ظايق البال مجروح النضر
كل ماقلت بهونها وتهون
عانق الدمع رمشي ونتثر
مايعوضني في غيابك من يكون
يالغالي غيبتك عني قهر

مسج 186ولي ماعنده يحط 100 خخخ
بختصار ابغا اشوف اقدم مسج عندكم  :wink:

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ان كان حظك مافرش لك وغطاك*
*لاترتجي من حظ غيرك يغطيك*
*وان عاندك سلم امورك لمولاك*
*واصبر على الشدات وارفع هقاويك*
*مادام رزقك كاتبهـ يوم سواك*
*خلك صبور وقاسم الرزق يعطيك*
*وصون "الحبيب" اللي على الروح بداك*
*واللهـ لولا طيبتك ما يبديك !*

*مسج 5*

----------


## فرح

خل السوالف  انا مشتاق لعيونك ......
عجل وشفلك طريقه نتلتقي فيها ....
لا تخلي (الشوق )يذبح حال مجنونك...
(لاجتك الفرصه   طلبتك )لا تعديها....
(اترك هلابك وكيف الحال وشلونك ....
(جلسه معك تسوى الدنيا وما فيها)
الا بعدي مسج (7)

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يا الغايب الحاضر بقلبي و لا القاك
أقرب من عروقي و صعب منالك
شالك زماني عن عيوني ووداك
لا شك وثــّق في ضلوعي حبالك
*

*مسج 16*

----------


## ليالي

سألت الروح

من أكثر الناس تحبيها ؟؟

قالت:

أكتب رسالة

وشوف القلب وين يوديها

مسج 5

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ودي أموت اليوم واعيش باكر ...
وأشوف منهو بعد موتى فقدنى...
ومنهو حملنى لين ذيك المقابر...
وأشكر كل من تكرم ودفنى...
شخص تعنالي مع أنه مسافر...
وشخص قريب للأسف ماذكرنى...
ومنهو يرتب غرفتى والدفاتر...
وان شاف صورة لي صاح...
" وحضنـــــــــي "*

*مسج 9*

----------


## تاج

يا هي كثير اوقات يحرجني الوفا
لا صرت اقصر في سؤالي وانا اغليك
الله عطاني قلب صادق ما نسى
 والله عطاك الطيب 
منهو يضاهيك ..
يا صاحبي مادام 
يجمعنا الغلا
وشلون ابقسى دام لي 
قلب يغليك

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أنا يا الغالـي بعيونـي تغيـب النـاس بغيابـك 
وانا يا الغالي بعيوني غيابك مثل طعـم المـوت 
ترفّق بالخفـوق اللـي عرفـك ولا تهنـى بـك 
وظل الشوق ما بيـن الحنايـا للأسـف مكبـوت 
تغيب وكن هذا العمر يوقـف بـي علـى بابـك 
ترد وكن هذا الشوق يبنـي مـن غـلاك بيـوت 


مسج 6*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*لـو يموت الشوق*
* "بـقلــوب الــبشر"*



*مايموت بخافقي*
*شوقي عليك*






*  خذ مسافه,,*
*  يوم*
*      وأسبوع*
* وشهر*





*وأعرف إني طول عمري مشتريك,*




*بيننا الأيام وأحكام الدهر,,*



*وراح تعرف وش كثر* 

*      "قـــلبي يـــبيك"*

*مسج..  238*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*اعمل الاسباب لا ترضى الخضـوع
واعلم ان ابواب فضــــل الله كثيـر
واحبس اسرارك ورى جفن وضلوع
وان شكيت اشكي على رب بصيـر
والليــالي كثر ما تسعد تلــوع
وراحتك في دنيتـك راحة ضميـر*

*مسج 2*

----------


## أمل الظهور

* لو الديار تحس بإحساس الأصحاب* 

*حست معي كل البلاد* 

*ولو العيون إليا غفت شافت احباب* 


*نامت عيوني لجل تسهر معاك* 

*ياللي غلاك ساكن عيون وأهداب* 

*الله يصبر قلبي حتى القاك .*



مسج 26

----------


## دمعه حزن

*:
صباح العزف الهادي يعزف على اوتار روحكـ الحنونهـ / شوقي
.
من
عرفتكـ
وإنت
يتزايد
غلاكـ
وصار نبضي بالمشاعر
يحتويكـ
:*


*مسج 4*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الا ياليتني نبضك ابات بداخل اعماقك

أزيل الهم عن قلبك وأمحي كل آهاتك

الا ياليتني حظك واسعد كل ايامك

اخلي الفرح في دربك وضحكه على شفاهك

الا ياليتني ظلك وامشي معك يمك ازيح التعب عنك

       "عـــساني مانحرم منك"

مسج 12

----------


## دمعه حزن

*من يشوف الورد يغريه النظر
لين يمسك شوكها كنه كفيف
كنت احسب الحب موج في بحر
يرتمي موجه على الساحل خفيف..*


*مسج 20*

----------


## القلب المرح

*حرت وش أكتب*
*لانسان حبيته..*
*على كل الناس*
*والدنيا بديته..*
*ضاع الكلام*
*وضاع الشعر وبيته..*
*أدري أني لو بعت*
*لخاطرك عيوني*
*ماوفيتك..*
*سكنت قلبي*
*وتربعت فيه..*
*وياليتك تدري*
*اني من بد*
*كل الكون حبيتك..*

*مسج 3*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*على كيفه !! .. يروح .. و يعند .. و يزعل .. و يتغلَّى
و من كيفه .. يروق و يرجع .. و يسأل / و أهلِّي بـه


عَنودي .. ماخذ بطبعـه عنـاد الكـون و مـا خلَّـى
زعول .. و لكن بقلبه رغم كثر الزعـل ... طيبـه !!


فديت الـ ع ــنودي أنـــا*



*مسج 16*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*ابتعدنا ..ويشهد الله إن قلبي ..لك قريب ...*

*ابتعدنا وفي خيالي صورتك ...ماتغيب ...*

*ابتعدنا وشوقي لك حاضر ...*

*ودايم يزيد ...*

*ابتعدنا والبعد بين الحبايب ماهو بعيد ..*

*ابتعدنا وابتعدنا ...*

*وللقاء لازم نعيد ....*


*مسج 32*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أشتقتلكـ

"والشوق"وصل حدهـ

لافيني أمنع الشوق

ولافيني أنسى اللي

أحبهـ*


*مسج 9*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*ليتك تشوف اللي بقلبي وتقراه ،،،*

*تعرف مكانك داخل القلب بوضوح ،،*

*وتشوف حبك كيف قلبي تبناه ،،،*

*وتعرف مدى تأثير حبك على الروح ,,,*

*حبك ملك قلبي من اقصاه لأدناه ,,,*

*واقسم قسم لو تأخذ الروح مسموح ...*


*مسج 5*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*تعبنا .. نرتجي الدنيــــا ,, ولو لحظهـ تهنينا ,,

تعبنا .. نرتجي جمعهـــ , بلا فراق وألم وأحزان !

تعبنا من ردااات الحظ .. لـــو نسلى يبكينــــا //

تعبنا .. نجتمع سآعهـ , ويفرقنــــا الدهر أزمآن ..*


*مسج 8*

----------


## أمل الظهور

قلبك موضوع تحت المراقبة 


المرسل : هيئة الأمر بالحب , والنهي عن الفراق ...






إذا تحبني هات رنة 





اذا تموت فيني هات رنتين .




واذا تعشقني اتصل وقول احبك ...





واذا تكرهني اسكت ...





مسج 11

----------


## دمعه حزن

*محتاج أضمك وأترك الدمع ينساب

ويحكي على خدي بلاوي سنيني

ألا أنت وينك.؟

لاتعذر بالأسباب

" أبيك تترك كل شي وتجيني "*

*مسج 8*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*القلب ياقلبي إذا غبت ناداك ..*

*والعين ياعيني رجاها تشوفك ..*

*والروح ياروحي عن البعد تنهاك ...*

*والنفس يانفسي حياها وجودك ..*

*والعمر ياعمري ضايع بفرقاك ..*

*كلي على بعضي ويش اسوي بدونك ؟؟؟*


*مسج 21*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*حكاية الدموع مع القلم حكاية
يبكي القلب وتسبح الاوراق
في بحر الدموع
متى يكونُ هذا ,,,,حينَ تنزف الجراح
والقلب غادرتهُ الراحة لغيرِ رجعة*


*مسج 26*

----------


## القلب المرح

*إني فتحت عيني*
*على حب محمد*

*وخطوت خطواتي*
*أتلمس نور أحمد*

*ولساني دائما يشدو*
*بذكرك يامحمد*

*وجناني فاض عشقا*
*لمحمد وآل محمد*

*أجمل التهاني بميلاد الحبيب المصطفى (ص)*
*والامام الصادق (ع)*


*مسج رقم 2*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*طرى لـــي [[ قلبك ]] الغـــــــالي
.. طرى لـــي ياعساك بخيـــر ..
طريت وقلت أرسل لــك
~ بشوووق القلب وأشجـــانهـ ~
,. كتبت الحرف بإحساسي .,
.. لأنك في [[ خفوقي ]] غيــــــــر ..
" عساك بخيـــر ومستانس "
وعمرك دووووم يزداااادي ..* 


*مسج 9*

----------


## تاج

مشتاق ..
مدري كيف أعبر ..
~ عن الشوق ~
ان كانها تكفيك مشتاق ..
~ مشتاق ~
وان كانها عيت تجاريك بالذوق ..
قلي وأجيء من قاصي .. الشوق ..
~بعناق ~



مسج 49 ..

----------


## دمعه حزن

*قلت : أنا لي سؤال ؟!
أعرب جملة 
" أحبك موت والله "
--> ضحكـ <--
وقال : ضمير منفصل من قلب خلهـ
قلت : أنا أعرابي لها عكس الكلامـ
هي ضمير متصل تقديرهـ أنت الكون كلهـ ..
*

*مسج 6*

----------


## المستجير

اربعه تجلب الرزق 
قيام الليل 
وكثرة الاستغفار بالاسحار 
وتعاهد الصدقه 
والذكر اول النهار واخره

----------


## دمعه حزن

*المستجير ما قلت لنا رقم المسج الا تبيه ؟؟*

*طيب نواصل وراح احط ع كيفي ..*

*مهما تباعدنا ومهمها الزمن طال ..*
*برجـك مشيد والقواعـد متينه ..*
*ما ينهدم لو يضرب الأرض زلزال ..*
*محمي بقلــبي بالوفـا حافظينه ..*
*هذا شعـوري صدق ماهي بأقوال ..*
*نحكي غــلا صادق لكم حاملينه ..*


*مسج 8*

----------


## ليالي

سألت العسل مره

وش فيك زعلان؟؟

قال:

صديقك أخد اسمي
وسرق طعمي


مسج 3

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لـو رمـاني البعـد في درب الجـفا..
والظروف الكـايده تسرق منـأي..
ولو حـرمني الوقت من لحظه صفا..
والليالي زودت همي وشقاي..
مــــانسيتكـ..لا ولا..خنت الوفــا
داااام روووحي في الجـسد تـبقى معـاي*


*مسج 16*

----------


## روح الحياة

وش علينا بكرة اختبار واتصلي اليي
مسج 7

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يا ~ طـير ~ واللهـ ؛؛ لحظـهـٍ مـا نسيتـهـ

أكـذب عـلى نفسـي إذا قلـت : بـ / أنسـاهـ :

وأكـذب عليـك إن قلـت لـك × ماهويتـهـ ×

ما غـير " زولـهـ " شاقـني واتفـدّاهـ

وما غـيرهـ أحـدٍ فـي حيـاتي ][ بغيتـهـ ][*

*مسج 15*

----------


## حميد

*يوم تحس بضيق
وإنك حزين
والدمعة تنزل
من عيونك
إتصل علي
لاني احب اتشمت*

*مسج 7*

----------


## Princess

بل 
فضيحه
خخخ
ويش الي ارجع
لهالموضوع
" اميرووه ويش فيش ما تردي اكيد نايمه.. المهم بكره اخذي اللابات تبع الفيجول من عند ... تراهم مهمين هااا ... "
خخ مالت علي على هالمسج
يللا اللي بعدي 5
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يـاروح روحـي*
*فـديـتـك لاتـزيـد الـجـرح بـجـروح*
*ارفـق بـروحـي يـاروح الـروح*
*لاتـكـثـر جـروحـي*
*تـرى دوى الـجـرح يـالـمـمـلـوح*
*لـم الـروح بـالـروح*
*مـاهـوب صـد وجـفـا*
*يـا أغـلـى بـشـر يـاروح روحـي* 

*مسج 8*

----------


## تاج

انتي " مدائن ورد "
يا اعذب الورد ,,
واجمل بلاد الله 
ضحكة عيونك ,,
ألوذ في قلبك اذا حدني .. " برد "
وأدفي بـ شعورك حيل واضيع  دونك ..! 


مسج رقم " ا " 

..

----------


## أمل الظهور

*هذا مسج وصلني  من اسبوع عاد انا وحظي يوم جيت بشارك هنا طحت على فضيحه* 

* لاحووول* 

*عاد بتنفهم منو صاحبة المسج ...*


*يلا امرنا لله بس نحطها ...<<<ويش ورانا غير هالفضايح*


*هاي ....*

*ها صحيتي من رنتي ولا انت صاحيه ....*

*أنا عندي محاضرة بلاغه قرآنيه فذكرتك وذكرت اسئلتك* 

*سي يوو نايت ان شاء الله* 

فضحتها مااحد قال الها تهرب بفكرها من المحاضرة وتفكر بالهلكه 


*مسج 5*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*][ هـدية ][ جـاتلك مـني ..
بدون اسباب اهديـتك .. 
عـليك الحب يجـبرني ..
ولو بالكيـف ما جيـتك .. !!
ابيـك بصـدق " تحضـني " ..
لأني :: بشـوق :: ضمـيتك ..
عليـك الله إفهـمني ..
انا بالحيـل ][ اغليـتك ][ ..
أحبـــك 
ليه تسـألني .. ؟؟
لأنـك .. "" غيــر "" حبيـتك .. !!*


*مسج 4*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*حظ عيني لو تشوفك كل يوم ..* 


*حظها وأنت لناظرها الضياء ..* 


*نام فيها وانعس لاتقوم ..* 

*بالسعاده ياتباشير الحياء ..* 


*انت اللي لك انا عمري اسوم ..* 


*وارخص الغالي بلا زيف ورياء ..* 


*والبقايا مالهم عندي لزوم ..* 


*قلبي وقلبك حبايب اوفياء ..* 


*غيبتك وجدان واحزان وهموم ..* 


*تتعب افكاري تسبب لي عياء ..* 


*ودي بشوفك وبعطيك العلوم ..* 

*وعن عيوني لايبعدك النياء ..* 


*صدق انا مشتاق ..لكني كتوم ..* 


*اجبر عزومي ويمنعني الحياء ..* 


*منزلك فوق الكوكب والنجوم ..* 


*وافي وسمعي على صوتك حياء ..* 


*وش على عيني لو شافتك دوم ..* 


*دامك انت في محاجرها الضياء ..*



*اللي بعدي مسج 33*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*التزمت الصمت في حضرة جراحي* 
*
*
*واكتفيت بـ قول :*
*

*
*" انا وجرحي بخير "*
*
*
*لقيت الكل بـ صمتي متهني ومرتاحي* 
*
*
*وقمت الملم هموم قلبي وأسير*


*مسج 4*

----------


## بيسان

لــــــــو ..!!
الغلا والحب يوزن بميزان ..
ماظن يوزن بالموازين حبي ...
وإن كان فيه إنسان يمووت بإنسان ..
أنا عاشق والحب من فضل ربي ..
وإن كاان غيري يرسم أشكال وألوان ..
أنا رسمتك في شرايين قلبـــــــــي ..

مسج رقم 20

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أمـانـهـ يـا الـمـكـان لـو مـرَّك الـغـالـيـيـن : تـهـديـهـم : ..
سـلامٍ كـثـر " حـبـاات الـمـطـر " سـاعـة اهـطـولـه ..!!
اريـدك تـرسـم الـبـسـمـه بـ | قـلـب | الـلـي انـا اغـلـيـهـم
أبـيـك تـكـون بـدرٍ فـي دجـى لـيـلٍ ؛؛ تـشـكّـُولـه ..!!*


*مسج 9*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*عسى اللي مايحبك تسوء اليوم احواله ,,,,*


*عساه في سيره يتعثر ويطيح وينقطع نعاله ,,,*


*عساه مسمار في رجله يدوسه ويبهدل احواله ,,,*


*وعسى اللي مايراسلك يطيح في الماي جواله ,,,*








*<<حتى اللي يراسلوني مهلوسين مثلي خخخ*





*اللي بعدي مسج 12*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ليـهـ الغيـاب بـ ( عـالم الحـب ) موجـود
ليـهـ الجـروح / تزيـد .. محـد ٍ رحـمهـا ؟
ليـهـ الدمـوع الـيـّا ذرفـت ,, مالهـا حـدود
وصـرخـات تـالـي .. الليـل محـد ٍ كتمهـا !
وليـهـ الـوصـل نجزيـهـ يـا عـالـم صـدود
وليـهـ الخـيـانـهـ درب , كـلـ(ن) رسمهـا
ليـهـ / الـوفـا / نجـزيـهـ بـ صـد وجـحود
وليـهـ النفـوس تشيـب .. محـد ٍ فهـمهـا ..؟!*


*مسج 8*

----------


## القلب المرح

*ان كـآن هو مرضيـكـ*
* _تعذيب_ غـآليك ؟
انـآ من التعذيب ماعـآد فيني*
* _حيل_*
*مسج 2*
*
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الصمت أوجع من مدى زفرة البوح !
والبُعد أقسى من الظما .... لحاجة المي !
تدري وش اللي ينهك القلب والروح !؟
إنك تعيش لـ " شي " 

عدّك .. " ولاشي "*


*مسج 18*

----------


## المومياءة

تمنيت اكون دمعة عشان
اولد في عينك
اعيش بين خديك 
و اموت عند شفتيك
مسج رقم 5

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يـسـعـد صـبـاحـك 
يـاشـذى ورد الـصـبـاح 
يـسـعـد صـبـاح 
اعـيـونـك الـحـلـوه بـخـيـر
يـسـعـد صـبـاح 
اخـدود مـنهـا الـعـطـر فـاح 
واوجـان مـنـهـا الـبـدر احـيـانـاٍ يـغـيـر
لاشـفـت وجـهـك مـن فـضـاي الـهـم راح 
والـروح يـغـمـرهـا فـرح جـارف كـبـيـر 
والـقـلـب مـن كـثـر الـفـرح غـنـى وصـاح 
وردد اسـمـك واعـتـقـد انـه يـطـيــــر*

*مسج 8*

----------


## بسمه الم

عزيزي العميل
الرسل رساله 
الى رقم ؟؟؟؟؟؟
وسنحقق احلامك
من منزل او سياره 
ههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
هادي الرساله الي جتني 
مو تضحكو واجد

الي بعدي 
(  1)

----------


## دمعه حزن

*صدق أنا مشتاق لكني كتوم ..

أجبر عزومي ويمنعني الحياء ..

منزلي فوق الكواكب والنجوم ..

وافي وسمعي على صوتك حياء .
.
وش على عيني ولو شافتك دوم ..

دامك إنت في نواظرها الضياء ..*



*مسج 59*

----------


## أمل الظهور

مرت بي الذكرى وانا خاطري شين ..

ذكرى زمان فات وولى ..

هلت على خدي دموع من العين 

كني غريب عن دياره مجلى 

ناديت بأعلى الصوت وين المحبين 

اللي بعشرتهم قلبي تجلى 

واخص ناس على القلب غاليين 

قلبي لدقتهم رحب وهلى ...


مسج 34

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ود سيبقى في القلوب وإن تغيب ..
شمس اللقاء وتبعد الأجساد .. 
ولئن يفرقنا الزمان فلن ينهي الفراق وداد ..
ذكرى الأحبة لا تغيب وإنما ..
في بعدهم أشواقنا تزداد ..*


*مسج 8*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*مسج 8 فضيحه يادموعتنا ...*

*كح كح كح المسج من عمة عبود هي معاي بالرياض الظاهر عيالها* 

*زهقانين فأرسلت هاي المسج* 

*تستغيث بي ...*

*المسج يقول :*

*جيبوا عبوود يلعب مع العيال ...*


*طبعا ماصدقت خبر ارسلته بالبريد العاجل <<مااحد يعاف الراحه ..*


*اللي بعدي مسج 3*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*امــووووووووله هالكثر عبودي مطفشج؟؟*
*يالله ربي يعينج .. ويخليه لج يااااارب*

*نوااااااصل*



*" حــــــــــــاولت "*
*أكـــــون أقــوى من اللي / تــشــوفــهـ /*
*" حــــــــــاولت "*
*أسوي كل شــي / أقولـــــــــــــهـ /*
*! لــــكــــــن !*
*فراقـــك / هــــــَـدّ / بالقلـب : ركنـــــــــين :*
*[ واللهـ ستـــر ]* 
*ماطــــــــــاح قلبي ... / بطــــــــولــهـ ! /* 

*مسج 25*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*ويخليك ويحفظك غناتي دموعوو ..*


*ياليتني لاشتقت اقدر القاك* 

*ياليتني كلما بغيتك لقيتك* 

*يااللي إنطبع في داخل القلب ذكراك* 

*يقول قلبي من صميمه هويتك* 

*المستحيل إني لحظه انساك* 

*لو ينتهي عمري ابد مانسيتك* 





*مسج 13*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*تسلميييين امووله ..*

*ومسج 13 يقول ..*

*اللهم يا باسط الأرض وناصب الجبال*
*ويا منزل الغيـث ومجري السحـاب*
*ويا مطعم الجنيـن فى ظلمة الأرحـام*
*ورازق الطيــــر في الأوكــار*
*اجعل لقائها دعـــوة لا تـــرد*
*وهبها رزقــــاً لا يعـــــد* 
*وافتح لها بابا الى الجنــة لا يســد*

*مسج 19*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*أكذب عليك إن قلت*  
*مشتاق*  

*شوقي يفوق الشوق*  
*ألفين مره*  

*ماهو بشوق إلا*  
*جنون بالأشواق*  
*يزورني حزات وقلبي*  
*يسره*  
*إن قلت لك*  
*مشتاااااااااااق*  
*مشتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااق*  
*مشتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااق*  

*ماعبرت للشوق لو*  
*ربع ذره !!!!!!!* 

 


*مسج 55*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*اللهم انسج على أحبتي أشعة نورك نسجا..

واجعل لهم من كل ضيق مخرجا..

اللهم قرب قلوبنا لتقواك..

واجمعها على محبتك وهداك..

وأدم وصلنا الى أن نلقاك..

واجمعنا في جنتك..*


*مسج 4*

----------


## القلب المرح

*عزيزي العميل: تم استبدال النقاط* 
*ويمكنك استخدامها حاليا* 


مسج 1

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هههههههههههههه*
*ما دورت الا مسج 1 عااد*
*لالا .. الستر زين ما يحطوا فضايح*
*بحط مسج من عندي ..*

*لا القلب ينسى ولا الايام تنسينا
احبـة سكنوا يومـــا مآقينا
في كل زاوية لهم ذكرى معطرة
قد انبتت حولها وردا ونسرينا
ياغائبين عن الابصار مسكنكم 
بين الضلوع فرشناها رياحينا*

*مسج 29*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*إعـــــــتـــــــــــــــــــــذار* 


*ابرسل لك صدى صوتي ..*


*بعد ماطول سكوتي* 



*وابنثر لك كلام الحب ..*



*وأشيل الورد بكفوفي ..*



*:::واقــــــــــــــــــــــول :::*



*آسف على غيابي ..*



*يطول الوقت أو يقصر ..*



*تراكم اعــــــــــ احبابي ــــــز ...*




*اللي بعدي مسج 1* 

*عنااااااد الى سمية الفوله يمكن تطلع من الفضايح اللي عندها*

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

هههههه لا خيتوو 
مسج 1 خاااااص
ما اقدر اقوله 
وهذا رقم 2 
a friend gives hope when life is low
a friend is a place when u have no where to go
a friend is honest
a friend is true 
a friend is percious
a friend is u

وابي مسج 3

----------


## اسير الهوى

اعتبرني كلام من الي كتبته
كل ماضاق بك الكون قريته

اعتبرني حزنك الي كتمـــــته
او دمع في لحظة حزن بكيته

اعتبرني الغالي الي ذكرته
او الماضي الي نســــــــيتة

او اقول لك اعتبرني الي تعتبره
المهم في النهــــاية تكون حبيته

وهذي من انسان غالي موجود معانا بالمنتدى

الي بعدي المسج رقم 2

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*امووووله .. ربي ستر وما طحت بعناادك*
*بس طحت بالمسج 2 وهو نفسه الا كان 1 سابقاً << يعني ما بقوله وبحط من عندي ..*


*طعم الحياة بغيبتك صعب ينطاق
والنوم بعدك ماتذوقه عيوني
أشتاق في بعدك وفي قربك أشتاق
حبك جنوني وأنت كلك جنوني
يامعرض روحي على جمر الأشواق
لارحت عني كيف حالة عيوني*


*مسج 5*

----------


## اسير الهوى

ههههههاااههههاااا 
هنا الجد بس باقولهاااااااا بالظبط كذا... 
بس رجاءً لا احد يعلق  :embarrest:  
ياسروووه احبك بجنون بجنووون...
وما اقد اعيش لحظة من دونك
واشتري قربك بعمري
وحشتني موت يامجنون 

انا ابغي الرسالة رقم 23

----------


## فرح

وهذا المسج من عند ...شــــــــموووع
يامسج سلم عليهم 
ناس في دمي غلاهم 
ياهنا قلبي بحكيهم 
وينعش الخافق هواهم 
ياحلاة الصبح بيهم
منية الخاطر لقاهم 
كن قلبي في يديهم 
يوم ما اتحمل جفاهم 
قلت بأمسي عليهم 
وبرسل اشواقي لرضااااااهم ....
امانه المسج 2مهما كااااان

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*الله يديم المحبه بينكم .. << خوش فضاايح*
*وبس لا تعليق << يوم خلصت هذره قالت لا تعليق .. كنت ما بعلق بس احب اعااند*  
*مسج 23 يقووول* 
*اللهم يا باسط الأرض وناصب الجبال*
*ويـا منزل الغيث ومجري السحـاب*
*ويا مطعم الجنين في ظلمة الأرحــام*
*ورازق الطيــر في الأوكــاار ..*
*اجعــل لقائها دعـوة لا تـرد ..*
*وهبها رزقــــــاً لا يعـد ..*
*وافتح لها باباً إلى الجنة لا يســد ..*

*فرووحه سبقتيني بالرد ..*
*بس سووووري 2 ما اقووله ..*
*يعني بخلي ردي الا على طلب ياسر ابرررررك* 

*وانا ابي الا بعدي يكتب لنا* 
*مسج 8*

----------


## ليالي

اشتقتلك

جيت اتصل ثم هونت



دامك مطنش وش يفيد اتصالي !!


مسج 2

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يا من ملك ][ قلبي ][ للغلا* 
*فيني جبال*
*غلاك ملا قلبي وأزهـر*
*سنينــه*

*][ أشتاق ][ لك ما هي* 
*عبارة وتنقال*
*شوقي لوصلك فوق*
*ما تدركينـه*

*رفعت* 
*كفي ][ أدعو ][ ربي* *ولا*
*أزال*
*أدعوه يجمعنــا في*
*جنة ثمينــه*


*مسج 9*

----------


## Princess

" 10 _11_12 مو معانا موفقه"

خخخ خاطري احط رسالة زي ا لأوادم .. خخ بس هذا حظي مع 
ارقامكم ...

طيب رقم 13

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هههههههههههههه*
*أميرة المرح يالله الفضايح زينه بعد*
*يالله نواصل مع 13* 
*انت* 
*مثل* 
*ورده* 
*حلوه*
*مكتوب* 
*فيها*
 
*( أذكر الله )..*

 
*كل* 
*من* 
*شافك* 
*قال*
 
*ما شاء الله !!*


*مسج 6*

----------


## alghalaa

أمسيك بحب وغلا 
يا جامع كل الحلا
أنت حلو بكل العيون
وبالذات بعيوني أنا

message 3

----------


## ليالي

وش فيها تفتح علي ابواب عذالي؟

وتحمل النفس حاجه ما أتحملها ..

وش فيها رغم الوفا تتركني لحالي

وانا لجفاها تركت الدنيا باكملها ..

ان كان هذا زعل علمها يـالغالي

ماكان قصدي ورب البيت ازعلها


مسج 5

----------


## دمعه حزن

*( القضــا ) . . حكـم ٍ ترَسّـم بالجبيـن
وانكتب فينـي وانا طفـلٍ ولـود
مرحبا به .. وان قسـى طول السنـيـن
مرحبا به .. وان قطف كل الـورود* 

*مسج 8**

*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*مسج 8 كح كح لاحووول ..*


*عزيزي العميل نأمل أن تحوز خدماتنا على رضاكم* 

*ونفيدكم انه تم استلام المبلغ ونقدر لكم تعاملكم .*


*اللي بعدي مسج 4*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ليتني أملك الفرح لأهديته لك 
لكنني أملك فقط الدعاء لك 
بالسعادة حيثما كنت 
يــــــــآرب 
**بحق حبي لك .. وحبك لي 
إرحمه .. إسعده
اجمعني معه
تحت شجرة من أشجار الجنة* 


*مسج 16*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

اكذب عليك ان قلت بالصمت مشتاق ...
شوقي يفوق الشوق الفين مرة ....!
ماهو بشوق إلا جنون بالاشواق 
يزورني حزات وقلبي يسره ..
ان قلت ..
مشتااااااق
مشتاااااااااااق
مشتااااااااااااااااااااق
ماعبرت للشوق لو ربع ذرة ..!
رقم 7

----------


## دمعه حزن

*على حنانٍ فيك تحيا غصــــوني
وعلى عبيرٍ منك تحتار الاطيـــاب
ياللة عسى ماتشوف غيرك عيــوني
وعساك طول العمر ماتشوف الاتعاب*


*مسج 4*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

قلت بسميك قمر خفت تختفي

قلت بسميك شمس خفت اتغيب

قلت ما اليي الا اسميك روحي

عشان اذا رحت اروح وياك 

مسج رقم 2

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

يمكن ياخذنا الوقت
ويتاخر المرسال
بس انت وسط القلب
ودايم على البال


مسج رقم 1

----------


## دمعه حزن

*تسألني وش لوني !
**لوني سمار الشمس
تهمك جنوني ترى جروحي خمس
<أول جروحي>
**قلب ميت من الإهمال
<ثانيها>
**صدمة حب مات برواقة بال
باقي ثلاث جروح بحكيها وأروح
<الثالثة>
**أحزان من راسي لأقدامي
<الرابعة>
**هجران ماتت بها أحلامي وماعدت
أنا أهتم بجراح ماتلتم
باقي الأخيره
الأخيره ضعف ونزف ودمع وقف
بالعين جمر حمرماجف
<خامس الأخماس>
**ما عاد بي إحساس* 

*مسـج 12

<وتسألني عن كيفي!>
**
*

----------


## loveevil

أقدر على سنة أجوع...
أمشي حافي وبنطلوني ممزوع 
بس ما أنحرم من رسايلك أسبوع 


رسالة رقم (1)

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*ع*
*م*
*ر*
*الغياب*
*ما غير*
*مافي القلوب*
*د*
*ا*
*م*
*القلوب* 
*اللي نبيها تبينا*
*رسالة رقم (6)*

*دمت بود*

----------


## 3asoola

الحلم بعد النوم ينتهي..
والروح بعد الموت تنتهي..
لكن معزتك بقلبي دوم ما تنتهي..

اللي بعدي
رسالة رقم (10)


3asoola

----------


## perfume

تظن إن منزلك عندي صغير و ما أفقدك لا غبت ؟
عسى الله لا يبين لك غلاك و قدرك الخافي أنا لو جيت ابا وصف لك مكانك عندي و حااااولت بقدم لك سكوتي ما أحس إن الحكي كافي 
أبغى رقم8

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ماعلموك بغيبتك وش جرالي؟*
*حتى [ الخبل] لا شافني قال عزاه* 
*مافيه شيٍ موحشٍ ما طرالي*
*ولا فيه ضيق إلا تعانقت وياه* 
*هذا مداه وضاق صدر الشمالي*
*تقوللّي وش جاه؟. واقول وش جاه؟!!* 
*عزيز قوم وبهذلَتْه الليالي*
*كبا. به حصانه وخانت به خطاه !!*

*مسج 8*

----------


## 3asoola

معزتك تبقى ولو فيها غيبات...
غالي ويكفيني بدنياي اني عرفتك...

اللي بعدي 19


3asoola

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أدري انه امنياتي هي مجرد امنيات
لو كنت املكها حياتي !
كنت ابهديك الحياة !!
بس اشوف الابتسامه ماتفارق دنيتك
ياللي كل ايامي تضحك لما ألمس بسمتك
وليت كل هالكون بيدي 
لجل احقق ! ماااااااااااااااااااتبيه !* 
 
*مسج 4**

*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*سوف أكتب على الأحجار*
*((وحشتيني))*
*وأتمنى أن أحد الأحجار تسقط*
*على رأسك لتعلمي كم هو*
*"مؤلم" بعدك عني..*
*نفر قصدي مسج 13*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ابســـألك.... ياادنيــــــــــاا..؟
دامك الدنيا....أكيد عندك جواب..
لكل سؤال وكل عتاب ....!!
ابســــــألـــــــ ـــك ... ؟؟؟؟؟
فهمينــــــــــــي.. !!!
بس سؤال وصارحيني.....هل كل الناس مثلي .. !!!
أو أنا وحدي.....همومي تسري فيني..*

*مسج 9*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*من سنين هالزمن يعطي هدايا*
*مره جرح..*
*مره صدمه..*
*ومره يبعد عن عيونك كل عتمه..*
*بس أنا وقتي عطاني*
*من أعده لي صديق*
*من أحس أنه يبالي لو شعرت بأي ضيق*
*ومهما من وقتي أعاني*
*" أشـــــ ك ــــــره "*
*لأني عرفتك يا أغلى ما أهدى زماني*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*القلب حطـك فـي سويـداه واخفـاك
عن عالـم النسيـان ضمـك صميمـه 

واستبـدل الدنيـا الوسيعـه فـشبـاك
يفتح على جنـة هـواك و .. جحيمـه*


*مسج 7*

----------


## light moon

*    ادري تحسبني نسيتك يابعد حالي*
*      وتحسب ان البعد ينسيني غلاك*
*      اسمع ترى بقولها بصوت عالي* 
*      أغليك وعمر القلب ماينسى غلاك*
*      نسيت أقولك آآآآآآآسف على قلة سؤالي*
*     بس اعرف ان المشاعر على طول وياك*
*رسالة رقم * 11**

----------


## دمعه حزن

*خذني على قد قلبي .. وافهـم احساسي ..*
*ومن بعدها لا تفكر .. " وانطق بـ قلبك " ..* 

*لو تسمع النبض بين سطور كراسي ..*
*" تلقــاه يملا مداك أحبـك .. أحبـك .."* 

*شفني زفرت الوله مع دافي انفاسي ..*
*شفني شهقت الغلا يوم الهوا قربك ..*


*مسج 10*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*نعزك بس ظالمنا....*
*ولا تفكر تراسلنا....*
*بعيد الناس تهواهم....*
*واحنا الود حارمنا...*

*مسج 2*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الـروح قبل ارضيـك : تسـري : وترضيـك
| تضـوي | لك بليل الهواجيس شمعـهـ
يفـداك عمـري بس ( تضحـك ) لياليـك
ولا اشوف في عينـك للاحزان ~ دمعـهـ ~* 

*مسج 13**

*

----------


## ليالي

ملأ الله يومكم
بالأنوار

وسر قلبكم بخير
الأخبار

وجعل معادكم جنه
الأبرار


مسج2

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ايه اغليكـ قلتها ..والصدى غطى المكان ..
والتفت من كان حولي ..مندهشـ من كلمتيـ ..
ثمـ جلست اردد كلمتي الو ..وقت الاذان ..
ثمـ ذكرت الله وهللت ..وبديت بدعوتي..
ربي احفظ من ذبحني ..بعدهمـ طول الزمان..
ربي اكتب كل خير... بدربهمـ وبخطوتي..*


*مسج 14*

----------


## بريط

مبارك عليكم الشهر وكل عام انتم بخير انشاله

مسج 4

----------


## دمعه حزن

إشتقتلك
ماهي بكلمه على لساني أرددها
إشتقتلك 
كلمةٍٍِ لاقلتها اقصد معانيها
صحيح 
حروفها سبعة إذا ودك تعددها
بس 
المعاني ما هقيت انك بتحصيها
وفا 
واخلاص وظروف تعاندني واعاندها
مشاعر 
صادقه والصدق ساكن معانيها!!



مسج 6

----------


## Sweet Magic

إذا كـان الـوفا غلطـهـ ؛؛
وقلـبي هـو سبـب بلـواي ؟!
أبشـرك × ماتغـيّر × لـو يطيـح الحـب مـن عيـني 
وربـي ما نسيتـك يا ][ غـلاي .. و .. دنيـتي .. و .. منـاي ][ 
و ربـي ؛ ما أبيـك ؛ ألا ؛ بعـد ؛ هـ / الحـب ؛ تغليـني !

مسج   13

----------


## فرح

إهي مره وكم مره عليه تكثر الغلطات .. 
اطوف زلتك دايم ومن شانك امشيها
اكرر رقمك الجوال لاهي مره ولامرات ..
يجاوبني على المغلق او الخارج مغطيها
تجيني مجمع اعذارك اصدقها وهي كذبات ..
وأصبر نفسي بنفسي اكحلها وتعميها
مسج 20

----------


## Sweet Magic

يا .. حيـاتي ونـور قلبي وعيني
انا معكـ .. بس وبـ قربكـ ارتاح
معكـ يا حلـو ايامي .. وسنيني
وكل لحظـة بـ قربكـ عيد وافراح
ابيكـ وربي كثـر ما انتي تبيني
وان غبتي لحظة .. الشوق ذبـاح



*22*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*قد تخلو الزجاجة من العطر ؟؟*

*كما يخلو القلب من الحب !!!*

*ولكن تبقى الرائحه العطره عالقه بالزجاجه ..*


*كما تبقى الذكرى الطيبه عالقة بالقلب ..*

*هم أولئك الذين ينقشون حبهم بطيب تعاملهم ..*


*على جدران قلبي ويصعب علينا ان ننساهم ..*


*وانت احدهم ...*



*مسج 35*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*إصبــر يا قلبي وإنتظر خل الحزن مكتومـ ..
كل المعاني تغيـــرت واتضحت الصــــورهـ
صار الصدق في هــ الزمن مثل الوفا** معدومـ ..
ونفوسنا اتجرحت والفرحـــهـ مكسورهـ .. !* 

*مسج 16*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*السلام عليكم*

*مع ,,اعذب قطرات الندى ’’وازكى نفحات الشذى,,*
*’’جعل الله ايامكم سعاده بلا مدى,,*

----------


## Sweet Magic

إنت السبب في موقفي.. خليتني أقسا معك 
قسيتني من قسوتــك ..علمتني معنى الجفا 
حفظتني درس الهجـــر .. خليتني ما اسمــعك
ومن كثر ما حطمتني .. نسيتني معنى الوفا

::33::

----------


## كميل الفضلي

،،فلا تستتغرب فاانت لي ماء ٌ معين,,
،،وشوقٌ وانين وقد فاز قلبي بحب جنين,,
،،وسامسي متفاخراً في العالمين,,

----------


## Sweet Magic

فيني تَعَبْ / فيني أَلَمْ / فيني أضْدادْ
............ . تَرْسِم ملامِح بـ الشِقا مُستبِّدّهـ !!
تَرْأف بي أوقاتً .. وأوقات تِـــزدادْ
............ . لَحَدّ ما اكرهـ كل شيً أودّهـ !!
أحيان بُعدك / أشْعُر إنّه لي اعياد
............ . واحيان مِن فَقْدِك / أضُمّ المخدّهـ !!

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*يهل وجهك حلوا ومخطوط بسمار**تره غيابك يدكــ بالروح مسمار**لون اني ميت وعالكبر بسمار**,,,,اكوم ابطولي واخذلك تحيه ,,,,*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*البنيه لو " تموت / من الهيام !*
*ما تقول : إني [ أحب !*
*سالفتها بصدرها تنبت .. ورود !! ..* 
*بس مايقوى .. / "يجاوب فمها" !!*

*مسج 4*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*تغيب الروح بغيابك وردها*
*وكتاب الشوك من عندك وردها*
*روحي فركتك ذابل وردها*

*،،،،،،،ماي انت وترد الروح اليه،،،،،،،*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*غيابك ذبح فيني مفاهيم الاشواق 
واسقى عروقي للفراق وزرعني 
وانا ادري انك تملك احساس واخلاق
احساسك اللي من عروقي نزعني 
شنو فيك ما تفهمم ؟؟؟
ترا صدق (( مشتـــــــــــاق )) 
وسيف الثواني في غيابك 
(( طعنــــــــــــــــــــي ))


من امس وقلبي خفقته ماهي بخير 
من يوم غابت عن سمايا بروقـــك 
يومين وهمومي بقلبي طوابيــــر 
وانت الوله ما يبلل عروقــــــــــك
كانه بخــــــــــــــــل ؟؟؟
حول علي الفواتير !!!!
وكانه ثقـــــــــــــل ؟؟؟
الله يلين خفوقك !!!!*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

تدري وش صآب ـالريآض 
أمطرت عقبك دموع 
وـالنخيل ..
أعلنت حآله خضوع .. شي فيه من الحزن 
لمحه ركوع ..
أمطرت تبكي دموعي .. وارتوت كل ـالشوآرع 
بعد مآودعتهآ أقسى موآدع 

..

----------


## ساره لولو

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد الاخيار 
حلوة اللعبة رقم 3
من قلب صادق حنون 
دعيت رب الكون 
يسعدك وين ما تكون

اللى بعدى رقم 1

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*انت امرك عجب عاجب* 

*تدخل القلب من غير دق الباب*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*...21...*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*  _i"i________
__/l__l Deliveryl
l    l      - - - - -  l
L(o)__l___(o)__l*
*This van
is loaded
with
love,
care,
hugs,
kisses
wishing U
a Happy Birthday...* 

*مسج .. 5 ..*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

ابيك تعرف انا لك صاحب بكل مافيه يغليك
بكل ماعطاه ربي من احاسيس يحتويك
روحه حياته حتى جروحه تفتديك
لاتظن انه في يوم يقدر ينتسيك
يبيك تذكره لاصارت الليالي تجتفيك
وتدعيله "عسى ربي يخليك"
الرساله رقم((7))

----------


## ورد الجنة

عجبتني رسالتك جدا
الرسالة رقم 7
مشتاق لصوتك
مشتاق لضحكتك
مشتاق لعيونك
مشتاق والشوق ذابحني
مشتاق لحنانك
مشتااااق
لحضنك الدافي
لبلسمك الشافي
لقلبك الوافي
(مشتاااااااق)
مسج رقم 4

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*(محكمة الحب)* 
*سيدي القاضي:*
*أنا أتهم هذا الإنسان بأنه سرق قلبي*
*وحاول قتلي بحبه* 
*القاضي:*
*هل لديك أدله ؟* 
*المدعي :*
*نعم*
*1:رسائله التي تهز مشاعري*
*2:كلماته الرائعه* 
*القاضي:*
*هل لديك شهود* 
*المدعي:*
*نعم*
*1- عيوني الساهره*
*2- قلبي الذي يرتعش عندما* 
*يسمع صوته* 
*القاضي:*
*حكمت المحكمه على المتهم بالحب المؤبد في قلب المدعي ودفع غرامه*
*وقدرها رسالتين رومنسيـتيــن*
*خلال 24 ساعه القادمه .*
*(رفعت الجلسه) .* 
*((مسج رقــم 3 ))*

----------


## اناوالبحرتوأمان

وهذا مسج رقم 3
اعرب "قلبي"
كائن مسحور بطيفك 
وعلامة قتله البسمه الظاهره على شفتيك

اختار مسج رقم 5

----------


## عنيده

*المسج 5*


*صدام عاشق حرووب ..* 
*وهلتر مدمر شعوب ..* 
*وانت معذب قلوب ..* 
*احبك ..* 


*المسج 8*

----------


## H متيمه الاكرف

تصدق

اشتقت لك !

انا اعترف ..

بعدك حياتي تختلف

تايه وحيد

اصيح باسمك وارتجف

في كل شي اتخيلك ..

ومهما تغيب

عندي امل

بكره تجي وبكل شوق

أ..س..ت..ق..ب..ل..ك


ابي المسج (( 7 ))

----------


## عنيده

*المسج 7:* 

*صباحك* 
*حب* 
*يا مصحصح* 
*يا ورد الروز المفتج انا* 
*ابغي* 
*صباحي خير* 
*قلت برقمك اصبح* 



*مسج 15*

----------


## أحلى زهر

رقم 15
يهتز قلبي يوم يطرونك
هزه محب له من الشوق فزه 
هم يحسبوني ناسي يوم يطرونك 
وأنت بفكري كل حزه 
بعيوني الثنتين وبالدمع شافوك 
قالوا بعينك واضحه هالمعزة
وسموني باسمك وبالقلب سموك
وأسمك بقلبي احترس لا تهزه

----------


## حكاية حب

*مدام أحلى زهر ماكتبت تبي رقم شنوو الرساله بكتب إني 15 مثلهااآ*
*15 المحتووى :.*
*بلغك الله هذا الشهر وأجرى فيه حسناتك مجرى النهر وأسعدك وفرج كربك مدى الدهر* 
*كل رمضان وأنت بألف خير وصحة وسلامة ]:*
*..*
*اللي بعدوو مسج رقم 100 إذا مافي 100 مسج 25*

----------


## أعشق أمي

عيدكم مبارك
عساكم من عواده
حاضرين ....
هذا هو مسج100
كل عام وانتم بألف خير
ياأغلى من في القلب.*.
اوكي للبعدي ابي مسج 90واذامافيه30
تحياتي...

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*هع هع فيه شوية فضآآآئح بس إذآ مصممه أوك*

*لقد طآر المخيخ ولآزم أنآم وإلآ something مخرف سيحصل*
*يجلس بعد سآعه أكمل <<أمحق نومه*
*الله يوفقك يآغنآتي ويسهل عليك يآرب*
*تصبحون ع خير : )*

*هع هع مآ رآح أقول منهي اللي طآر مخهآ من كثر النعس لآتشدخني* 
*إللي بعدي أبغى مسج رقم 70*
*تحيآآتون*
*ضحكوهـ البطه*

----------


## كبرياء

*هههههههههههه هنآ فضآآيح وآآجد ..* 
*وبعض النآآآس اللي لآصقين رسآله نسيت متى رسلتها بس مبين عليها مخرفه بقوه هههههههههههههههه*
*والرسآئله 70 مخرفه أعظم منهاااا هع هع*
*ما تبغي 71 أحسسن ترى هع هع* 

*طيب طيب .. هذي الرسآله الـ 70 :*

*(------------------) <-- رقم جوال مشفر هنآ* 
*وبعدين مكتوب ..* 
*هذآ رقمي يآحيآتي دقي علي السآعه وحده يالغلآ .. حبيبتك : المستحيل <-- طبعآ سدحت النك بدآل الأسم هههه* 


*اللي بعدي الرسآله الـ 44 بجوآله هع*
*لآعدم* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## @فتى الناصره@

كان نفسي اكتبها
بس الاسف وسائط
لي بعدي رساله1

----------


## أُخرىْ

(مرحبا كيف الحال أنا بكره مسافره ماليزيا..إبري ذمتي
..توصي على شي ؟؟)
..



اللي بعدي 87

----------


## حكاية حب

87
غردت الطيور _ _
وفاحت رائحة
الزهور  _ _ 
تهنأ الزهراء البتول 
بمسرى أبيها الرسول 
صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ) 
متباركة بها الليلة العظيمة 
@ نسألكم الدعاء @
اللي بعدوو مسج رقم 27

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

واااااااال
وين اني عايشه 
اول مره اشوووف الموضوع هع هع عفر نايمه 


رسالة 27 بس قديمه من زمااان هع 
وفي شهر رمضان 

أسألك ياررب بإسمك الأعظم
وبصفاتك العلى ان تفرش لمن قرأ
رسالتي درباً من نور
وتجعل وجهه دائماً مسرور
وتملأ قلبه بذكرك يا غفور 
وتجعل له الصراط سهلاً للعبور
وتبلغه رمضان وهو مسرور 
وكل عام وانتم بخيير 

قديمه مو هههههه

اللي بعدي اختار رقم رسالته امممم (( 77 )) واذا مافيه  (( 12 ))

يسلمو على الفكره

----------


## أُخرىْ

عواميه...اكيد مافيه 77 الا اذا تبيني ارجّع الرسايل اللي بالحافظات :amuse: 
والحمد لله في خيار ثاني :bigsmile: 
...الرساله رقم 12 تقول
(بصراحه أحرجتوني..طلعتوا عائلة طباخات تسلم اياديكم كل شي لذيذ مررررره..مشكورين غناتي)<<هذي الرساله من صديقتي..لما وديت لها فطوورفي أحد أياام رمضان...

اللي بعدي..8

----------


## حلم الخلود

دنياك حلوه لاتهمك ظنونك .. ولا خير فيها كان خان القدر فيك
وش نفعها ياقلبة الخلق دونك..
لعلها الدنيا ماتبكيك .. حرام اشوف الدمع يملي عيونك
يامالي القلب من الحب وشفيك؟!
انتبهي لحالش وما ابغاش تتعبي امانه << كنت مضايقه وقتهاا :embarrest: 
يسلمو الفكره الحلوووه
امممم واللي بعدي .. 11

----------

